# Cube Stereo 170



## N1co (26. August 2019)

Hallo, kann schon jemand was zur Lieferzeit zum neu vorgestellten Stereo 170 sagen??


----------



## M_Reicheneder (3. September 2019)

Hallo Nico,
ich habe mir ein Cube Stereo 170 Tm in 20" bestellt welches zurzeit auf KW 39 / 2019 steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N1co (18. September 2019)

Ich hab inzwischen auch bestellt und sollte im Laufe der nächsten Tage ankommen


----------



## M_Reicheneder (18. September 2019)

Ich hab meins heute zusammengebaut und heimgefahren


----------



## chris-2 (19. September 2019)

Welche habt ihr denn gekauft bzw. bestellt? Ich hätte Interesse am SL in Größe XL. Möchte es aber vorher in der Farbe mal sehen bzw. darauf sitzen. Hoffe dass H&S es in der nächsten Zeit im Store ausstellt.
Wäre schön wenn ihr euren Eindruck bzw. ein paar Bilder posten könntet.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. September 2019)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Hallo Nico,
> ich habe mir ein Cube Stereo 170 Tm in 20" bestellt welches zurzeit auf KW 39 / 2019 steht.


Check das nochmal. Bei uns hat sich der Liefertermin auf KW14 geändert...


----------



## Orry (19. September 2019)

Mein 170er SL soll angebliche nächste Woche beim Händler eintreffen


----------



## baconcookie (20. September 2019)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Check das nochmal. Bei uns hat sich der Liefertermin auf KW14 geändert...


wtf  da würde ich glaub ich rabatt einfordern oder stornieren... oder war das vorher alles unter vorbehalt?


----------



## N1co (20. September 2019)

Ich hab meins heute abgeholt, die erste Proberunde gedreht und ich muss sagen im Gegensatz zu meinem 15´er Strive is das schon erstaunlich was 29er und ein potentes Fahrwerk ausmachen. Auch vom Coil Dämpfer bin ich mehr als begeistert, super sensibel vom Ansprechverhalten, da nehm ich das Mehrgewicht gern in kauf.


----------



## BL110 (22. September 2019)

Wie ist das mit der Größe ? 
Ich bin 1,78 m groß   Schrittlänge 79cm 
fahre momentan ein Canyon Spectral in M mit dem ich ganz gut zurchtkomme
brauche ich dann 18"?


----------



## N1co (23. September 2019)

Ich bin 1,82m und hab die 20“ genommen und die passt wie angegossen. Was sagt denn die größenempfehlung? Probesitzen im Laden is ja wahrscheinlich aktuell noch schwierig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BL110 (23. September 2019)

N1co schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,82m und hab die 20“ genommen und die passt wie angegossen. Was sagt denn die größenempfehlung? Probesitzen im Laden is ja wahrscheinlich aktuell noch schwierig...


Ich habe einen Laden die haben das tm da aber für die Größe passt das ja
Ich will es halt auch net zu lang damit es auf dem trail auch noch Spaß macht


----------



## fexbru (24. September 2019)

N1co schrieb:


> Ich hab meins heute abgeholt, die erste Proberunde gedreht und ich muss sagen im Gegensatz zu meinem 15´er Strive is das schon erstaunlich was 29er und ein potentes Fahrwerk ausmachen. Auch vom Coil Dämpfer bin ich mehr als begeistert, super sensibel vom Ansprechverhalten, da nehm ich das Mehrgewicht gern in kauf.


Servus, ich hab beim Hersteller geschaut abe rnix gefunden... 
Welcher Innenlager-Typ ist denn verbaut? (geschraubt oder Press-Fit?)
Noch eine weitere Frage, ist ein Bashguard verbaut oder "nur" eine Kettenführung?
Ahja noch was nicht nebensächliches, gabs beim Händler schon Rabatt oder wurde die UVP gezahlt?
Vielen Dank schon Mal für die Hilfe


----------



## baconcookie (25. September 2019)

Innenlager ist (leider) pressfit, Kettenführung mrp ist mit bashguard. 
Habe das 170er race im Auge, teste es sobald mein Händler es hat.


----------



## fexbru (25. September 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Innenlager ist (leider) pressfit, Kettenführung mrp ist mit bashguard.
> Habe das 170er race im Auge, teste es sobald mein Händler es hat.


Ah das mit dem Innenlager ist schade...
Danke, bin am TM interessiert da ist zumindest die Kettenführung nicht von MRP sondern E13 evtl ist da kein Bashguard dran. Eventuell findet sich noch jemand mit dem TM =)


----------



## baconcookie (25. September 2019)

Da ist es die ethriteen trs+ und die hat auch einen bashguard, schau mal auf der cube Website, sieht man dort auch auf den Bildern


----------



## Remux (3. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen aus dem Fahrbetrieb zu berichten? Ich hab mein Remedy 8 verkauft und möchte gerne auf ein 29er umsteigen und habe mir das Stereo 170 Race angesehen. Gefällt mir ganz gut, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man damit noch halbwegs gut den Berg hochkommt.
Alternativ wäre das Stereo 150 C:62 SL, das ist jedoch offenbar in L ziemlich ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_Reicheneder (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich fahre jetzt mein Tm schon ca 3-4 Wochen leider bis jetzt nur auf Hometrails und nicht im Park. Bis jetzt fährt es sich super finde das es sich sehr handlich fährt und in ruppigen Abschnitten liegt wie ein Brett, vor allem mit dem RockShox Fahrwerk. In Kurven kenne ich persönlich nicht das es 29 Zoll Laufräder hat, da es sehr wendig ist. Ich fahre mit ca. 1,77 ein 20".


----------



## M_Reicheneder (5. Oktober 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen aus dem Fahrbetrieb zu berichten? Ich hab mein Remedy 8 verkauft und möchte gerne auf ein 29er umsteigen und habe mir das Stereo 170 Race angesehen. Gefällt mir ganz gut, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob man damit noch halbwegs gut den Berg hochkommt.
> Alternativ wäre das Stereo 150 C:62 SL, das ist jedoch offenbar in L ziemlich ausverkauft.


Das 170er ist eher so ein Rad das Bergab will kann aber auch Bergauf ganz gut. Das 150er ist halt einfach leichter und ein echt guter Allrounder.


----------



## fexbru (5. Oktober 2019)

Hab mir heute auch ein 170er tm zugelegt bei 183cm 20" wird morgen gleich Mal im Park getestet.


----------



## Eisbäcker (7. Oktober 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hab mir heute auch ein 170er tm zugelegt bei 183cm 20" wird morgen gleich Mal im Park getestet.


und wie hat es sich geschlagen? In welchem Park warst du denn??

Hat schon jemand ausprobiert welche Trinkflaschegröße in den 20" bzw. 22" Rahmen passt? Ich vermute das es bei einer 750ml Flasche schon knapp wird. 

Viellleicht hat auch schon jemand eine andere Sattelstütze montiert und konnte die maximale Einstecktiefe ermitteln. Ich würde gerne die OneUp mit 210mm verwenden- auch da könnte es knapp werden wenn.

Vielen Dank 
Gruß


----------



## fexbru (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich war gestern im Geißkopf und fand, dass sich das Bike nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase wirklich sehr gut gefahren hat.
Das mit dem Flaschenhalter hab ich noch nicht getestet, das werde ich morgen machen.
Sattelsütze ist auch noch die Cube-Stütze drin.
Zum Fahreindruck muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen kann. Hatte vorher ein 120mm 29er Fully ist also nich wirklich vergleichbar. Außerdem kenn ich mich mit den Einstellungen der Federelemente auch noch nicht so gut aus, da hab ich einfach ein bisschen probiert gestern. Zum DÄmpfer kann ich aber sagen, dass ich bei einem Gewicht von ca 90kg mit Ausrüstung keine Durchschläge mit der 350er Feder hatte, ich fahre aber im Moment auch nur Drops bis 1m und noch keine wirklich großen Sprünge.
Strecken, die wir gestern gefahren sind waren der FlowCountry, die Freeride und die EvilEye1 die Downhill haben wir auch versucht, da war aber nach kurzer Zeit klar, dass ich da Fahrtechnisch noch nicht so weit bin...
Am Bike ist bis auf Tubeless umrüstung und Nukeproof ARD im Hinterreifen alles noch Standard, wobei ich die Griffe tauschen werde, die sind mir zu klein und zu hart.

Melde mich wieder wenn ich die Flasche getestet habe oder wenn es weitere Fragen gibt.


----------



## Remux (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal bei Cube angefragt welcher Freilauf auf dem 170er Race montiert ist. Laut Newmen Seite gibt es die LR allerdings nur mit XD oder Shimano.


----------



## Eisbäcker (7. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Zumindest auf der Freeride rappelt es ja ganz ordentlich... 
ARD ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung


----------



## fexbru (7. Oktober 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe mal bei Cube angefragt welcher Freilauf auf dem 170er Race montiert ist. Laut Newmen Seite gibt es die LR allerdings nur mit XD oder Shimano.


Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass am Race ein Standard Shimano Freilauf drauf ist, da laut Website die 11-50er Kassette verbaut ist.



Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Zumindest auf der Freeride rappelt es ja ganz ordentlich...
> ARD ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung


Klar gerne, ja die war mit dem neuen Bike auch deutlich angenehmer zu fahren als mit dem alten 
Kleiner Nachtrag zur Stütze, die Cube-Stütze ließ sich ganz einschieben. Hab sie aber nicht gemessen, falls du also irgenwo die Länge der Stütze findest kannst dir ja eventuell schon ausrechnen ob die 1Up rein passt.


----------



## Remux (7. Oktober 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass am Race ein Standard Shimano Freilauf drauf ist, da laut Website die 11-50er Kassette verbaut ist.



Hm das wäre natürlich doof wenn ich da einen extra Freilauf kaufen müsste wenn ich die NX gegen eine GX Kassette tauschen will.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (8. Oktober 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Hm das wäre natürlich doof wenn ich da einen extra Freilauf kaufen müsste wenn ich die NX gegen eine GX Kassette tauschen will.


Denke das mit dem Freilauf ist wohl so, vielleicht erlangst du ja durch Cube Gewissheit und kannst es uns mitteilen.
Ob man wohl aber ohne Freilaufwechsel die 12fach SLX/XT Kassette dranklatschen kann ohne das Schaltwerk zu wechseln, das NX Schaltwerk also die SLX Kassette schaltet. Wäre ja durchaus eine Alternative, wirkt aber wie ein gewagter Mischmasch. Weiß da jemand ob das Probleme macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (8. Oktober 2019)

Schaltwerk und Trigger ist ja GX. Nur die Kassette ist eine NX und die Kette SX.

Gibt es einen spürbaren Unterschied einer GX Kette zur SX?

Die 12 Fach Shimano geht nicht, da müsste man auch auf microspline umbauen. Daher ist es billiger einen XD Freilauf für 60€ zu montieren


----------



## baconcookie (8. Oktober 2019)

Warum sollte dort ein shimano Freilauf verbaut sein? Ist dort nicht eine komplette GX Gruppe verbaut?


----------



## Remux (8. Oktober 2019)

Nein, Kassette ist NX


----------



## baconcookie (8. Oktober 2019)

Puh das ist aber ganz schöne scheiße, warum machen die so einen Mist, dann lieber paar € mehr nehmen... 
Dann streiche ich das wohl wieder von meiner potentiellen Liste...


----------



## Remux (8. Oktober 2019)

Naja als Ausschluss kam das für mich nicht in Frage. Der Freilauf kostet 60€ und ist bei den Newmen tauschbar. Die NX wird auch so halbwegs taugen. Wenn wirklich kommt irgendwann eine GX Kassette drauf. Dafür bietet das Rad für den Preis eine gute Ausstattung. Hab jetzt 2550€ gezahlt. Bei der Konkurrenz wird dann stattdessen immer an den bremsen gespart.


----------



## baconcookie (8. Oktober 2019)

Wo hast du denn diesen Preis bekommen für das race? Das sind ja 16% stabil


----------



## Remux (8. Oktober 2019)

Gab hier in der Nähe eine Neueröffnung eines Cube Stores. Dort gab es 15% auf alle 2020er BIkes.

Wird mit Glück diese Woche schon geliefert.


----------



## fexbru (9. Oktober 2019)

Nachtrag zum Flaschenhalter bzw zum Platz der Flasche. Ich hab einen Cube sidecage verbaut mit dem passt meine 750ml Flasche ganz knapp rein. Der Deckel hat ca 5mm Platz zum Oberrohr. Ist also wirklich ziemlich eng. Eventuell wäre es mit einer kleineren dickeren Flasche besser.


----------



## Eisbäcker (10. Oktober 2019)

Super, vielen Dank für die Information.  Es gibt auch Flaschenhalter bzw. Adapter mit Langlöchern. Falls zum Dämpfer im eingefederten Zustand noch Platz ist, kannst du vielleicht noch etwas mehr als 5mm rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (11. Oktober 2019)

Händler hat einen Fehler gemacht, das 170er Race hat keinen bekannten Liefertermin. Jetzt ist die Frage ob ich das 2020er 150 C:62 SL oder das 170 SL nehmen soll. Sind doch nochmal ein Unterschied von 300€ zwischen den beiden Bikes. Das SL hat noch niemand und kann etwas über die Bergauf Qualitäten sagen?


----------



## chris-2 (11. Oktober 2019)

Unter twentynineinches-de findest du ein Testintro zum SL (170). Den Testbericht wird es dann wohl auch bald geben.
http://twentynineinches-de.com/2019/10/09/cube-stereo-170-sl-29-testintro/

Und in der nächsten Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin wird es getestet. Kommt nächste Woche.


----------



## _mike_ (14. Oktober 2019)

chris-2z0 schrieb:


> Und in der nächsten Ausgabe des Freeride Magazin wird es getestet. Kommt nächste Woche.



Das SL hat am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Grund ist der Hinterbau, der mit dem X2 nicht das gehalten hat was der Hub verspricht.....


----------



## Remux (15. Oktober 2019)

Der Test liest sich ja so als sei das Stereo 170 eher Richtung "normales" Enduro zu fahren. Ob es dann den Unterschied zum 150er überhaupt gibt?
Aktuell tendiere ich eher zum Stereo 150 SL, da wohl der bessere Allrounder.


----------



## Daray (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Der Pinbike Bericht zum 170 SL hat ja auch davon gesprochen, dass es eher ein „long travel trail bike“ sei.

Der Freeride Magazin Test hält ja primär fest, dass sie keine gute Einstellung des Dämpfers finden konnten.  Nun wurde ja die kleinste Grösse getestet und ich frage mich, ob das ganze mit grösseren Bikes und schwererem Fahrer anders aussehen könnte. Der Pinbike Bericht hat ja z.B. nichts von dem Problem
berichtet. Ich bin da auch sehr gespannt auf den twentyniner Test mit dem 22 Zöller.


----------



## Daray1981 (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab bei twentynineinches gelesen, dass angeblich die Kennzeichnung der Positionen für Luft/Stahlfeder anscheinend bei den ersten Bikes oben falschrum gekennzeichnet ist, daher ergibt sich für mich auch die Frage, ob da die Positionen am Bike, das vom Freeride Magazin getestet wurde, richtig gewählt wurden...

edit: hoppla falscher account.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (24. Oktober 2019)

Hier der etwas detaillierte Fahrbericht von Twentynineinches:



			CUBE Stereo 170 SL 29 – Zwischenstand
		


Er scheint recht angetan zu sein.
Schreibt aber auch, dass das Stereo 170 SL "anders" abzustimmen ist, als man es wohl gewohnt ist.

Was ich allerdings sogar positiv finde.
Das suggeriert, dass Hersteller ihre Rahmebgeometrie den Federelementen nach anpassen (was ja eigtl auch so ist )...
Bei dem Stereo klingt es umgekehrt, dass man eben die Federelemente vom Setup her anders anpassen muss, als die typische "Standard-Empfehlung", was laut dem Fahrbericht wohl in neuer, "unglaublicher" (Zitat aus dem Artikel) Fahrdynamik des ganzen Bikes resultiert (laufruhig UND verspielt).

Aber das sind jetzt nur Mutmaßungen meinerseits. 
Für mich klingt der Test auf jeden sehr positiv.


----------



## bartos0815 (24. Oktober 2019)

und wiedermal zeigt sich wie wichtig die richtige fahrwerksabstimmung ist um das bike vernünftig beurteilen zu können. genau da liegt mmn das problem bei den bikebravos. da wird das bike 300hm hochgetreten und einmal den berg hinuntergeajgt. test vorbei.. fazit erstellt. 
längere zeiträume und abstimmungen - fehlanzeige.
da ist twentynineinches deutlich besser und damit das fazit realistischer,


----------



## Remux (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich tendiere mittlerweile doch dazu das 170 SL dem 150 SL vorzuziehen, da der Alu Rahmen wohl vertrauenswürdiger ist und das 170er noch halbwegs gut bergauf zu treten sein soll


----------



## TWA (4. November 2019)

So, habs heute auf den wurzeligen und mit moderaten Sprüngen - 1m - ausgestatteten Hometrails angetestet. Hab mir das SL in 20 Zoll geholt bei 178cm und 90kg. Bin gerne schnell unterwegs. Die Griffe sind beschissen, der Schützer fürs Unterrohr ebenfalls beschissen verklebt. Aber - beides lösbar. Vom Handling ist der erste Eindruck überraschend verspielt; komme von nem Spectral 2018 in M und nem Downhiller, beides 650B. Die 29er machen sich erstmal nicht negativ bemerkbar. Ich fand den Hinterbau krass schluckfreudig, werde mal noch bissle mit Spacern experimentieren. Nicht aufgrund von Durchschlägen, sondern kopf- und gefühlstechnisch. Krasses Gerät, fühle mich echt wohl. Werde es im Februar ausgiebig auf La Palma testen.


----------



## Remux (4. November 2019)

Ich warte immer noch auf das 170er SL und der Cube Store bekommt es einfach nicht hin... 
Griffe werde ich direkt gegen meine Ergon tauschen.
Wie geht es nach dem ersten Eindruck bergauf? Bei mir ist das 150 SL auf Grund der Farbe raus. Sieht live echt gruslig aus das Action Team Design.


----------



## TWA (4. November 2019)

Waren lediglich max 150hm-Anstiege, die liefen recht gut. Im Hinterbau merkste n  leichtes wippen, für mein Empfinden absolut OK. Selbst mit den DMR Vault bin ich unter 15kg geblieben. Kommen noch ordentliche Reifen drauf, das wird mich nochmal n gutes halbes Kilo kosten. Das schwarz mit dem goldenen Kashima sieht fett aus! Ich hatte bei bike discount bestellt, radl bauer meinte Lieferung voraussichtlich Januar, was mir zu spät war.


----------



## Daray1981 (7. November 2019)

testfazit von 29inches ist online und klingt sehr ermutigend:



			CUBE Stereo HPA 170 SL 29 – Testfazit


----------



## BL110 (11. November 2019)

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Größe, denn es heißt immer das bike sei so kurz ich bin 1,77 m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 79 cm.
Der Händler meines Vertrauens hätte eins in 18" da. Da fahre ich natürlich mal vorbei zum Probefahren.
Bin bis jetzt ein Canyon spectral al 2018 in M gefahren und fand es gut
Denkt ihr das passt?


----------



## Remux (11. November 2019)

Denke das sollte passen. Ich warte weiterhin auf die Lieferung des 170 SL in 20"... langsam nervts. Ich könnte wohl tatsächlich ein Race bekommen, jedoch nicht zu einem vergleichbar gutem Preis.


----------



## Remux (13. November 2019)

Ich bin heute auf einem 170 race in 20" beim radlbauer in München gesessen. Fühlt sich schon sehr gut an und kommt mir recht verspielt vor. Werde wohl morgen ein SL kaufen. Beim race sind übrigens entgegen der Bilder doch ein kettenstreben und unterrohrschutz, sowie ein bashguard verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (20. November 2019)

Ich musste gestern feststellen, dass die Reifenfreiheit beim Stereo leider nicht besonders groß ist. Habe inzwischen nach gut 200km im Hinterbau knapp neben den Lagern der Sitzstrebe deutlichen Abrieb. Verbaut sind bei meinem Stereo 170tm die originalen e13 LG EN-Reifen in 2,35" Breite. Die Reifen bauen aber auch ziemlich breit verglichen mit Nobby-Nic 2,6" am Rad meines Bruders sind die nahezu gleich...
Werde am Wochenende zumindest hinten den Reifen gegen einen TrailKing 2,4" tauschen, der sollte schmaler sein und nirgends anstehen.
Schade, dass die ab Werk verbauten Reifen solche Probleme machen


----------



## _mike_ (20. November 2019)

Wenn's da beim normalen Fahren schon eng wird 
Dann bin ich endgültig raus, denn ich bin gern in der Luft und da kommen auch öfter mal Landungen mit schrägen Heck vor, was zur Folge hat das der Hinterreifen gerne an den Streben schleift. und 29x2,5" ist IMHO heute das Minimum was locker reinpassen muss.....


----------



## fexbru (20. November 2019)

Ist zur Zeit ja auch ziemlich matschig, was die Sache nicht besser macht. Kann natürlich bei mir auch an Sprüngen liegen, die nicht sauber/schlecht gelandet sind. Springe gern aber nicht mit der besten Technik ?
Gebe dann ein Update sobald der neue Reifen drauf ist und mache eventuell noch Bilder von der ganzen Geschichte


----------



## Remux (20. November 2019)

Ich hab jetzt mal bei meinem SL mit 2,35er Hans Dampf nachgemessen. An den engsten Stellen sind jeweils 1cm Luft bei 2,2 Bar Reifendruck.


----------



## fexbru (20. November 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal bei meinem SL mit 2,35er Hans Dampf nachgemessen. An den engsten Stellen sind jeweils 1cm Luft bei 2,2 Bar Reifendruck.


wie gesagt, der e13 Reifen baut wirklich breit und eckig eher wie 2,6 statt 2,35. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Bike mit den Schwalbe-Reifen konstruiert und mehr getestet wurde als mit den e13 und die e13 einfach dann für das TM raufgeworfen wurden ohne die Reelle Breite zu betrachten.
Die Messung von dir reiche ich heute Abend nach.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. November 2019)

Hier mal ein Vergleich von den Ethirteen und einen Magic Mary. Der E13 ist ca 5mm breiter als der Mary. Und dann noch die Reifenfreiheit







U


----------



## Eisbäcker (20. November 2019)

ich bin das TM heute in 22" bei 1,86m  Probe gefahren - soweit fast alles super. Leider ist das Sitzrohr mit 520mm für meinen Geschmack etwas lang, eine 200mm Sattelstütze können vermutlich nur über 2m Menschen verbauen. Leider war kein 20" im Shop. 
Hat schon jemand die Cube Sattelstütze gegen eine Vencum 200mm oder ähnliches beim 20" getauscht?

Die Reifenfreiheit an der Sitzstrebe fand ich mit den E13 Reifen sehr grenzwertig. Beim Stereo 150 ist die Wippe deutlich breiter.
Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand die breite des Hinterbaus mit ausgebauten Reifen an der Sitz und Kettenstrebe messen.
Bei meinem Strive (650B) komme ich auf 76mm, das ist für eine 2,35" Magic Mary ok. Wenn ich jetzt davon ausgehe, dass ein 29" Laufrad mehr Flex hat, sollte das Maß nicht nennenswert kleiner sein.

Vielen Dank


----------



## fexbru (20. November 2019)

So habe eben nochmal selbst ein bisschen nachgemessen. Alles nicht zu 100% genau, da ich nur ein Geodreieck für die Messungen hier habe ?
Abstand zwischen den Sitzstreben: 75mm
Abstand linke KS-Reifen: 4mm
Abstand rechte KS-Reifen: 6mm

Abstand zwischen den Kettenstreben: ca 78mm
Abstand linke KS-Reifen: 7mm
Abstand rechte KS-Reifen: 6mm

gemessene Reifenbreite: 65mm (würde ca 2,55" entsprechen)
Montiert sind die Reifen Tubeless mit ca 1,8 Bar

Hier noch Bilder der Lackplatzer.
Sitzstrebe links:








Sitzstrebe rechts:


----------



## _mike_ (20. November 2019)

@fexbru - bei meinem Rallon mit 2,5er Maxxis Agressor auf 30mm Felge hab ich 1,5cm Platz links und rechts, und trotzdem berührt der Mantel ab  und und die Sitzstrebe beim Whippen.....hängt halt auch davon ab wie viel Flex der Hinterbau an sich hat. Aber ich habs mit 3M Folie abgeklebt und kann damit gut leben......ist halt ein Fahrrad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (21. November 2019)

klar, werd ich auch so machen. Wollte die Infos nur für Leute teilen, die das Bike noch nicht haben und breite Reifen fahren wollen bzw. Wert darauf legen immer ein perfektes Rad ohne Kratzer etc zu fahren


----------



## Eisbäcker (21. November 2019)

@fexbru , vielen Dank fürs nachmessen. Ich habe bei meinem Rad einen Marshguard an den Sitzstreben - eigenbtlich um den Dämpfer zu schützen. Allerdings wird auch der Rahmen bei Feindkontakt gut geschützt. Bei Folie könnte ich mir gut vorstellen das die irgendwann abreißt.


----------



## fexbru (21. November 2019)

@Eisbäcker stimmt sowas wollte ich eigentlich auch noch anbringen, vor allem bei dem Schlamm zur Zeit, dann bleiben auch die Lager ein bisschen besser geschützt. Hatte ich ganz vergessen, danke füs "aufrütteln"


----------



## Tonuy (26. November 2019)

Hi guys.
I'm tall 186/7 cm with 92 cm inside leg length. I ordered 22" . Did I make a mistake with the size ?


----------



## Eisbäcker (27. November 2019)

I am 185cm and tested the 22" in a shop. I would say it fits perfect.   Unfortunately they had no 20" for testing. 
The only problem for me is the 150mm dropper post. I am not sure if you can use a longer one in the 22" because of the 520mm long seat tube.


----------



## fexbru (3. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig die Zugführung für die Dropper neu gemacht, also alles raus und dann eine neue Hülle und Zug eingezogen?
Alte Hülle drin lassen ist nicht mehr möglich, die wurde schon entfernt...
Hatte es mit dem Parktool Werkzeug versucht ab der Dämpferaufnahme verliert der Magnet aber immer die Verbindung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (4. Dezember 2019)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich konnte das Problem heute morgen lösen.
Hab auf Youtube ein Video gefunden, in dem jemand eine Mutter an eine Schnur bindet, ins Sitzrohr fallen lässt und dann durch drehen des Rahmens die Mutter am Tretlager/der Umlenkung vom Hinterbau vorbeiführt.
Das hab ich angewandt und anschließend die Mutter mit den Magneten aus dem Parktool-Kit im Unterrohr aufgenommen und bis zum Kabelschacht gezogen. Danach dann die Zughülle an die Schnur gebunden und durch den Rahmen gezogen.
Hier noch der Link auf Youtube


----------



## Remux (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute auf tubeless umgerüstet und festgestellt, dass bereits Felgenband verklebt war. Also merke: beim 170SL zumindest vorher nachsehen bevor man Felgendband kauft 

was mir jedoch etwas missfällt ist die Steckachse hinten. Gibt es da auch etwas mit Schnellspanner o.Ä.? Der nötige Inbus ist etwas unpraktisch.


----------



## Orry (4. Dezember 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf tubeless umgerüstet und festgestellt, dass bereits Felgenband verklebt war. Also merke: beim 170SL zumindest vorher nachsehen bevor man Felgendband kauft
> 
> was mir jedoch etwas missfällt ist die Steckachse hinten. Gibt es da auch etwas mit Schnellspanner o.Ä.? Der nötige Inbus ist etwas unpraktisch.



Leider war bei all meinen bisherigen Bikes das schon verarbeitete Felgenband ab Werk nie dicht und habe erst im Sommer die Entscheidung getroffen, zukünftig das Band direkt ruszumachen und alles von vorne selbst noch mal "richtig" zu verarbeiten. 
Spart einen Haufen Zeit, Ärger und Material/Geld...so paradox das klingt.


----------



## fexbru (4. Dezember 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> was mir jedoch etwas missfällt ist die Steckachse hinten. Gibt es da auch etwas mit Schnellspanner


es gibt von DT-Swiss Achsen direkt mit Hebel. Laut Cube-Website wird das Syntace X12 System verwendet. Die Unbekannte, die ich auf der Website nicht finden konnte war die Gewindesteigung der Achse bzw. des Rahmens. Die Steigung könnte aber auf der Achse aufgedruckt sein (entweder du schaust selbst drauf oder ich kucke heute Abend an meinem Bike)


----------



## fexbru (4. Dezember 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf tubeless umgerüstet und festgestellt, dass bereits Felgenband verklebt war. Also merke: beim 170SL zumindest vorher nachsehen bevor man Felgendband kauft


Beim 170TM ist auf den E13 Felgen auch schon TL-Band drauf. Hält bei mir auch sehr gut dicht


----------



## Eisbäcker (11. Dezember 2019)

Moin zusammen, wie sind die Erfahrung mit den TwistLoc am TM ? Stört der Drehgriff? hat schon jemand auf den ONeLoc umgebaut? Und wie sieht es dann mit dem Remotehebel der Sattelstütze aus?


----------



## BL110 (11. Dezember 2019)

Hat wer ein cube stereo170 sl? Wiege 65kg und fahre viel Downhill und Sprünge.
Ich bekomme den Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Habe alle spacer drine und finde das er immer noch leicht durschlägt bzw weit einfedert. Kann mir dabei wer helfen?


----------



## Orry (11. Dezember 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Hat wer ein cube stereo170 sl? Wiege 65kg und fahre viel Downhill und Sprünge.
> Ich bekomme den Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Habe alle spacer drine und finde das er immer noch leicht durschlägt bzw weit einfedert. Kann mir dabei wer helfen?



Wie sieht es denn mit dem Luftdruck aus? 
Eventuell der Dämpfer in der richtigen, vorgesehenen Aufnahme verschraubt (Coil/Dämpfer), was das vllt verursacht?


----------



## BL110 (11. Dezember 2019)

Der ist richtig verschraubt.
Sonst hätte er ja Progression.
Luftdruck ist ja schon das Problem! Wenn ich 25 % Sag einstelle sind es 170 psi dann ist er aber ultra weich wenn ich 3 Treppenstufen ins flatt springe ist der Ring unter bzw auf der unteren Reihe der Schrift


----------



## Orry (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich hole mein SL erst morgen und werde es wohl erst zwischen den Jahren testen können, wie sich der Dämpfer bei mir verhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (11. Dezember 2019)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, wie sind die Erfahrung mit den TwistLoc am TM ? Stört der Drehgriff? hat schon jemand auf den ONeLoc umgebaut? Und wie sieht es dann mit dem Remotehebel der Sattelstütze aus?


Finde den Twistloc an sich echt gelungen, bringt auch deutlich was. Von der Bedienung her fast angenehmer als noch ein weiterer Hebel am Lenker und dadurch, dass man den kleinen Knopf zum entsprerren drücken muss passiert es auch nicht dass man aus versehen im Uphill den Dämpfer öffnet weil man am Griff dreht.
Was mich aber echt nervt sind die Griffe an sich. Fand die SRAM-LockOns richtig unangenehm zum fahren (schmerzende Hände/ Gelenke...) hab die dann runter und andere dran. Problem hierbei ist nur, dass es Griffe mit Außenklemmung sein müssen um diese auf der linken Seite passen zu kürzen. Von Ergon gäbe es z.B. auch Griffe, die kürzer sind für Drehgriffschaltung aber im MTB-Bereich soweit ich gesehen habe nur für die rechte Seite. Für die linke hab ich noch nix gutes gefunden. Hab aber im Ergon-Forum was gepostet und nachgefragt, ob es da auch was gibt.


----------



## fexbru (11. Dezember 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Der ist richtig verschraubt.
> Sonst hätte er ja Progression.
> Luftdruck ist ja schon das Problem! Wenn ich 25 % Sag einstelle sind es 170 psi dann ist er aber ultra weich wenn ich 3 Treppenstufen ins flatt springe ist der Ring unter bzw auf der unteren Reihe der Schrift


Könntest zum Test ja mal umschrauben und schauen ob es dann besser ist. Ich hab mit der anderen Position am Stereo TM mit Coil keine Probleme bei 35% Sag und Drops/Sprünge um 1m ins Flat auf Beton


----------



## BL110 (11. Dezember 2019)

Das verändert aber die Geometrie


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2019)

Orry schrieb:


> Eventuell der Dämpfer in der richtigen, vorgesehenen Aufnahme verschraubt (Coil/Dämpfer), was das vllt verursacht?


 
Das ist tatsächlich eine massive Fehlerquelle! Hier gilt es genau zu schauen! Die Wippe ist ab Werk falsch beschriftet, die Dämpferpositionen auf dem Aufkleber hinter dem Dämpfer sind die korrekten. Der Coil nach Wippenbeschriftung montiert schleift an der Wippe...


----------



## fexbru (11. Dezember 2019)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich eine massive Fehlerquelle! Hier gilt es genau zu schauen! Die Wippe ist ab Werk falsch beschriftet, die Dämpferpositionen auf dem Aufkleber hinter dem Dämpfer sind die korrekten. Der Coil nach Wippenbeschriftung montiert schleift an der Wippe...


hast du dazu Bilder? kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Bei mir ist der Coil verbaut wie ab Werk und da schleift bisher nix an der Wippe.
Jedoch war mein Lenker falsch bzw. die Klemmungsteile vom Vorbau am Lenker falsch montiert.


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2019)

Am unteren Bildrand sieht man den Aufkleber auf dem die richtige Anordnung steht.


----------



## BL110 (11. Dezember 2019)

Der coil Dämpfer muss nach vorne in der Stellungg ist der Luft Dämpfer.
Sieht man auch auf den Bilder bei cube.


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Dezember 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Der coil Dämpfer muss nach vorne in der Stellungg ist der Luft Dämpfer


Das ist schon klar...beschriftet ist es aber eben sichtbar gegenteilig...
Ist übrigens vom Cube Händlersupport so kommuniziert...


----------



## BL110 (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß hatte mich auch gewundert als ich meinen Dämpfer nach dem spacer einbauen wieder rein gesetzt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (11. Dezember 2019)

Bei meinem SL, welches ich morgen hole ist es ebenfalls falsch herum beschriftet und ebenfalls schon von Cube bestätigt, dass die Beschriftungen vertauscht wurden.

Daher war oben auch meine Frage, ob vllt richtig oder falsch verbaut.
Die Beschriftung sorgt für Verwirrung


----------



## fexbru (11. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt verstehe ich. Hab mir bei der Beschriftung immer gedacht, dass dann eben der flipchip da sein muss für coil ?


----------



## Orry (11. Dezember 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich. Hab mir bei der Beschriftung immer gedacht, dass dann eben der flipchip da sein muss für coil ?



Das ist halt wie so oft, alles immer Auslegungssache
...dies dachte ich dann nämlich auch schon und hab den Händler extra noch mal bei Cube nachfragen lassen. ?


----------



## fexbru (11. Dezember 2019)

Andere Frage, da es hier atm so aktiv ist. Hat jemand schon den Lenkwinkel mit dem Winkelsteuersatz verstellt? Wie aufwändig ist das, muss der Vorbau ab?


----------



## Orry (11. Dezember 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Der ist richtig verschraubt.
> Sonst hätte er ja Progression.
> Luftdruck ist ja schon das Problem! Wenn ich 25 % Sag einstelle sind es 170 psi dann ist er aber ultra weich wenn ich 3 Treppenstufen ins flatt springe ist der Ring unter bzw auf der unteren Reihe der Schrift



Muss zwar nicht sein, aber es könnte an allem möglichen liegen und sollte zumindest auch in Erwägung gezogen sein:

Hier im Testfazit geht in den Kommentaren ein Gast, als auch der Redakteur darauf ein, dass das Freeridemagazin ja wohl ebenfalls Probleme bei der Dämpfereinstellung hatten.
Der Redakteur von Twentynineinch hatte mit dem Dämpfer allerdings ja wohl keine Probleme, vermutet daher, dass das Freeridemagazin evtl einen schadhaften Dämpfer hatte.

Vllt gibt es seitens von Fox ebenfalls eine fehlerhafte Charge (ähnlich der falschen Beschriftung von Cube) an X2-Dämpfern, die Cube erhalten hat!?



			CUBE Stereo HPA 170 SL 29 – Testfazit


----------



## Eisbäcker (16. Dezember 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> Finde den Twistloc an sich echt gelungen, bringt auch deutlich was. Von der Bedienung her fast angenehmer als noch ein weiterer Hebel am Lenker und dadurch, dass man den kleinen Knopf zum entsprerren drücken muss passiert es auch nicht dass man aus versehen im Uphill den Dämpfer öffnet weil man am Griff dreht.
> Was mich aber echt nervt sind die Griffe an sich. Fand die SRAM-LockOns richtig unangenehm zum fahren (schmerzende Hände/ Gelenke...) hab die dann runter und andere dran. Problem hierbei ist nur, dass es Griffe mit Außenklemmung sein müssen um diese auf der linken Seite passen zu kürzen. Von Ergon gäbe es z.B. auch Griffe, die kürzer sind für Drehgriffschaltung aber im MTB-Bereich soweit ich gesehen habe nur für die rechte Seite. Für die linke hab ich noch nix gutes gefunden. Hab aber im Ergon-Forum was gepostet und nachgefragt, ob es da auch was gibt.




Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich bin ein Freund der ODI Oury Griffe, leider habe ich diese nicht in kurz gefunden. Hier gibt es z.B. die ODI Rogue mit 90mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (19. Dezember 2019)

Hat zufällig schon jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt den Fox X2 aus dem 170er SL gegen einen DPX 2 zu tauschen?
Ich fände den Lockout ganz gut und im 170er Race wird ja einer verbaut. Cube sagt man bräuchte 230x62.5mm, jedoch finde ich keinen Dämpfer in dem Maß. Ist das wieder so ne OEM Geschichte?


----------



## TWA (20. Dezember 2019)

So, die Kinematikpäpste halten sich jetzt bitte die Ohren zu.

230x62,5 gibt es so als Standarddämpfer nicht. 230 gibt ja schlichtweg die Einbaulänge an, die zweite Zahl den Hub. IdR ist 62,4mm Hub ein Dämpfer mit Standard 65mm Hub, in dem ein kleiner Spacer etc. verbaut ist und somit den Hub auf 62,5mm begrenzt. MM kannste statt 62,6 einen Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub fahren, Garantie könnte halt dann verfallen. Die 2018er Canyon Spectral hatten zB Dämpfer mit 60mm Hub verbaut und damit 140mm Federweg generiert. Die 2019er haben sie dann etwas "aufgepeppt" und die gleichen Rahmen mit 65mm Hub-Dämpfern versehen, die Einbaulänge ist mit 230 (glaube es waren 230) gleichgeblieben. Von der Kinematik her macht es meiner Erfahrung keinen spürbaren Unterschied, ob der Dämpfer 2,5mm oder sogar 5mm mehr Hub bringt. 

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2019)

Die Frage ist nur wieviel Federweg resultiert aus einem 65 oder 60er Dämpfer? Tendenziell würde ich sogar den mit weniger Hub nehmen, solltemm da 160mm rauskommen. Prinzipiell würde ich ja den DPX 2 aus dem Race testen, jedoch kommt man an den wohl selten bis garnicht.


----------



## TWA (20. Dezember 2019)

bei 65mm Hub haste marginal mehr Federweg, bei weniger Hub dementsprechend marginal weniger. Mit marginal meine ich +/- 5mm. Was stört dich am X2?


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2019)

"Stören" kann man so nicht sagen. Er ist halt doch etwas schwieriger in der Abstimmung. Zudem hat mich das Stereo doch als Allrounder positiv überrascht und da wäre mir der Lockout des DPX 2 bei Anstiegen doch lieber. 
Ich muss den X2 jetzt nicht loswerden, interessieren würde es mich aber. Eben Speziell mit dem Hintergrund dass das Race den DPX 2 verbaut hat.


----------



## TWA (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja, ist schon ein rechtes Gespiele. Ich lasse HSR und kümmere mich "nur" um den Rest.


----------



## Eisbäcker (20. Dezember 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> Andere Frage, da es hier atm so aktiv ist. Hat jemand schon den Lenkwinkel mit dem Winkelsteuersatz verstellt? Wie aufwändig ist das, muss der Vorbau ab?



Ich habe mir das gerade einmal angesehen. Die Gabel muss ein Stück nach unten rausgezogen werden, dann kann man eine Kunststoffhülse um 180° drehen. Die Hülse kann durch zwei Pinne in die zwei Winkelstellungen gebracht werden. Der Vorbau muss natürlich vorher ab. So richtig für "on the trail" ist das eher nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall eine nette Einstellmöglichkeit. Thereotisch könnte man durch eine 3D gedruckte Hülse den Lenkwinkel noch flacher bekommen.?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. Dezember 2019)

Der Testbericht im neuen Enduro Mag ist ganz schön negativ...leider.


----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2019)

Naja er besagt im Endeffekt dass die Vergleichsbikes deutlich mehr Richtung Raceenduro gehen und das Stereo eher ein Allrounder ist.
Und ganz ehrlich, da werden Bikes verglichen die über das doppelte kosten. Der "Testsieger liegt bei 11.000€
Für mich is das Stereo optimal, genau das was ich wollte. Der durchschnittliche Preis des Testfeldes liegt bei 7.500€


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. Dezember 2019)

Remux schrieb:


> Naja er besagt im Endeffekt dass die Vergleichsbikes deutlich mehr Richtung Raceenduro gehen und das Stereo eher ein Allrounder ist.
> Und ganz ehrlich, da werden Bikes verglichen die über das doppelte kosten. Der "Testsieger liegt bei 11.000€
> Für mich is das Stereo optimal, genau das was ich wollte. Der durchschnittliche Preis des Testfeldes liegt bei 7.500€



Klar hat jedes Bike seinen eigenen Charakter und ein Cube ist kein handgeschweißter Luxus oder Carbon Traum.

Dennoch sollte die grundlegende Kinematik passen, 4000k sind auch nicht wenig.

Das haben andere in dem Preissegment auch hinbekommen. 

Es scheint zu mindestens was dran zu sein, wenn jetzt schon mehrere Magazine davon berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (20. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde ja mal ein test vom race interessieren ob es vielleicht am X2 im Heck liegt.


----------



## TWA (21. Dezember 2019)

Bin bis jetzt doch recht flott überall runter und ich für meinen Teil hole mir ein 170mm-Bike für runter und nicht als Kletterziege. Im Übrigen hat der Wildhammer Gusti n EWS TopTenErgebnis damit eingefahren und der Remy zerbombt Vanquish damit. So langsam wie Freeride- und Enduro-Mag das evtl. suggerieren ist es vl gar nicht.


----------



## N1co (21. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie das TM mit Coil Dämpfer angeschnitten hätte..


----------



## MisterWu (5. Januar 2020)

TinoWiedemann schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wieviel Federweg resultiert aus einem 65 oder 60er Dämpfer? Tendenziell würde ich sogar den mit weniger Hub nehmen, solltemm da 160mm rauskommen. Prinzipiell würde ich ja den DPX 2 aus dem Race testen, jedoch kommt man an den wohl selten bis garnicht.



bei 65mm Hub haste marginal mehr Federweg, bei weniger Hub dementsprechend marginal weniger. Mit marginal meine ich +/- 5mm. Was stört dich am X2?
[/QUOTE]
Haallooo?
bei meinem Stereo 140 beträgt die Übersetzung am Ende des Dämpferweges ungefähr 2,65 mit steigender Tendenz.
5mm mehr Dämpferweg sind also fast 14mm mehr Radhub. Bei mir kommt das Hinterrad voll eingefedert dabei um 16mm nach vorne. Mit noch mehr Federweg wird es dann schon Eng am Sattelrohr. 
Wenn der Dämpfer zum probieren schon rumliegt, OK. 
Aber einen kaufen ohne vorherigen Check - würde ich jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## bartos0815 (9. Januar 2020)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Der Testbericht im neuen Enduro Mag ist ganz schön negativ...leider.


Die Tests in den Magazinen sind leider meistens sehr oberflächlich.
Wieviele Berichte beinhalten Infos zur Fahrwerksabstimmung (Fahrergewicht, LSC, HSC, LSR, HSR, Luftdruck, Tokens, Flipchipstellung etc...), Reifenluftdruck usw.?
Vorallem die Enduro Mag Tests scheinen nicht immer schlüssig zu sein.


----------



## Daray (9. Januar 2020)

Und es waren grosse Tests mit vielen Bikes, also vermutlich wenig Zeit pro Bike. Wenn da eines unkonventioneller Einstellungen bedarf, dann kann die Zeit fehlen, die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Wenn ich Cube wäre, dann hätte ich inzwischen einen Tuning Guide für das Bike veröffentlicht. Aber so lange wie ich jetzt schon auf meins warte, scheint der Ansatz auch so ganz gut zu laufen.


----------



## Remux (9. Januar 2020)

in der mountainbike ist es ja der preis-leistungs-sieger geworden und als sehr guter allrounder betitelt worden.
an sich genau das, was ich wollte. https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/cube-stereo-170-sl-29/


----------



## Orry (13. Januar 2020)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Der Testbericht im neuen Enduro Mag ist ganz schön negativ...leider.





Remux schrieb:


> Naja er besagt im Endeffekt dass die Vergleichsbikes deutlich mehr Richtung Raceenduro gehen und das Stereo eher ein Allrounder ist.
> Und ganz ehrlich, da werden Bikes verglichen die über das doppelte kosten. Der "Testsieger liegt bei 11.000€
> Für mich is das Stereo optimal, genau das was ich wollte. Der durchschnittliche Preis des Testfeldes liegt bei 7.500€





bartos0815 schrieb:


> Die Tests in den Magazinen sind leider meistens sehr oberflächlich.
> Wieviele Berichte beinhalten Infos zur Fahrwerksabstimmung (Fahrergewicht, LSC, HSC, LSR, HSR, Luftdruck, Tokens, Flipchipstellung etc...), Reifenluftdruck usw.?
> Vorallem die Enduro Mag Tests scheinen nicht immer schlüssig zu sein.





Daray schrieb:


> Und es waren grosse Tests mit vielen Bikes, also vermutlich wenig Zeit pro Bike. Wenn da eines unkonventioneller Einstellungen bedarf, dann kann die Zeit fehlen, die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Wenn ich Cube wäre, dann hätte ich inzwischen einen Tuning Guide für das Bike veröffentlicht. Aber so lange wie ich jetzt schon auf meins warte, scheint der Ansatz auch so ganz gut zu laufen.



Der Test vom Enduro Mag ist nun online.
Im Fazit wird der Hinterbau negativ bewertet und mir ist auf den Bildern aufgefallen, dass die den Dämpfer in der falschen Aufnahme montiert haben (sind wohl nach der fehlerhaften Beschriftung von Cube gegangen).
Vielleicht sollte denen das einer mal sagen und der Hinterbau kommt dann etwas besser weg!??









						CUBE Stereo 170 SL 29 im Test – ein agiles Enduro zum Knallerpreis
					

„Wow, so eine geile Ausstattung zu einem so fairen Preis – wo ist hier der Haken?“ Diese Frage stellen sich wohl viele, die sich das CUBE Stereo 170 SL 29 das erste Mal genauer ansehen. Auch wir waren beim Vergleichstest sehr gespannt, wie sich das Bike schlägt! Lest hier unseren Test:




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Remux (13. Januar 2020)

Hast recht, bei meinem ist er von Werk aus anders herum montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (13. Januar 2020)

Meiner auch.
Zumal es ja langsam bekannt wird, dass die Beschriftungen vertauscht ist.

Hab demjenigen, der das Bike wohl getestet hat auch mal 'ne Info gemailt.


----------



## Remux (13. Januar 2020)

Ich hab dem Enduro Mag mal eine Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen ob eine Antwort kommt.


----------



## Orry (13. Januar 2020)

?

Hab in die Mail auch mal die Grafik eingefügt, die es von Cube zu den Aufnahmepunkten gibt.





__





						Google-Ergebnis für http://twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/DSC_5715-e1565815472802.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Januar 2020)

Orry schrieb:


> Der Test vom Enduro Mag ist nun online.
> Im Fazit wird der Hinterbau negativ bewertet und mir ist auf den Bildern aufgefallen, dass die den Dämpfer in der falschen Aufnahme montiert haben (sind wohl nach der fehlerhaften Beschriftung von Cube gegangen).
> Vielleicht sollte denen das einer mal sagen und der Hinterbau kommt dann etwas besser weg!??
> 
> ...


gutes Auge! wiedermal typischer Bravo Test.... keiner setzt sich mit dem Bike/ der Technik auseinander. Da wird vlt. der Luftdruck eingestellt und ab auf die kurze Piste. Fazit: leider unbrauchbar. (Aber eigentlich nur der Test nicht das Bike.)
Auf Twentynineinches etwa hat man den Eindruck, die Tester setzen sich mehr mit und längerfristig mit den Bikes auseinander. Da werden mehrere Abstimmungen getestet. Und auf die diversen Verstellmöglichkeiten inkl. deren Fahrbarkeit geprüft udn bewertet. So soll ein Test aussehen. Nicht kurz mal 350hm hochkurbeln, einmal runter und fertig.....


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Januar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hab dem Enduro Mag mal eine Mail geschrieben. Mal sehen ob eine Antwort kommt.


Die Antwort wird so oder so ähnlich lauten: _"Tut uns leid, auf dieses Detail hat leider keiner geachtet. Unser Testbike ist zwischenzeitlich bereits an eine anderes Bikebravohäftchen weitergereicht worden, daher können wir die Einstellung weder exakt nachvollziehen, noch können wir die andere Einstellung nachtesten. Wir werden in Hinkunft aber genauer hinsehen und die Herstellervorgaben einhalten. Im übrigen Danke für deinen Hinweis." _


----------



## Remux (15. Januar 2020)

So, hier die Antwort:
_Hi xxx,

danke für die Info, wir sind das Rad aber tatsächlich in beiden Einstellungen gefahren – wirklich besser hat es das Rad aber nicht gemacht. Wir haben mit der richtigen Einstellungen begonnen, und haben dann auf die Coil-Anlenkung gewechselt und diese dann am Ende aus versehen fotografiert.

Cheers,

Christoph_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (15. Januar 2020)

Hätte den Artikel allerdings informativer gemacht, wenn sie das erwähnt hätten, und erst Recht ob es einen spürbaren Unterschied gemacht hat!? 

PS:
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich exakt die gleiche Antwort auf meine Mail bekomme (Copy 'n Paste)


----------



## Remux (15. Januar 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach hinkt der Test immer noch. Klar, das ist das Topmodell zu Cube, jedoch liegen da mehrere Tausend Euro zwischen den "besten" Rädern des Tests und dem Stereo. Zudem bescheinigt kein anderer Test ein derart "schlechtes" Ansprechen des Hinterbaus. Auch der Punkt mit dem angeblich grobschlächtigen Rahmen ist deplaziert, die anderen sind einfach alle aus Carbon, klar dass es da keine Schweißnähte gibt.


----------



## fexbru (15. Januar 2020)

ist an sich ja Wumpe, wir haben das Bike und sind sehr zufrieden damit (zumindest ich) dann kann uns ja egal sein was die Magazine so schreiben. Vorteil ist dann evtl sogar, dass es nicht ganz so oft verkauft wird und dann nicht an jeder Ecke steht so wie manch anderes Bike


----------



## Daray (15. Januar 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> ist an sich ja Wumpe, wir haben das Bike und sind sehr zufrieden damit (zumindest ich) dann kann uns ja egal sein was die Magazine so schreiben. Vorteil ist dann evtl sogar, dass es nicht ganz so oft verkauft wird und dann nicht an jeder Ecke steht so wie manch anderes Bike


Nicht ganz. Ich warte immer noch auf meins... leider


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Januar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> So, hier die Antwort:
> _Hi xxx,
> 
> danke für die Info, wir sind das Rad aber tatsächlich in beiden Einstellungen gefahren – wirklich besser hat es das Rad aber nicht gemacht. Wir haben mit der richtigen Einstellungen begonnen, und haben dann auf die Coil-Anlenkung gewechselt und diese dann am Ende aus versehen fotografiert.
> ...


insofern falsch, weil die coil position auch unten eine geänderte position erfordert. somit wars eine zwittereinstellung, die neben der geometrie auch die kennlinie ändert. das da nix ordentliches dabei rüberkommt ist klar!


----------



## Orry (16. Januar 2020)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das SL hat am schlechtesten abgeschnitten. Grund ist der Hinterbau, der mit dem X2 nicht das gehalten hat was der Hub verspricht.....





Daray schrieb:


> Ja. Der Pinbike Bericht zum 170 SL hat ja auch davon gesprochen, dass es eher ein „long travel trail bike“ sei.
> 
> Der Freeride Magazin Test hält ja primär fest, dass sie keine gute Einstellung des Dämpfers finden konnten.  Nun wurde ja die kleinste Grösse getestet und ich frage mich, ob das ganze mit grösseren Bikes und schwererem Fahrer anders aussehen könnte. Der Pinbike Bericht hat ja z.B. nichts von dem Problem
> berichtet. Ich bin da auch sehr gespannt auf den twentyniner Test mit dem 22 Zöller.





bartos0815 schrieb:


> und wiedermal zeigt sich wie wichtig die richtige fahrwerksabstimmung ist um das bike vernünftig beurteilen zu können. genau da liegt mmn das problem bei den bikebravos. da wird das bike 300hm hochgetreten und einmal den berg hinuntergeajgt. test vorbei.. fazit erstellt.
> längere zeiträume und abstimmungen - fehlanzeige.
> da ist twentynineinches deutlich besser und damit das fazit realistischer,





Remux schrieb:


> So, hier die Antwort:
> _Hi xxx,
> 
> danke für die Info, wir sind das Rad aber tatsächlich in beiden Einstellungen gefahren – wirklich besser hat es das Rad aber nicht gemacht. Wir haben mit der richtigen Einstellungen begonnen, und haben dann auf die Coil-Anlenkung gewechselt und diese dann am Ende aus versehen fotografiert.
> ...



Dass der Hinterbau vom 170er nun schon öfter nicht so gut weggekommen ist, wurde hier im Thread ja schon mal diskutiert.
Dazu hatte ich schon mal eine Mutmaßung geäußert, auf die mich der Test von Twentynineinches brachte und ich immer mehr vermute dass da was dran ist...


Und zwar, darf das Fahrwerk wohl nicht "wie üblich" mit den Empfehlungen der Fahrwerkshersteller (Fox/ RockShox) abgestimmt werden, von denen dann manche nach persönlichen Vorlieben etwas abweichen, sondern es muss anders herangegangen werden, an die Abstimmung, damit das Stereo 170 "funktioniert".

Hier hatte ich hier im Thread geschrieben:



Orry schrieb:


> Hier der etwas detaillierte Fahrbericht von Twentynineinches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem verlinkten Test von Twentynineinches schreibt der Tester im Prinzip das gleiche "negative" wie im Artikel des Enduro-Mag:
Dass der Hinterbau zu viel Federweg freigibt und selbst mit eingelegter Low-Speed-Druckstufe unwillig und wenig effizient gewirkt hat.

Im Gegensatz zum Enduro-Mag hat Twentynineinches aber wohl über den Tellerand der Fahrwerksabstimmung hinausgeblickt und eine Abstimmung gefunden, die aus dem Stereo 170 ein exzellentes Bike macht.

Zitat aus dem Test:

_"Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich den Float X2 Dämpfer und die Float 36 GRIP2 Gabel sehr gut kenne und dass die Einstellung ein Kinderspiel würde, aber gerade dieses Thema hat mich deutlich länger beschäftigt.Mein Ansatz die Federelemente zuerst genau so einzustellen, wie beim CUBE Stereo 150 TM, hat zwar auf Anhieb zu korrekten SAG-Werten geführt, hat sich auf dem Trail aber keineswegs als optimal herausgestellt. Vorne habe ich bei dem gewohnten (und offiziell von FOX vorgeschlagenen Druck von 90 psi) einfach nie den ganzen Federweg ausgenutzt und hinten habe ich viel zu schnell viel Federweg ausgenutzt (auch wenn der exzellente X2 Dämpfer nie hart durchgeschlagen ist). Letztlich hat sich das CUBE einfach unbalaciert angefühlt. Der nächste Nebeneffekt war, dass das Stereo bergauf selbst mit eingelegter Low-Speed-Druckstufe ziemlich unwillig und wenig effizient gewirkt hat.

Erst als ich bei der Gabel um satte 15 psi runter und beim Heck etwa 25 psi höher gegangen bin, wurde das Stereo wirklich stimmig und hat gezeigt, was in ihm steckt: Ein mehr als nur renntaugliches Enduro, das auch als Allrounder bemerkenswert gut funktioniert. Sobald ich die korrekte Federungsbalance erreicht hatte, waren die laufruhig-verspielte Geometrie (ich weiß, dass das für viele von euch ein Widerspruch ist J, aber genau darin liegt die besondere Qualität des Stereo 170) und seine 170 mm Federweg in perfektem Einklang und einfach super zu fahren."_

Unterschied in der Testweise zwischen Enduro-Mag (und wohl anderen Magazinen) und Twentynineinches:

Das Enduro-Mag hat sich nicht intensiv mit dem Bike auseinandergesetzt bzw ist nur vom üblichen "Standardprozedere" ausgegangen (zumal die in dem Test ja noch einen Haufen weiterer Bikes testeten.
Der Herr von Twentynineinches ist eine zeitlang nur das 170er Stereo gefahren und hat sich intensiv damit befasst und dementsprechend auch mehr Potential dem Bike abgewinnen können.

PS:
Ich hab das SL ja selbst im Besitz, leider aber noch nicht ausgiebig testen können. Mir ist allerdings selbst schon bei kleinen Einstellunges "Rollereien" auf der Straße mit Treppenstufen aufgefallen, dass ich das Gefühl hatte, dass der X2-Dämpfer schnell viel Federweg freigibt...und ich habe das Grundsetup nach FOX-Empfehlung gemacht.

Wenn man jetzt aber mal bedenkt wieviel unzählige Fahrradhersteller und verschiedene Fahrräder mit verschiedenen Hinterbaukinematiken es gibt, für all die diese FOX-Empfehlung gelten, ist das unmöglich dass für die Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Bikes, die Empfehlung immer passt.

Und ich denke mal, Cube hat hier für das Stereo 170 kein passendes Tune von Fox bestellt, dass die Standardempfehlungen von Fox funktioniert.


----------



## Orry (23. Januar 2020)

BL110 schrieb:


> Hat wer ein cube stereo170 sl? Wiege 65kg und fahre viel Downhill und Sprünge.
> Ich bekomme den Dämpfer nicht richtig eingestellt. Habe alle spacer drine und finde das er immer noch leicht durschlägt bzw weit einfedert. Kann mir dabei wer helfen?





BL110 schrieb:


> Der ist richtig verschraubt.
> Sonst hätte er ja Progression.
> Luftdruck ist ja schon das Problem! Wenn ich 25 % Sag einstelle sind es 170 psi dann ist er aber ultra weich wenn ich 3 Treppenstufen ins flatt springe ist der Ring unter bzw auf der unteren Reihe der Schrift



Bist du mit deinem Anliegen weiter gekommen bzw wie sind nun deine weiteren Erfahrungen gewesen?


----------



## singeltrai (28. Januar 2020)

Weiß jemand welcher Innenlagertyp im Cube 170 verwendet wird ? BB30 oder BB92?


----------



## Remux (2. Februar 2020)

Mittlerweile habe ich eine oneup dropper V2 mit 180mm verbaut. Passt bei meiner Größe (1,82 mit 84er SL) perfekt und verschafft spürbar mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. 
Beim Dämpfer muss ich mit meinen 80kg auf 215 bis 220 psi gehen.


----------



## fexbru (2. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich eine oneup dropper V2 mit 180mm verbaut. Passt bei meiner Größe (1,82 mit 84er SL) perfekt und verschafft spürbar mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
> Beim Dämpfer muss ich mit meinen 80kg auf 215 bis 220 psi gehen.


Hab bei ähnlichen Maßen auch die 180mm V2 one Up drin. Passt in den l-rahmen bis zum Anschlag rein. 
Im Vergleich zur Cube Stütze die in meinem TM drin war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (14. Februar 2020)

Hat mittlerweile jemand beim 170 SL mit Volumen spacern beim X2 gearbeitet? Ich bin nun bei fast 230psi damit der Dämpfer seinen federweg gut ausnützt und nicht gleich zu viel frei gibt. Sag stimmt so auch halbwegs noch. 
An meinem Gewicht kann es nicht liegen, 80kg ist wohl eher der Normalo auf dem Rad. 
An sich bin ich aber weiterhin sehr zufrieden. Auf der waage hat es mit Pedalen genau 15kg gehabt (Personenwaage), d.h.die werksangabe ist garnicht so weit entfernt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Februar 2020)

Bei meinem neuen 170 Race scheint der Dämpfer falsch montiert?
Allerdings habe ich auch schon von falscher Beschriftung gelesen. Bin jetzt etwas durcheinander was wohl richtig ist.


----------



## Daray (15. Februar 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen 170 Race scheint der Dämpfer falsch montiert?
> Allerdings habe ich auch schon von falscher Beschriftung gelesen. Bin jetzt etwas durcheinander was wohl richtig ist.Anhang anzeigen 980682


Das passt so. Der Streich zeigt auf Air, das ist das Was Cube mit der Beschriftung meinte.


----------



## Grizzly71 (15. Februar 2020)

Danke.....ist aber schon etwas verwirrend


----------



## TWA (18. Februar 2020)

Habe das Bike jetzt seit Oktober gut gefahren, bisher allerdings ausschließlich in deutschen Parks und auf lokalen Trails. Ich für meinen Teil kann die Kritiken der beiden Magazine nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin 178 und wiege fahrfertige 92kg, habe den 20-Zoll-Rahmen. Umgebaut habe ich Kenda Hellkat v+h, tubeless, ne 203mm-Schreibe hinten und nen 35mm-Rise-Lenker weil ich gerne zu weit vorne stehe und so bisschen weiter nach hinten rutsche (bilde ich mir zumindest ein).
Meine Linienwahl ist i.d.R. sehr direkt, auch wenns ruppig wird. Sprünge nehme ich mit, Drops mit einer einigermaßenen Landung auch. Ansonsten lieber steil und ruppig. 

Dämpfereinstellung fande ich OK; angefangen mit 270 PSI und ca. 25% SAG bin ich nach Popometer mittlerweile bei 250 PS angekommen, SAG keine Ahnung. Zwei Spacer habe ich drin; funktioniert für mich gut und auch mit Durchschlägen habe ich kein Thema - außer ich versaue mal einen Sprung so richtig. Tatsächlich finde ich den Hinterbau recht progressiv. 
Abweichend von den Fox-Guidelines fahre ich LSR und HSR doch ne gute Ecke schneller. Die Gabel fand ich kniffliger; da bin ich von anfänglich 90 PSI und ca. 20% SAG auf ca. 80 PSI, war mir sonst zu hart. Hier spiele ich manchmal zwischen einem und zwei Token. Auch hier habe ich die Rebounds schneller als von Fox vorgeschlagen.

Bergab habe ich viel Spaß und ballere gut rum, da fühle ich mich auf dem Radl sau wohl. Bergauf nehme ich mir dann doch etwas Zeit, als Bergziege stufe ich das Ding echt nicht ein, nicht mal ansatzweise. Die Betonstrecke zum lokalen Wald ist, wohl auch aufgrund der Mäntel, echt ne Qual. Positiv überrascht bin ich auch von den XT 4 Pistons; zu meinen DH-gewohnten Saints ziemlich ebenbürtig, finde ich.

Nächsten Mittwoch gehts zwei Wochen nach La Palma, das ist dann quasi mein finaler Test.


----------



## Remux (18. Februar 2020)

Wieivel Spacer sind denn im Dämpfer normal verbaut? Ich finde es bergauf an sich ganz okay. Gut, vielleicht kommen deine Mäntel hier zum tragen.

LSR und HSR fahre ich auch etwa ein bis zwei Klicks schneller als die Empfehlung von Fox.


----------



## TWA (18. Februar 2020)

Kann ich dir nicht (mehr) sagen. Hab vorhin für meinen Beitrag nachgesehen, wie viele ich drin habe.

Ich habe vorne die "normale" Enduro-Version drin und hinten den dicken Hellkat, die wiegen zusammen glaube ich 2,3kg. Kleben tun die Dinger auch wie die Sau, griptechnisch finde ich sie ziemlich geil.

Das gepaart mit meiner mehr als latent vorhandenen Berghochfahraversion und der Tatsache, dass das Ding m.E. nicht wirklich für ausgedehnte Alpencross  gedacht ist, läßt mich halt doch immer recht kotzen.


----------



## Orry (18. Februar 2020)

TinoWiedemann schrieb:


> Die Gabel fand ich kniffliger; da bin ich von anfänglich 90 PSI und ca. 20% SAG auf ca. 80 PSI, war mir sonst zu hart. Hier spiele ich manchmal zwischen einem und zwei Token. Auch hier habe ich die Rebounds schneller als von Fox vorgeschlagen.



Weißt du zumindest bei der Gabel noch, wieviel Token ab Werk verbaut sind?


----------



## TWA (18. Februar 2020)

Nein, keine Ahnung. Ich schraube Dämpfer und Gabel bei Neukauf auf und setze - wenn nix drin - zwei Spacer und einen Token rein und baue da drauf auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daray (18. Februar 2020)

Ich hab auf facebook mal Cube die Frage nach den Spacern gestellt und folgende Antwort erhalten:
„Im Fox Float X2 Dämpfer sind 2 Volumenspacer verbaut.
In der Gabel ist serienmäßig die von Fox vorgesehene Anzahl an Spacern verbaut.“

edit: laut tuning guide sind in der 170 keine Spacer ab Werk verbaut https://www.ridefox.com/dl/bike/605-00-194-36-Tuning-Guide-revA.pdf


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Februar 2020)

Könnt Ihr mir als Laien mal in einfachen Worten erklären was es mit den Spacern genau auf sich hat?
Ist da eher das Fahrergewicht oder auch die Einsatzbereich entscheidend?
Ich bringe 90 - 95kg auf die Waage.


----------



## fexbru (19. Februar 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir als Laien mal in einfachen Worten erklären was es mit den Spacern genau auf sich hat?
> Ist da eher das Fahrergewicht oder auch die Einsatzbereich entscheidend?
> Ich bringe 90 - 95kg auf die Waage.


Mit Spacern kannst du die Progression anpassen. Heißt umso weiter der Dämpfer komprimiert umso schwerer wird es wenn du mehr spacer nimmst. Das hilft, dass ein Dämpfer nicht so leicht durchschlägt.


----------



## Remux (19. Februar 2020)

Lässt sich das Ganze eigentlich ohne Ausbau des Dämpfers regeln? D.h. kann die Abdeckung weit genug runter gezogen werden?


----------



## TWA (19. Februar 2020)

Ja, geht. Du ziehst quasi nach oben weg, da ist schon Platz.


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand zufällig die genauen Buchsen-Einbaumaße für einen Luft-Dämpfer parat? Auf der offiziellen Cube-Seite habe ich dazu nichts gefunden und meine Schieblehre ist leider nicht digital.

BTW: Wie groß darf das Spiel sein? Ich will einen Suntour Triair verbauen. Unten habe ich ca. 20,5 mm gemessen und oben ca. 40,8 mm. Suntour fertigt jedoch nur 19,0 und 22,0 mm an. Oben müsste ich dann auf 40,0 mm gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (21. Februar 2020)

Hätte auch noch eine Frage hinsichtlich Flaschenhalter. Hat jemand eine fidlock verbaut ? Passt das ?


----------



## Goldsprint (21. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine Frage hinsichtlich Flaschenhalter. Hat jemand eine fidlock verbaut ? Passt das ?


Me too.


----------



## fexbru (22. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine Frage hinsichtlich Flaschenhalter. Hat jemand eine fidlock verbaut ? Passt das ?


Ja passt mit der 600ml Flasche. 20" Stereo 170tm


----------



## Remux (23. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Info. Ich würde auch gerne einen schmäleren Lenker mit etwas mehr Flex testen, jedoch hab ich nicht gleich vor den Race Face Carbon zu zersägen. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen 780mm breiten mit etwas mehr Rise? Glaube problem sind hier die 35mm Klemmung für günstigere Modelle. Muss auch kein Carbon sein


----------



## fexbru (23. Februar 2020)

Was meinst du mit günstig ca?


----------



## Remux (23. Februar 2020)

Naja ich sag mal so um die 60 bis 70€ UVP. Ich bin ja von nukeproof Teilen recht angetan, da kam jetzt ein neuer raus. Allerdings ist der noch nicht lieferbar und es gibt keine Erfahrungen dazu


----------



## Lane6Riders (25. Februar 2020)




----------



## TWA (28. Februar 2020)

Nach mittlerweile 2 Tagen LaPalmaTrails und 10.000 Tiefenmeter keinerlei Probleme mit Dämpfer oder dem Radl an sich. Liegt gut, bügelt gut, bergauf immer noch nix ? Geiles Teil zum ballern!


----------



## TWA (29. Februar 2020)

Edit: bei 93kg mittlerweile 210 PSI im Dämpfer und 75 PSI in der Gabel; hinten zwei Spacer vorne einer.


----------



## Remux (29. Februar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt testweise mal einen Token vorne rein und einen Spacer zusätzlich hinten, sodass insgesamt drei hinten sind.
Hinten komm ich jetzt auf den richtigen SAG mit ca 200 PSI. Waren vorher etwa 210.
Alles bei ca 82kg fahrwertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (29. Februar 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt testweise mal einen Token vorne rein und einen Spacer zusätzlich hinten, sodass insgesamt drei hinten sind.
> Hinten komm ich jetzt auf den richtigen SAG mit ca 200 PSI. Waren vorher etwa 210.
> Alles bei ca 82kg fahrwertig.



Welche Anzahl Spacer waren den  bei dir im Dämpfer und der Gabel drin?


----------



## Daray (29. Februar 2020)

Mathe nicht deine Stärke? Die Rechnungen sind:

x+1=1
x+1=3


----------



## Orry (29. Februar 2020)

Ich würde da gerade schließen, dass am heutigen Tag Lesen nicht meine Stärke ist.  

...und von dir gab es ja auch mal einen Post, der nun durch Remux bestätigt wird. ??


----------



## TWA (7. März 2020)

10. LaPalmaTag mit 5000 Tiefenmeter im Schnitt. Gabel 75 PSI und ein Token, Dämpfer 215 PSI und 3 Spacer bei 92kg fahrfertig. Ich finde des Ding abartig; gut zu prügeln, gut in der Luft und dennoch relativ agil, gerade im Vergleich zum Megatower. Super ausbalanciert, geht überall drüber, ich finds mega!


----------



## adamkg (10. März 2020)

Mein 170er XL Rahmen ist auch angekommen. 3792g ohne Achse wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## fexbru (10. März 2020)

adamkg schrieb:


> Mein 170er XL Rahmen ist auch angekommen. 3792g ohne Achse wie auf dem Bild.


viel Spaß mit dem verlegen der Sattelstütze 
baust ihn auf Coil auf wie das Original oder mit Luft?


----------



## adamkg (10. März 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> viel Spaß mit dem verlegen der Sattelstütze
> baust ihn auf Coil auf wie das Original oder mit Luft?


Mit Luft (X2). So nackt wird das Verlegen wohl bisschen einfacher sein.


----------



## fexbru (10. März 2020)

Stimmt kannst ja über das Tretlager Gehäuse gehen. 
Als Tipp:
Hab eine Mutter an einen Faden gebunden und übers Sitzrohr ins Unterrohr gebracht. Von dort aus dann mit Magneten bis zur Öffnung. Sonst war bei mir mit eingebautem Tretlager auch mit cable Routing Kit nix zu machen.


----------



## Remux (10. März 2020)

Wäre evtl auch ein DVO Topaz eine Alternative? Remy Metailler fährt den ja in seinem stereo 170.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adamkg (10. März 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Wäre evtl auch ein DVO Topaz eine Alternative? Remy Metailler fährt den ja in seinem stereo 170.


Nein, ich bekomme schon die 2021er FOX Produkte ?.


----------



## Remux (14. März 2020)

Bei Rabe gibt es übrigens gerade das 170 Race für 2549€ und das SL für 3679€. Speziell das race finde ich für den Preis sehr interessant. Bessere Ausstattung wird da wohl im Bereich Enduro für das Geld sehr schwer


----------



## adamkg (23. März 2020)

Könnte mir jemand der Besitzer den Aussenteil des Schaltauges fotografieren?
 Habe den für den 150er Rahmen passenden konischen Typ bekommen und daher passt es nicht.


----------



## adamkg (23. März 2020)

adamkg schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand der Besitzer den Aussenteil des Schaltauges fotografieren?
> Habe den für den 150er Rahmen passenden konischen Typ bekommen und daher passt es nicht.


Ist erledigt, danke!


----------



## N1co (4. April 2020)

Hat jemand schon mal die Lager vom Hinterbau getauscht? Ich hab inzwischen spiel im Lager beim Tretlager. Und das schon nach einem halben Jahr.. ?


----------



## fexbru (6. April 2020)

Hab eine Frage an die anderen Stereo-Besitzer.
Ich hab das Stereo 170tm verbaut ist hier ein Xt-Schaltwerk und die e13 9-50 Kassette. (Werkskonfiguration)

Die Frage richtet sich aber auch an Leute mit anderen Strereo-Versionen.
Könnt ihr bei euch die Umschlingung sauber einstellen? Laut der Markierung am SW müsste die Schaltrolle bei mir noch näher an die Kassette, das wir ja durch ein Herausdrehen der B-Schraube erreicht. Nun habe ich die Schraube ganz herausgedreht, aber die Umschlingung passt immernoch nicht ganz. Der Anschlag für die B-Schraube ist ganz ans Schaltauge gedrückt, sodass hier keine Lücke mehr ist. 

Hat sonst jemand das oben beschriebene Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (6. April 2020)

Ich kann fürs SL sprechen. Die Einstellung war zwar etwas aufwendig, hat aber letztendlich funktioniert. 
Der ausliefernde Händler hat es nach seiner eigenen Aussage passend eingestellt, hat aber natürlich nicht sauber geschalten. Allgemein finde ich die Eagle etwas einfacher einzustellen. 
Ist allerdings die Frage ob die E13 Kassette nicht die Montageanweisung von Shimano beeinflusst. Gibt es da auf der E13 Website Infos dazu?


----------



## fexbru (6. April 2020)

laut e13 Website/Servicesite ja. Hier bekommen die das auch gut eingestellt, verweisen aber drauf, dass die Kette von Shimano nur Compatible und nicht Recommended (was aber an der Umschlingung nix ändern sollte)

Eventuell überprüfe ich die Kettenlänge nochmal, musste die Kette zwar eh schon kürzen, da auf dem 9er Ritzel keine Spannung mehr auf der Kette/Schaltwerk war, aber vielleicht ist die trotzdem noch zu lang...
Wieviele Glieder hat deine Kette weißt du das zufällig? Die sollte ja immer gleich sein, da sich die Kettenstreben mit den unterschiedlichen Größen nicht ändern.

Edit: 
Ich mach später noch Bilder vom B-Schrauben Anschlag und von meinem SW auf kleinstem/größtem Ritzel


----------



## fexbru (6. April 2020)

Hier noch die Bilder (in einem anderen Thread gepostet) 
Faden


----------



## fexbru (11. April 2020)

Hab den Anschlag am Schaltauge jetzt abgefeilt. Jetzt passts


----------



## DirkZett (26. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen!

In meinem Umkreis hat kein Händler das Rad stehen um es mal zumindest zur Probe zu sitzen. Ich bringe es auf 195cm, 95kg und einer Schrittlänge von so 93cm. passt da die 22“ Variante für mich?

Das Einsatzgebiet soll sein in der hellen Jahreszeit der Weg zur Arbeit, großteils über Schotterwege und am WE mal quer durch den Wald mit kleineren Abfahrten. Als Option für die Zukunft evtl. mal Bikepark und Raduralub in Österreich.

Das Rad wird für meinen Einsatz sicher nicht perfekt sein, aber es gefällt eben auch.

Was ist zu bevorzugen Luftdämpfer oder eher der Federdämpfer?

Werde mir jetzt erst einmal die Tests durchlesen. Das hier war auf jeden Fall schon sehr informativ.




Danke vorab


----------



## Remux (26. April 2020)

Also für den Weg zur Arbeit ist das Rad sicher nichts. Ich glaube da tust du dich mit einem Allmountain deutlich leichter. Das 170 TM mit Coil hat nochmal einen Tick mehr Federweg mit 180mm. Das geht noch weiter am Einsatzgebiet vorbei.


----------



## DirkZett (26. April 2020)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort Remux...


----------



## Eisbäcker (26. April 2020)

Ich fahre bei 186cm, Schrittlänge 86cm das 22". Für mich passt es sehr gut und sollte nicht viel kleiner sein. Aber jeder hat andere Vorlieben.
Für den Weg zur Arbeit ist es tatsächlich nicht das ideale Rad, aber geht auch. 
Ich bin mit dem TM neulich "aus Versehen" eine 140km Tour gefahren.  Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. 
Bei dem Stahlfederdämpfer musst du bei deinem Gewicht vermutlich die Feder tauschen.  Den Luftfämpfer kannste einfach aufpumpen.


----------



## DirkZett (26. April 2020)

Tja leider ist es nichtg wie im Autohandel, hungehen und ein zwei stunden Probe fahren. Es ist quasi immer ein Blindkauf wenn man Neuland betritt.

Und bei den günstigeren Bikes stimmt eben auch immer irgendwas nicht, Farbe zu bunt, Radgröße zu klein, oder aus meiner Sicht billiges Material verbaut.

Da finde ich das Cube ganz gut. Nur kurzfristig bekommen ist gerade auch ein Problem.


----------



## DirkZett (26. April 2020)

Wie lang ist die maximale Auszuglänge der Sattelstütze? Kann da einer der 22“ Fahrer mal bitte schauen. Danke vorab Euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orry (26. April 2020)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> In meinem Umkreis hat kein Händler das Rad stehen um es mal zumindest zur Probe zu sitzen. Ich bringe es auf 195cm, 95kg und einer Schrittlänge von so 93cm. passt da die 22“ Variante für mich?
> 
> ...



Hi,

also für dein Einsatzprofil ist das Rad auf Dauer kein Spaß. 
Das Rad ist quasi für Downhills gedacht, die man sich selbst erkurbelt. Der Uphill dient nur als Mittel zum Zweck und ist mit dem 170er verhältnismäßig zäh. Touren gehen damit zwar, aber eben mit Kompromissen. 

Nach deiner Beschreibung und meiner Erfahrungen die ich sowohl mit Stereo 120, Stereo 150 und Stereo 170 gemacht habe, würde ich dir gerade am ehesten zum Stereo 120 (TM oder SLT) raten. 
Ich habe gerade sowohl das Stereo 120 SL (2019) und das Stereo 170 SL (2020) im Fuhrpark.

Das 170er habe ich eigtl nur für richtig grobes, wie die holprigen Strecken im Bikepark oder Bikeurlaube in Finale Ligure beispielsweise...also, keine "smoothen Murmelbahnen", wie viele Strecken in Saalbach oder Winterberg, denn dafür würde das 120er locker reichen.

Dss 120er ist echt gelungen und schon recht fähig und lässt sich dank des sperrbaren Fahrwerks und der Geometrie auch flott auf der Ebene oder bergauf bewegen. Also wäre prima für den Weg zur Arbeit und da auch mal 'n Trail mitzunehmen.

Eine Alternative, die etwas mehr Bergab-Sicherheit und bissl erweitertes Spektrum im Bikepark zulässt, als das 120er wäre das 150er.  
Das geht vllt bissl weniger Spritzig bergauf oder in der Ebene als das 120er, dafür hat es aber bissl mehr Reserven bergab.

Auf jeden Fall machen die beiden mehr Spaß auf Touren, da beim 170er SL der Großteil der Energie die man beim Pedalieren aufbringt, im hohen Gewicht des Bikes als auch im "großen Fahrwerk" versenkt...also quasi nix dafür raus bekommt.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				












						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Welches der beiden Bikes wäre auch abhängig davon, in welcher Gegend du damit meistens unterwegs bist. 
Wenn es da eh kaum Steiles oder Trails gibt, dann das 120, ansonsten ist das 150er vllt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## derobi (26. April 2020)

Steht doch auf der Website unter Ausstattung: 150 mm.


----------



## DirkZett (26. April 2020)

derobi schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Website unter Ausstattung: 150 mm.



Das ist nach meiner Meinung die Länge die sie“abtaucht“, aber nicht die effektive Länge ?


----------



## DirkZett (27. April 2020)

Also wie es scheint hat die Sattelstütze ein Einbaumaß von knapp 460mm. So um die 100mm sind denke ich die Mindesteinbautiefe. Somit kommt die reine Geometrie an mein altes Bike nahe heran. 

Ich war dann heute nach der Kläche bei XXl um mir das Radl mal anzusehen, aber Fehlanzeige. Total unmotivierte Mitarbeiter mit ständigem Blick auf die ⌚️. Ich bin auch nicht wirklich begeistert wenn kurz vor Feierabend ein Kunde im Autohaus rein schaut, lasse es ihn aber nicht anmerken und habe schon unzählige male meinen Feierabend deutlich nach hinten verschoben... ohne messbares Ergebnis. 

Lange Rede und kurzer Sinn. Bei XXL habe ich auf einem 22-er Stereo 150 gesessen und ein gutes Gefühl gehabt. Auch wenn der Verkäufer mein Ansinnen den Sattel mal auf meine Größe einzustellen und die Luft halbwegs an mein Gewicht anzupassen abschlägig abgetan hat. 

Also im Netz bei rabe bike bestellt, Lieferzeit 08.05.2020 rum. Bin gespannt und freue mich auf das Radl. bin schon am Suchen für meine ersten Geländeausritte. Muss mal wieder ins Aviva in St. Stefan. Das war ein schöner Bike Urlaub.

Ich werde berichte wie wir beide uns verstehen.


----------



## DirkZett (15. Mai 2020)

Nach 14 langen Tagen Wartezeit ist es nun da. Die erste Testfahrt endete nach 5,2km. Plattfuß. Also zurück ins Autohaus geschoben, in den Bus damit und heim. Gleich beide Räder auf tubeless umgerüstet. Nun rollt es wieder. Gestern dann eine schöne Feierabendrunde über Kappstraßen in die Heide gemacht.

Ja es ist kein Tourenrad, aber es geht ? und ja ich werde das Rad vermutlich nie an seine Grenzen bringen, oder nur ansatzweise das Potential voll ausschöpfen. Aber was das Fahrwerk glatt bügelt ist schon geil.

Da ich bis dato keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Fahrwerkseinstellung habe ist das für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. Hier muss ich mich schrittweise ran tasten. Den SAG habe ich soweit eingestellt das es mir taugt. Und die Gabel/ Dämpfereinstellung von Fox übernommen.

Ist es bei euch auch so das an der Gabel die Klickpunkte der Zug und Druckstufe nicht so eindeutig zu spüren sind wie am Dämpfer?

PS: der Sattel taugt meinem Arsch nicht. Wird schleunigst gegen den gewohnten SQLab getauscht.


----------



## Seppelmich (15. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen.

Weiß einer von euch welches Schaltauge beim 170 SL verbaut ist? Ich finde rein gar keine Angabe dazu, geschweige denn eine Teilenummer.


----------



## fexbru (15. Mai 2020)

Servus hier der Link zu den
PDFs https://www.cube.eu/service/faq/ bzw direkt zum
PDF: https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2020/Service/Dropouts_Schaltaugen_2020.pdf
Das 170er ist auf der letzten Seite. Partnummer: ART. 8651
Weiß aber nicht ob man das derzeit wo bekommt...
Alternativ passt auch das: https://www.rabe-bike.de/de/cube-schaltauge-2090-axh/ hier musst du aber den Einsatz, in den die Steckachse geschraubt wird vom alten Schaltauge übernehmen und es kann sein, dass es nicht 100% perfekt ist.

Edith:
https://www.schaltauge.de/Cube-Schaltaugen/Cube-8651.html nächste Woche lieferbar


----------



## Seppelmich (15. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## DirkZett (18. Mai 2020)

Guten Mogen Zusammen!

Einige hier haben das Rad ja schon von Anfang an und da sollte der 1. Kettenwechsel schon fällig gewesen sein. Wieviel Glieder hat die Kette? Oder komme ich beim Wechsel um Kette kürzen nicht herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (12. Juni 2020)

DirkZett schrieb:


> Einige hier haben das Rad ja schon von Anfang an und da sollte der 1. Kettenwechsel schon fällig gewesen sein. Wieviel Glieder hat die Kette? Oder komme ich beim Wechsel um Kette kürzen nicht herum?


Das hat nix mit dem Bike zu tun, sondern mit der Schaltung und welches Kettenblatt du fährst.
Eine neue SRAM Eagle Kette hat 126 Glieder. Bei einem Fully musst du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und den Dämpfer voll komprimieren. Dann die Kette um das hintere große Ritzel (aber nicht durch das Schaltwerk) legen. Dann schaust du, wo die Glieder überlappen und stellst sicher, dass ein außen und Innenglied überlappen. Den Rest lässt du weg und kürzt die Kette an der Stelle.


----------



## beyerKC (15. Juni 2020)

Da ich nun auch Besitzer eines 170er bin wollte ich mal nach fragen ob jemand ein fidlock system verbaut hat oder einen anderen Halter? und was so die größte Flasche ist die passen würde? 
Würde mir einen bestellen mit gleich passender Flasche, aber viel platz ist da jetzt nicht!


----------



## fexbru (15. Juni 2020)

ich hab Fidlock an meinem dran. Passt bei mir mit Rahmengröße L und der normalen Flasche. 
Hier ein Foto davon im Enduro-Thread


----------



## beyerKC (15. Juni 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> ich hab Fidlock an meinem dran. Passt bei mir mit Rahmengröße L und der normalen Flasche.
> Hier ein Foto davon im Enduro-Thread


Wieviel ml hat die Flasche den finde die 600ml bisschen wenig wenn es doch mal länger geht


----------



## fexbru (15. Juni 2020)

es ist die 600ml Flasche


----------



## ludwig2016 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir jetzt auch das Cube 170 geholt, hab gestern schon die Lagerachsen gefettet, die waren ziemlich trocken.
Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Sachen, bei denen ich besser sofort noch was anpassen müsste?
danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (22. Juni 2020)

ludwig2016 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab mir jetzt auch das Cube 170 geholt, hab gestern schon die Lagerachsen gefettet, die waren ziemlich trocken.
> Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Sachen, bei denen ich besser sofort noch was anpassen müsste?
> danke und Gruß


Welches Modell hast du dir geholt?
Grundsätzlich würde ich bei jedem Neurad alle Schrauben am Rad auf korrektes Drehmoment prüfen, Einstellung der Schaltung prüfen/nachstellen, Bremsen evtl ausrichten und einfach drüber schauen, ob alles richtig montiert ist. (bei mir war der Vorbau z.B. falsch montiert)


----------



## ludwig2016 (22. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Antwort,
ich habe das SL; Schrauben prüfen usw. ist klar, ich meine eher Sachen wie Leitungsführung anpassen damit es nicht am Rahmen schleift oder sowas. (Ich meine das beim 150 Stereo die Leitungen an der Wippe so verlegt sind, das öfters mal der Rahmen/Lack abgerieben wird)


----------



## Remux (22. Juni 2020)

Schau dir mal die Bremsleitung an der Kettenstrebe an. Die hatte bei meinem ehemaligen 170er zu scheuern gedroht.


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand zufällig, in welche Richtung man die Steuersatzlagerschalen ausrichten muss, um den flacheren oder den steileren Lenkwinkel zu realisieren?


----------



## Goldsprint (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe noch eine weitere Frage:

Ich habe eine Lyrik RCT3 Ultimate 29“ mit 180mm in meinem Stereo 170 verbaut. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt nachgemessen sehr flache 62“.
Nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich den vollen Federweg nicht nutze. Aktuell habe ich bei 85kg 50psi drin und komme auf einen Sag von knapp unter 20%. Ich habe mal die komplette Luft aus der Gabel abgelassen und konnte sie maximal auf 155mm komprimieren. Stimmt was mit der Gabel nicht oder liegt es einfach am Lenkwinkel? Welche Drücke fahrt ihr so in euren Lyriks am Stereo 170?

Vielen Dank
Goldsprint


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (18. Juli 2020)

Mal ein Hallo in die Stereo 170 Gemeinschaft. 
Habe heute meine erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Projekt gemacht. Der Aufbau ist noch nicht final, aber die Kiste funktioniert schon recht gut!


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (18. Juli 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe noch eine weitere Frage:
> 
> ...


Ich fahre meine RC2 bei 75 kg mit 70 psi und 22% Sag, hilft dir aber bei der RCT3 evtl. nicht. Bei den Steuersatzschalen müssen die Nuten nach hinten zeigen um den steileren Winkel zu erhalten.


----------



## Eisbäcker (18. Juli 2020)

Ist die Lenkwinkel Verstellung mit den Steuersatzschalen irgendwo dokumentiert? Ich hab die obere Schale so gedreht das der kleine Abstand (in Fahrtrichtung) hinten ist und bei der unteren der große Abstand hinten ist. Damit erhoffe ich mir nun die flache Lenkwinkel Einstellung. Korrekt?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (18. Juli 2020)




----------



## Eisbäcker (18. Juli 2020)

Joa, dann hab ich das wohl falsch gemacht.?

Astrein,  vielen Dank für das Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASDD24 (24. Juli 2020)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zur Geometrie des TM-Modells.

Überall stehen für alle 3 Modelle (Race, TM und SL) die gleichen Geometriewerte, jedoch müsste das TM-Modell durch die größere Gabel ja eine andere Geometrie haben. 

Weiß jemand wo die genauen Werte vom TM-Modell angegeben sind? 

Ist für mich nur mal NICE TO KNOW. DANKE.


----------



## Eisbäcker (25. Juli 2020)

Ich habe heute das TM per Winkel App gemessen und komme auf 62°.


----------



## Goldsprint (25. Juli 2020)

Ich komme auf 64; allerdings in der steilen Einstellung des Steuersatzes und mit einem anderen Dämpfer (2,5mm mehr Hub).


----------



## fexbru (5. August 2020)

Hab eben erfahren, dass es eine Rückruf-Aktion zum Stereo 170 gibt. Betrifft bei meinem Bike die linke Sitzstrebe, die wird jetzt kostenlos vom Store getauscht. 
Handelt sich beim Bike um ein Stereo 170 TM größe L


----------



## Goldsprint (5. August 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hab eben erfahren, dass es eine Rückruf-Aktion zum Stereo 170 gibt. Betrifft bei meinem Bike die linke Sitzstrebe, die wird jetzt kostenlos vom Store getauscht.
> Handelt sich beim Bike um ein Stereo 170 TM größe L


Danke für den Hinweis!









						VORSORGLICHER AUSTAUSCH DER LINKEN SITZSTREBE STEREO 170 2020
					





					www.cube.eu
				




Ich verstehe es so, dass generell alle 2020 Modelle betroffen sind, oder?


----------



## fexbru (5. August 2020)

hier ein Foto aus dem Katalog und der Link zum Katalog die 170er sind auf den Seiten 68-71
Betrifft laut deinem Link anscheinend alle drei Modelle


----------



## BL110 (14. August 2020)

Bei mir ist unten die Schraube für Luftdämpfer abgebrochen, weiß wer wo man diese nachbekommt??


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (18. August 2020)

Hallo Leute,

hat hier jemand zufällig auch schon eins der neuen 2021er 170er Stereos bestellt und schon irgendwelche Infos zu seinen Lieferzeiten? Mein Händler sprach zuletzt von KW34 und hatte gestern bei Cube angerufen und da wurde jetzt wohl KW35 draus. Er ruft da nächste Woche nochmal an und dann wird er mir wohl endgültig sagen können, wann ich mit meinem Bike rechnen kann.
Ich hasse warten und will endlich wieder biken


----------



## Remux (18. August 2020)

Das wäre ja ohnehin äußerst früh für die 2021er Modelle. Vergangenes Jahr musste man auf die Stereos teils ewig warten. Da ging vor Oktober/November nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (18. August 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Das wäre ja ohnehin äußerst früh für die 2021er Modelle. Vergangenes Jahr musste man auf die Stereos teils ewig warten. Da ging vor Oktober/November nichts



Ja, ich hatte von einigen Händlern schon die unterschiedlichsten Angaben gehört. Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass durch die ganze Corona-Geschichte die Produktion der 2021er Modelle vorgezogen wurde...vielleicht kommen die ja deshalb dieses Jahr etwas früher als sonst.
Bis November wär allerdings uncool :/


----------



## seb12 (18. August 2020)

Was sagt ihr zur Größe? Frage für meinen Bruder der 1,79 ist bei 82 schrittlänge. Large rahmen ? Der reach ist beim medium frame schon arg kurz. Weis nur nicht ob er mit dem langen sitzeohr dann klar kommt


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (18. August 2020)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass dein Bruder da genau zwischen M und L liegt. Möchte er es etwas agiler? Dann vermutlich M. Wenn er bisschen mehr Laufruhe und "Sicherheit" haben will, dann L.
So würde ich auf jeden Fall vorgehen.


----------



## seb12 (18. August 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass dein Bruder da genau zwischen M und L liegt. Möchte er es etwas agiler? Dann vermutlich M. Wenn er bisschen mehr Laufruhe und "Sicherheit" haben will, dann L.
> So würde ich auf jeden Fall vorgehen.



Ja wenn dann würde er das längere Bike bevorzugen. Es geht nur darum das er bei dem 470mm Sitzrohr noch bei ganz eingeschobener Sattelstütze noch auf seine Sitzhöhe kommt oder ob das sonst zu hoch wird.

Ansonsten mach ich mir von der Länge keine Gedanken. Er ist auch schon mein Megatower in Large mit 470mm Reach gefahren und fand es passt. Das 170 in Medium mit nur 446 Reach ist schon etwas kurz meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## beyerKC (20. August 2020)

Mal ne frage am Rande hat einer schon sein Rad zum Austausch der Sitzstrebe gebracht oder sind nicht alle 2020 Modelle betroffen! 
Für mich liest sich es so das alle Modelle betroffen sind, der Händler in meiner Nähe sagte dies könnte bis zu 3 Wochen dauern


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. August 2020)

beyerKC schrieb:


> Mal ne frage am Rande hat einer schon sein Rad zum Austausch der Sitzstrebe gebracht oder sind nicht alle 2020 Modelle betroffen!
> Für mich liest sich es so das alle Modelle betroffen sind, der Händler in meiner Nähe sagte dies könnte bis zu 3 Wochen dauern


Ist kein großes Ding, eigentlich nur zwei Schrauben und Bremse wechseln. Mache ich selber - dauert maximal 10-15 Minuten.
Bei mir hat die neue Strebe allerdings einen zu kurzen Bohrungsabstand für die Bremse? Ich soll jetzt aber eine weitere Strebe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beyerKC (24. August 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ist kein großes Ding, eigentlich nur zwei Schrauben und Bremse wechseln. Mache ich selber - dauert maximal 10-15 Minuten.
> Bei mir hat die neue Strebe allerdings einen zu kurzen Bohrungsabstand für die Bremse? Ich soll jetzt aber eine weitere Strebe bekommen.


Oh danke für deine Antwort!!
Nur wie erreiche ich den bitte einen bei Cube? LuckyBike wer der nächste Händler und die meinten das mein bike dort min. 2 Wochen stehen müsste um diese zu wechseln, da diese ausgebaut wird und dann eine Ersatz geordert wird.
Das selber zu machen ist ja wirklich kein Hexenwerk nur LuckyBike meinte das dass nur Partner Werkstätten machen.
Email an Cube über die Hompage ist seit Mittwoch draußen bis jetzt aber keine Antwort bekomen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (24. August 2020)

beyerKC schrieb:


> Oh danke für deine Antwort!!
> Nur wie erreiche ich den bitte einen bei Cube? LuckyBike wer der nächste Händler und die meinten das mein bike dort min. 2 Wochen stehen müsste um diese zu wechseln, da diese ausgebaut wird und dann eine Ersatz geordert wird.
> Das selber zu machen ist ja wirklich kein Hexenwerk nur LuckyBike meinte das dass nur Partner Werkstätten machen.
> Email an Cube über die Hompage ist seit Mittwoch draußen bis jetzt aber keine Antwort bekomen.


Habe das Bike über Bike Diskount gekauft und von denen habe ich auch die Strebe bekommen. Umtausch der neuen Strebe läuft auch über die.
Wo hast du denn das Bike gekauft?


----------



## Eisbäcker (25. August 2020)

Bei mir kam heute unangekündigt ein Paket vom Bikediscount mit einer neuen Sitzstrebe. Ich darf selber wechseln ?


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. August 2020)

Eisbäcker schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute unangekündigt ein Paket vom Bikediscount mit einer neuen Sitzstrebe. Ich darf selber wechseln ?


Gib mal Bescheid ob die Befestigungbohrungen der Bremsen bei dir passen.


----------



## beyerKC (26. August 2020)

Gekauft ist meins bei Fahrrad xxl und dort erreicht man nix ausser der Aussage sich bei cube zu melden probiere es dann nochmal eventuell ist dann einer in der Lage mit mir zu reden


----------



## fexbru (27. August 2020)

Nachdem ich anscheinend einer der Ersten war, die benachrichtigt wurden hatte sich bei mir zwischenzeitlich nix mehr getan.
Hab eben jetzt nochmal mit dem Cube-Store telefoniert, dort meinten sie sie haben mein Rad bzw. die Rahmennummer bei Cube checken lassen und mein Bike sei nicht betroffen.
Da hab ich den Anruf vor ein paar Wochen wohl falsch verstanden, damals meinten sie sie hätten eine neue Strebe bestellt und melden sich sobald die zum Austausch da ist.

Bei mir wird jetzt also, außer es treten Auffälligkeiten auf, nix an der Strebe gemacht.


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. August 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> Nachdem ich anscheinend einer der Ersten war, die benachrichtigt wurden hatte sich bei mir zwischenzeitlich nix mehr getan.
> Hab eben jetzt nochmal mit dem Cube-Store telefoniert, dort meinten sie sie haben mein Rad bzw. die Rahmennummer bei Cube checken lassen und mein Bike sei nicht betroffen.
> Da hab ich den Anruf vor ein paar Wochen wohl falsch verstanden, damals meinten sie sie hätten eine neue Strebe bestellt und melden sich sobald die zum Austausch da ist.
> 
> Bei mir wird jetzt also, außer es treten Auffälligkeiten auf, nix an der Strebe gemacht.


an der neuen Strebe sind die Bremsaufnahmen komplett anders verschweisst


----------



## Eisbäcker (27. August 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Gib mal Bescheid ob die Befestigungbohrungen der Bremsen bei dir passen.



Ja, passt...
Hier mal ein Bild der neuen Sitzstrebe.


----------



## fexbru (27. August 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> an der neuen Strebe sind die Bremsaufnahmen komplett anders verschweisst


komische Sache. 
Was mich jetzt auch verwundert ist, dass die das bei mir angeblich anhand der Rahmennummer festmachen können. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass nur eine/mehrere Produktionschargen der Strebe durch Produktionsfehler betroffen wären und es nicht an der grundsätzlichen Konstruktion der Strebe liegt. 
Wenn ich jetzt das Bild anschaue liegt für mich Nahe, dass es eben doch an der Konstruktion liegt. 

(Konstuktion beinhaltet für mich oben auch die Schweißnähte bzw. Position der Verschweißung)


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. August 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> komische Sache.
> Was mich jetzt auch verwundert ist, dass die das bei mir angeblich anhand der Rahmennummer festmachen können. Das würde ja bedeuten, dass nur eine/mehrere Produktionschargen der Strebe durch Produktionsfehler betroffen wären und es nicht an der grundsätzlichen Konstruktion der Strebe liegt.
> Wenn ich jetzt das Bild anschaue liegt für mich Nahe, dass es eben doch an der Konstruktion liegt.
> 
> (Konstuktion beinhaltet für mich oben auch die Schweißnähte bzw. Position der Verschweißung)



ich mach heute Abend mal ein Bild der alten und neuen Strebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (27. August 2020)

Vorderseite: Obere ist neu




Rückseite: Obere ist neu


----------



## beyerKC (28. August 2020)

Laut FAHRRAD XXL wird mir eine neue zugesendet nachdem ich Bilder vom Rad und Seriennummer schicken musste! 
Wollen sich bei mir melden sobald die Strebe von Cube da ist, nur wenn ich hier schon lese das die Bremsaufnahme nicht passt schüttel ich jetzt schon mit den Kopf. 
Auf den Bilder sieht man ja das die Strebe komplett anders ist von der Konstruktion. Da kann man ja mal vergleichen nicht das jemand schon eine neue Strebe dran hat!


----------



## fexbru (28. August 2020)

vielen Dank @stormrider1971 für die Bilder 
Ich hab defintiv noch die alte Strebe am Rad und mein Rad ist laut der Seriennummer auch betroffen.
Keine Ahnung was der Cube-Store da mit Cube abgesprochen hat.
Ich hake da bei denen einfach nochmal nach


----------



## Grizzly71 (28. August 2020)

Die neue Strebe sieht einiges robuster aus, das Rohr ist durchgängig.
Bei mir ist der Lochabstand der Bremsbefestigung (neue Strebe) ja mindestens 1mm zu klein. Warte da jetzt auch schon wieder seit einer Woche auf eine Antwort. Wenn alle Ersatzstreben das Problem haben wird das sicher noch länger dauern. Werde jetzt eben erst mal mit der alten weiter fahren.


----------



## grumpyflippy (2. September 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte von einigen Händlern schon die unterschiedlichsten Angaben gehört. Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass durch die ganze Corona-Geschichte die Produktion der 2021er Modelle vorgezogen wurde...vielleicht kommen die ja deshalb dieses Jahr etwas früher als sonst.
> Bis November wär allerdings uncool :/


Bist du mitlerweile schlauer? Hab meines (2021er Stereo 170) direkt am 7.8. beim örtlichen Händler bestellt, der hat mir jetzt was von KW12 2021 erzählt, wobei mir dann die Kinnlade runter gefallen ist.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. September 2020)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> Bist du mitlerweile schlauer? Hab meines (2021er Stereo 170) direkt am 7.8. beim örtlichen Händler bestellt, der hat mir jetzt was von KW12 2021 erzählt, wobei mir dann die Kinnlade runter gefallen ist.



Ne, leider hab ich bisher noch nichts neues gehört :/ Uff, KW12/21? :O Wie gehst du da jetzt weiter vor?


----------



## grumpyflippy (2. September 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ne, leider hab ich bisher noch nichts neues gehört :/ Uff, KW12/21? :O Wie gehst du da jetzt weiter vor?


Bin da noch unschlüssig... Aktuell hab ich noch ein funktionierendes Rad, dass ich zwar veräußern wollte, mir dann aber wohl noch ueber den Winter damit Zeit lasse. Was die Vorbestellung angeht habe ich noch keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll. Wird vermutlich auf warten herauslaufen, da mangels Alternativen nicht viel anderes übrig bleibt.


----------



## saarsense (4. September 2020)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> der hat mir jetzt was von KW12 2021 erzählt,


Exakt gleiche Information habe ich auch erhalten. Wobei es bei mir noch mit "wenn alles gut läuft"garniert war.

Aktuell habe ich dann doch wieder das Trance X auf dem Schirm, welches wohl 2. Septemberwoche eintrudeln soll.  Ich werde mich da mal drauf werfen und wenns passt, passt es dann halt und Cube wird es diesmal nicht.

Würde nämlich mit dem neuen Bike ganz gerne ende September n bissel in die Berge


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (5. September 2020)

Hab gestern auch nochmal mit meinem Händler telefoniert und er meinte, dass aktuell ein "untragbares" Lieferdatum angegeben ist, das so nie besprochen wurde...gehe also davon aus, dass auch irgendwie sowas wie KW12/21 im Raum steht. Er kümmert sich aber drum und meldet sich dann bei mir. Das Problem ist, dass ich das über Fahrradleasing gemacht habe und mir wurde für August sogar schon der entsprechende Anteil am Gehalt eingezogen, was ich etwas komisch finde...vor allem weiß ich gar nicht, ob ich überhaupt noch stornieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (6. September 2020)

Das is natürlich extrmer Mist. Normal ist halt ein Vertrag ein Vertrag und bindend und alles andere erstmal sowas wie Kulanz. Wie das aber beim Leasing genau ist weiss ich auch nicht wenn du da schon fleißig bezahlst und du die Leistung nicht beanspruchen kannst. Mal mit dem Händler besprechen was da möglich ist bzw mit dem Leasinggeber (JobRad, Businessbike etc.).


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (9. September 2020)

Also scheinbar gibt es da wohl ne Lösung, aber ich gebe dem Händler jetzt erstmal noch ein wenig Zeit. Ich habe aber gerade gesehen, dass es schon ein paar Seiten gibt, bei dem das Stereo 170TM lieferbar ist...so super schlecht kann die Lieferbarkeit dann ja doch nicht sein.


----------



## grumpyflippy (9. September 2020)

Na dann geb ich die Hoffnung nicht auf und hoffe halt auf das Beste. Ich erwarte aber mal nicht allzuviel um ehrlich zu sein. Drück auf jeden dann mal allen die Daumen, dass alles zügig geht.


----------



## grumpyflippy (14. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal ne Frage zum 170er Dämpfersetup: 
Wieviel mm Sag fahrt ihr so am Dämpfer? 
Im Fox-Tuningguide für den FloatX2 steht ja 19mm bei einer Dämpferhublänge von 65mm. Die hab ich jetzt auch einfach mal so für mich genutzt auch wenn es eigentlich nur 62,5 mm Dämpferhub bei einem Luftdämpfer sind. Beim Stereo 170er-Test auf twentynineinches.de wird ja darüber geschrieben das er 25psi mehr fährt. Und Das für ihn so super funktioniert hat. Hab das Rad erst 2 Tage so das ich aktuell noch quasi keine Erfahrungen habe was das Setup für das 170 angeht. 
Wie macht ihr das so? 25 psi sind ja je nach individuellem Ausgangswert komplett unterschiedlich zu bewerten und haben eigentlich keinen wirklichen Informationsgehalt außer "mehr Druck". 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (24. September 2020)

Ist hier jemand, der das neue Stereo 170 TM bestellt/gekauft hat und es eventuell auch schon hat? Ich bin aktuell erstaunt, dass ich von meinem Händler nach wie vor nichts neues höre, obwohl von Anfang an KW34 versprochen wurde, was ja absolut nicht eingehalten wurde. Im Internet seh ich das Modell auch immer mehr auf Lager...


----------



## seb12 (24. September 2020)

Kollege hat sich ein 170 Race bestellt und der Liefertermin verschiebt sich immer und immer weiter. Von KW35 auf KW40 auf KW42, jetzt mittlerweile KW48...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (24. September 2020)

Mir fehlt noch die Strebe vom Rückruf für meinen 2020er. Da warte ich jetzt auch schon seit 5 Wochen.


----------



## Daray (24. September 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt noch die Strebe vom Rückruf für meinen 2020er. Da warte ich jetzt auch schon seit 5 Wochen.


Echt? Das ging bei mir ganz fix (unter einer Woche).


----------



## Grizzly71 (25. September 2020)

Daray schrieb:


> Echt? Das ging bei mir ganz fix (unter einer Woche).


Mir wurde eine geschickt bei der der Lochabstand der Bremsbefestigung zu klein war und sich nicht montieren lies. Seither warte ich auf eine zweite passende. Letzte Info für Liefertermin war KW39.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (25. September 2020)

So, ich habe gerade den Anruf bekommen, dass mein Händler das Bike nun "dingfest" gemacht hat und es mit dem nächsten LKW ankommen sollte...in so 1 - 2 Wochen sollte ich es dann abholen können.
@seb12 sag deinem Kollegen mal, dass der Händler da einfach Tag für Tag nachharken soll. Bei mir war das auch mit dem Aufschieben das selbe Spiel und der Händler kann sich da wohl bei Cube durchtelefonieren, bis er an die Instanz kommt, die Aufträge vorziehen kann.


----------



## fexbru (30. September 2020)

nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage wird die Sitzstrebe an meinem Stereo 170TM doch noch getauscht. Laut Händler ist sie aber erst wieder ab KW45 lieferbar. Vielen Dank an @stormrider1971 für die Bilder, die haben den Unterschied bei den Gesprächen gemacht...


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Oktober 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> nach mehrmaliger Nachfrage wird die Sitzstrebe an meinem Stereo 170TM doch noch getauscht. Laut Händler ist sie aber erst wieder ab KW45 lieferbar. Vielen Dank an @stormrider1971 für die Bilder, die haben den Unterschied bei den Gesprächen gemacht...


Nachdem sich für die versprochene KW39 nichts getan hat habe ich jetzt nochmal bei meinem Händler nachgehakt. Liefertermin für die Strebe auf KW44 verschoben. Das würde sich dann mit deiner Info decken. Mal schauen ob das dann dieses Jahr noch was wird.
Jetzt schon 10 Wochen Wartezeit für ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist schon eine Frechheit.


----------



## fexbru (7. Oktober 2020)

Ja das stimmt natürlich. Finde es auch lächerlich, dass ich dem Shop hinterherlaufen musste, dass sich mit dem Tausch überhaupt mal was tut. Sowas sollte meiner Meinung nach vom Hersteller oder auch vom Verkäufer schnell vorangetrieben werden.


----------



## Remux (7. Oktober 2020)

Ist bei Cube aber offenbar normal. Als ich damals das 170 SL gekauft hatte, musste ICH dem Shop wegen Liefertermin nachlaufen und über Wochen jede Woche anrufen. 
Und das war ein sogenannter Cube Flagship Store. Cube selbst reagiert auf Anfragen in der Regel ja garnicht.

Irgendwo kommt halt der günstige Preis her.


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Oktober 2020)

Remux schrieb:


> Ist bei Cube aber offenbar normal. Als ich damals das 170 SL gekauft hatte, musste ICH dem Shop wegen Liefertermin nachlaufen und über Wochen jede Woche anrufen.
> Und das war ein sogenannter Cube Flagship Store. Cube selbst reagiert auf Anfragen in der Regel ja garnicht.
> 
> Irgendwo kommt halt der günstige Preis her.



Im August wurde mit großem Aufwand eine Austauschaktion in die Wege geleitet. Wahrscheinlich gab es vorher erhebliche Probleme mit der Strebe und wer weiß, vielleicht kam auch jemand zu schaden? Es muss sogar ein Nachweis erbracht werden, dass die alte Strebe vernichtet wird/wurde. Das ist also für mein Verständnis keine kleine Sache, die wollen sich absichern. Warum das jetzt im Nachhinein so lange dauert kann ich mir nicht erklären. Bis auf die erste Information und der unbrauchbaren Strebe habe ich weder vom Händler und Hersteller etwas gehört. Ich Frage beim Händler eben alle zwei Wochen selber nach, Cube reagiert gar nicht.

Ich persönlich verstehe unter Service etwas anderes. Ist zumindest für zukünftige Käufe im Hinterkopf gespeichert. Dabei bin ich mit dem 170er absolut zufrieden.


----------



## fexbru (7. Oktober 2020)

aus einer Facebook-Gruppe, in der ich bin. Ob das seine Strebe oder von jemand anderem war hat er nicht geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (7. Oktober 2020)

"this is mine"


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. Oktober 2020)

da gehe ich doch nachher gleich mal mit der Lupe schauen ob ich irgendwo einen Riss entdecken kann


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (8. Oktober 2020)

So,

mein Bike ist endlich da Habs gestern abgeholt, bisher aber noch keine Zeit gehabt, großartig damit zu fahren, aber das hol ich noch so schnell wie möglich nach!
Bisher macht das Bike einen sehr sehr guten Eindruck und auch die Bauteile wirken alle wirklich sehr hochwertig. Allerdings hat meine SDG Tellis ein leicht spürbares Spiel, wenn ich den Sattel versuche leicht zu verdrehen. Ist das normal so?
Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche damit nach Winterberg komme, um dem Bike mal die Sporen zu geben


----------



## Baba-Ji (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Ich muss feder für coil dämpfer für Stereo 170 kaufen. Calculator zeigt mir 400-415, also ... sollte ich besser 400, 425 oder 450 nehmen ... je nach heckverhalten?
Wie ist eigentlich das verhalten des hecks mit coil dämpfer in der richtigen montageposition? Es ist linearer oder mittlerer oder progressiver?


----------



## Baba-Ji (8. Oktober 2020)

... ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer neuen gabel für Stereo, welche vorlauf gibt es standardmäßig vom hersteller - 42,44 oder 51.
Hat jemand versucht, kurze und lange vorlauf gabel? Stereo ist ein verspieltes fahrrad, also entscheide ich mich, ob ich teoretisch eine verspieltere gabel (für ein verspieltes Fahrrad) oder eine stabilere gabel wähle, die ein leicht verspieltes fahrrad stabilisieren könnte (könnte damit "race-ready" sein?).


----------



## grumpyflippy (13. Oktober 2020)

Baba-Ji schrieb:


> ... ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer neuen gabel für Stereo, welche vorlauf gibt es standardmäßig vom hersteller - 42,44 oder 51.



Standard sind die kurzen (42er/44er) Offset-Gabeln.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (18. Oktober 2020)

So Leute,

nach nun einigen, intensiven Tagen mit dem Rad, möchte ich mal ein kurzes Zwischenfazit ziehen:
Bei dem Bike handelt es sich um das Cube Stereo 170 TM als 2021er-Modell in Größe L. Wenn ich einen Begriff benutzen müsste, wäre es bei dem Bike tatsächlich "Reserven", weil davon hat es echt maßig. Verpatze Landungen, dicke Sprünge, Wurzelfelder, Bremswellen...alles wird einfach weggeschluckt und immer bleibt noch eine gewisse Menge Reserve übrig. Das Rad fühlt sich wirklich an wie ein kleiner Downhiller, ist dabei aber immer noch wendig und macht auch Bergauf keine all zu schlechte Figur, ist aber natürlich nicht die Paradedisziplin.
Kurz und knapp, das Rad macht einfach Laune! Perfekt ist es aber natürlich nicht und tatsächlich muss ich jetzt schon sagen, dass ich bei einigen Dingen leichte Bauchschmerzen habe. 
Problem 1 ist ein Knacken in der Federgabel. Hab heute auf dem Trail zwei andere Leute mit der selben Gabel getroffen (Rock Shox Zeb Ultimate), die mich auch ziemlich zügig mit einem "Hey, sag mal knackt deine Gabel auch schon) begrüßt haben. Scheinbar gibt es da ein ziemliches Problem mit den Führungshülsen. Aber da kann Cube ja nicht viel für.
Problem 2 ist ein Knarzen im Lenkerbereich und das liegt wohl an diesen Lagerschalen, mit denen man den Lenkwinkel beeinflussen kann. Die sind nämlich aus Plastik, was ich persönlich einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich hab nicht unbedingt viel Lust, nach quasi jedem Tag die Gabel auszubauen und erstmal alles im Steuersatz dick einzufetten.
Problem 3 habe ich heute zufällig entdeckt undzwar hat irgendwas in meinem Hinterbau scheinbar jetzt schon Spiel. Konnte es noch nicht genau eingrenzen, aber das geht bei so einer minimalen Laufleistung einfach echt nicht und dass sich irgendwas gelöst hat, kann ich ausschließen.

Dennoch alles in allem (wegen den Problemen schau ich die Tage nochmal) ein echt klasse Rad!


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Oktober 2020)

Du hast ja das Bike jetzt erst mal eingefahren. Danach kannst/musst du schon mal alle Schrauben zumindest kontrollieren. Ich finde das erst mal nicht besorgniserregend. Bei mir hat sich anfangs z.B. immer die komplette Kurbel gelöst. Ich habe dann mit Schraubensicherung nachgeholfen und seither kein Problem mehr damit. 

Das Knacken der Federgabel hört sich eher nicht so toll an. Kann das vielleicht auch mit den gelösten Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes zu tun haben?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (19. Oktober 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Du hast ja das Bike jetzt erst mal eingefahren. Danach kannst/musst du schon mal alle Schrauben zumindest kontrollieren. Ich finde das erst mal nicht besorgniserregend. Bei mir hat sich anfangs z.B. immer die komplette Kurbel gelöst. Ich habe dann mit Schraubensicherung nachgeholfen und seither kein Problem mehr damit.
> 
> Das Knacken der Federgabel hört sich eher nicht so toll an. Kann das vielleicht auch mit den gelösten Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes zu tun haben?



Danke dir erstmal! Das mit dem Nachziehen ist mir klar und ich habe das tatsächlich auch nach jeder Fahrt gemacht und alle Schrauben sind/waren fest. Hab das gestern, wie gesagt, zufällig entdeckt und bin dann auch jede Schraube durchgegangen und alles war fest. Muss mir das einfach mal die Tage anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (19. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Problem 2 ist ein Knarzen im Lenkerbereich und das liegt wohl an diesen Lagerschalen, mit denen man den Lenkwinkel beeinflussen kann. Die sind nämlich aus Plastik, was ich persönlich einfach nicht verstehen kann. Ich hab nicht unbedingt viel Lust, nach quasi jedem Tag die Gabel auszubauen und erstmal alles im Steuersatz dick einzufetten.


Das hatte ioch auch. Mein Steuersatz war quasi trocken eingebaut. Nach dem ich Den und die Fiberinserts mal mit ner ordentlichen und angemessenen Menge an Montagepaste zurück gebettet habe ist da bisher Ruhe bei mir.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (19. Oktober 2020)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> Das hatte ioch auch. Mein Steuersatz war quasie trocken eingebaut. Nach dem ich den und die Fiberinserts mal mit ner ordentlichen und angemessenen Menge an Montagepaste zurück gebettet habe ist da bisher Ruhe bei mir.



Das hatte ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt auch gemacht, weil bei mir ebenfalls alles trocken war. Hatte das mit Bike Grease 2000 eingefettet, eventuell hat sich davon aber schon etwas ausgewaschen...besser hier mit Montagepaste arbeiten?


----------



## grumpyflippy (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube das ist egal ob Montagepaste oder Grease 2000 ... evtl. gibt es da einfach Probleme mit der Maßhaltigkeit, ist ja nicht gerade selten der Fall bzw. höre ich da in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder was drüber von mehreren Herstellern. Ich würde mal nachsehen was da evtl. Spiel hat aber keins haben soll. Und dann entweder reklamieren (weil JobRad) oder angepasst unterfüttern bis es passt.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe jetzt beim Händler nachgefragt und wegen der Gabel soll ich das Bike einfach mal vorbeibringen...werde ich die Tage wohl dann machen.
Wegen dem Spiel hab ich das Bike jetzt nochmal an den Montageständer gehängt und beim Ausbau des Hinterrads dann gemerkt, dass das Spiel definitiv vom Hinterrad kommt. Verbaut ist ein Newman Laufradsatz mit den neuen Fade-Naben und wenn ich die Steckachse in die ausgebaute Nabe stecke und etwas an ihr rüttel, ist definitiv Spiel zu spüren...glaube aber nicht, dass das von den Lagern der Nabe kommt. Genau dieses Spiel ist aber auch im eingebauten Zustand mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu spüren. Ist das normal? Oder sollte absolut kein Spiel vorhanden sein?


----------



## grumpyflippy (21. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich sollte da kein spürbares Spiel sein. Ich checke das mal heute Abend bei mir und gebe dir dann bescheid. Beim fahren hab ich bisher nix gemerkt.


----------



## Grizzly71 (21. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt beim Händler nachgefragt und wegen der Gabel soll ich das Bike einfach mal vorbeibringen...werde ich die Tage wohl dann machen.
> Wegen dem Spiel hab ich das Bike jetzt nochmal an den Montageständer gehängt und beim Ausbau des Hinterrads dann gemerkt, dass das Spiel definitiv vom Hinterrad kommt. Verbaut ist ein Newman Laufradsatz mit den neuen Fade-Naben und wenn ich die Steckachse in die ausgebaute Nabe stecke und etwas an ihr rüttel, ist definitiv Spiel zu spüren...glaube aber nicht, dass das von den Lagern der Nabe kommt. Genau dieses Spiel ist aber auch im eingebauten Zustand mit dem richtigen Drehmoment zu spüren. Ist das normal? Oder sollte absolut kein Spiel vorhanden sein?


Du schreibst das Spiel wäre bei ausgebauter Nabe. Wie ist es denn bei eingebautem HR? Eigentlich sollte da kein Spiel vorhanden sein. 
Notfalls kann da dann vielleicht dein Händler helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte am Sonntag auf dem Trail im eingebauten Zustand Spiel erfühlen können und hatte dann auch alle Drehmomente nachgecheckt und die haben alle gepasst. Jetzt, nachdem ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut habe, scheint das Spiel erstmal weg zu sein...werde das mal beobachten.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (23. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne kurze Frage, falls das mit dem Knarzen der Steuerlager-Einsätze nicht wirklich besser wird: hat jemand von euch schonmal ein "normalen" Steuersatz im Stereo 170 benutzt? Kann man da überhaupt einen ganz normalen Steuersatz einpressen?


----------



## Grizzly71 (23. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage, falls das mit dem Knarzen der Steuerlager-Einsätze nicht wirklich besser wird: hat jemand von euch schonmal ein "normalen" Steuersatz im Stereo 170 benutzt? Kann man da überhaupt einen ganz normalen Steuersatz einpressen?


Klar.....da kannst du jeden passenden Standard-Steuersatz einbauen.


----------



## Baba-Ji (23. Oktober 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Klar.....da kannst du jeden passenden Standard-Steuersatz einbauen.


Sie können die lager im steuersatz  wechseln, aber für das komplette steuersatz können Sie nur das original verwenden... oder ich habe kein kompatibles gefunden. Stereo 170 hat einen steuerrohrlöcher durchmesser von 44,9 und 55,9 mm :/


----------



## Grizzly71 (23. Oktober 2020)

Baba-Ji schrieb:


> Stereo 170 hat einen steuerrohrlöcher durchmesser von 44,9 und 55,9 mm :/


bist du sicher ?
Hast Du das selber gemessen?


----------



## Baba-Ji (23. Oktober 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> bist du sicher ?
> Hast Du das selber gemessen?


Ja, habe ich
... wie auch hier geschrieben in technishe daten - https://acros-components.com/en/pro...headset-0-40-41/52?number=300.52.1008AM&c=219


----------



## Grizzly71 (23. Oktober 2020)

Es müsste aber doch passende Steuersätze auch von anderen Herstellern geben.
Oben 45mm
Unten 56mm

Ich finde aber auch nichts....die oberen 45mm sind der Knackpunkt.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich richtig sehe, haben alle Steuersätze, die ich mir aktuell angeschaut habe, einen oberen Innendurchmesser von 44mm...


----------



## Grizzly71 (23. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig sehe, haben alle Steuersätze, die ich mir aktuell angeschaut habe, einen oberen Innendurchmesser von 44mm...


ja.....ich finde auch nichts mit 45mm. Außer bei Acros.......das ist doch Kacke


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (23. Oktober 2020)

Immer diese Sonderregelungen...wäre ja kein Problem, wenns einfach funktionieren würde, aber das Knarzen geht mir schon jetzt auf den Zeiger.
Das Rad kostet fast 4000 Flocken und hört sich nach zwei Wochen an, wie ein 20 Jahre altes Stadtrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (23. Oktober 2020)

Wenn das wirklich darauf hinausläuft das nur der Original-Steuersatz von Acros passt fände ich das schon eine echte Frechheit. Ich möchte gerne die Freiheit haben auch Teile von anderen Herstellern verbauen zu können. Die Achsen scheinen ja zumindest Standard zu sein. Was ist denn am 170er für ein Innenlager verbaut?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das finde ich auch extrem nervig. Dann muss ich wohl tatsächlich zu nem Radbauer hier gehen und mir etwas überlegen...
Meinst du das Tretlager? Ist auf jeden Fall ein Pressfit (was ich auch schon etwas ungeil finde) aber welche Größe es hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich hatte am Freitag bezüglich des Steuersatzes eine Mail an Cube geschrieben, in der ich gefragt habe, ob es nicht möglich ist, den verbauten Steuersatz gegen einen "normalen" zu tauschen, da der verbaute Konstruktionsbedingt schnell zum Knarzen tendiert.
Gerade hab ich die Antwort bekommen, dass mir da keine genaueren Informationen gegeben werden können und das nur ab Werk verbaute Teile getestet und freigegeben sind und dass ich mich bitte an den Händler wenden soll.
Na das nenne ich mal guten Kundensupport


----------



## Remux (26. Oktober 2020)

tja, bei Cube zahlt man leider weder für Langzeitqualität, noch Service. Irgendwo müssen die Preise ja herkommen. 
Ich hatte damals auch eine Frage gestellt und nicht mal eine Antwort bekommen. Der "offizielle" Cube Store war auch ein Totalausfall.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (26. Oktober 2020)

Ja moin, 
ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie das bei andren Händlermarken abläuft, aber ihr schließt nunmal keinen Vertrag mit Cube, sondern mit eurem Verkäufer. Wenn das Auto von euch n Problem macht fahrt ihr auch zu eurem Händler und schreibt nicht dem Produzenten ne Mail. Kann natürlich verstehen, dass sowas frustet, aber mei, es ist n Händlerbike, man ist da nicht nur bei Cube auf einen guten Händler angewiesen


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Nein, da verstehst du mich jetzt eventuell falsch. Ich hatte jetzt nicht die Hoffnung, dass die sagen "mit dem Knarzen kann ja nicht sein, schick uns mal das Bike zu und wir schauen uns das genau an und finden ne Lösung". Aber Cube ist der Hersteller und "Bauer" dieses Bikes...wenn jemand weiß, was da für ein Steuersatz rein kann, dann ja wohl die. Und einfach nur eine Info zu bekommen, was da eventuell rein kann oder was nicht, ist ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt.
Wenn ich mich mit dem Problem an den Händler wende, wird sich dieser zu 99% eh mit Cube in Verbindung setzen...da können die potentielle Infos auch direkt an mich geben, schließlich ist das mein Bike.


----------



## Baba-Ji (26. Oktober 2020)

Welche kettenblatt größe fährst du?
Ich habe 34z. versucht. und es gibt keinen raum zwischen kettenblatt und kettenstrebe. Soll ich also gegen breitere kettenlinien kurbeln tauschen oder versuchen, eine unterlegscheibe unter den kurbeln zu verwenden, um sie breiter zu machen?


----------



## Remux (26. Oktober 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Ja moin,
> ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie das bei andren Händlermarken abläuft, aber ihr schließt nunmal keinen Vertrag mit Cube, sondern mit eurem Verkäufer. Wenn das Auto von euch n Problem macht fahrt ihr auch zu eurem Händler und schreibt nicht dem Produzenten ne Mail. Kann natürlich verstehen, dass sowas frustet, aber mei, es ist n Händlerbike, man ist da nicht nur bei Cube auf einen guten Händler angewiesen


 bei Santa Cruz kannst du bspw. direkt mit dem Hersteller kommunizieren und erhältst auch fachkundige Infos. Allein auf deren Homepage stehen zig Angaben zu Einbaumaßen und möglichen Komponenten. 
Klar, kostet n gutes Stück mehr, jedoch bist du dann nicht allein der Gnade des Händlers abhängig. 

Ich kann den Ärger von Boogeyman komplett verstehen. Er frägt ja nur nach einem Einbaumaß.


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Oktober 2020)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Ja moin,
> ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht, wie das bei andren Händlermarken abläuft, aber ihr schließt nunmal keinen Vertrag mit Cube, sondern mit eurem Verkäufer. Wenn das Auto von euch n Problem macht fahrt ihr auch zu eurem Händler und schreibt nicht dem Produzenten ne Mail. Kann natürlich verstehen, dass sowas frustet, aber mei, es ist n Händlerbike, man ist da nicht nur bei Cube auf einen guten Händler angewiesen


Die Info bezüglich eines Einbaumaßes sollte man schon auch vom Hersteller bekommen. Der besagte ACROS Winkelsteuersatz wird auf der CUBE-Seite samt Bezeichnung angepriesen, leider ohne Maße. Die bisherigen Infos wurden über die ACROS-Seite gefunden. Es scheint (ich hab nichts anderes gefunden) als ob nur dieser eine Steuersatz in das CUBE170 passt (oberer Durchmesser 45mm). Wenn das so wäre erwarte ich diese Info vom Hersteller des Bikes, besser noch er schreibt das in die Beschreibung auf seiner Webseite.

Es scheint als ob die mal schnell einen neuen Standard "erfunden" haben.  Was ist denn wenn ACROS die Dinger in zwei Jahren ausverkauft hat? Soll ich mir jetzt auf Verdacht einen in die Schublade legen?

Eine offene Kommunikation seitens CUBE wäre hier wünschenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Baba-Ji schrieb:


> Welche kettenblatt größe fährst du?
> Ich habe 34z. versucht. und es gibt keinen raum zwischen kettenblatt und kettenstrebe. Soll ich also gegen breitere kettenlinien kurbeln tauschen oder versuchen, eine unterlegscheibe unter den kurbeln zu verwenden, um sie breiter zu machen?



Also ich fahre das standardmäßige 30T-Kettenblatt und ja, zur Kettenstrebe hin ist nicht viel Platz. Hab um meine noch Polsterband als Schutz gewickelt und ein klein wenig ist da schon vom Kettenblatt weggehobelt worden. Keine Ahnung, ob du da einfach mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten kannst...theoretisch sollte das gehen, allerdings verringerst du damit auch die Fläche, auf der die Kurbel aufliegt. Kannst es ja einfach mal probieren.

@die anderen hier
Wie gesagt, ich dachte, dass Cube da eventuell mehr weiß und hatte auf konstruktive Informationen und nicht auf so ein plumbes "können da keine weiteren Infos geben, geh zum Händler und frag da" gehofft. Naja, ist halt jetzt so.
Hab eben mal mit dem Radbauer zwecks der Herstellung von Lagerschalen aus Metall gesprochen, leider kann er mir da aber wohl auch nicht weiterhelfen :/
Sieht fast so aus, als komme ich nicht drum herum, den Steuersatz einfach ständig zu demontieren und zu fetten. Oder hat von euch noch jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich frage jetzt mal noch bei ACROS. Vielleicht ist das ja nur ein Tippfehler


----------



## Goldsprint (26. Oktober 2020)

Radon verbaut den (oä) Acros-Steuersatz am neuen Swoop. Vielleicht da mal anfragen, was man machen kann.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Radon verbaut den (oä) Acros-Steuersatz am neuen Swoop. Vielleicht da mal anfragen, was man machen kann.



Wo hast du diese Info her? Hab gerade auf deren Homepage geschaut und bei den Swoops steht "Acros Angleset, ZS44/ZS56" und das sind ja die üblichen Größen...beim Cube ist es ja ZS45/56.


----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Wo hast du diese Info her? Hab gerade auf deren Homepage geschaut und bei den Swoops steht "Acros Angleset, ZS44/ZS56" und das sind ja die üblichen Größen...beim Cube ist es ja ZS45/56.


Ich habe den Verdacht das ist ein Tippfehler. 45 hat ja keiner. Habe da explizit mal bei Acros angefragt.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Kann das jemand von euch nicht eventuell mal nachmessen? Mein Bike steht aktuell ja leider beim Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (26. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Kann das jemand von euch nicht eventuell mal nachmessen? Mein Bike steht aktuell ja leider beim Händler


Stimmt, die Schale müsste ja wegen der Drehbarkeit praktisch rausfallen.
Ich hätte leider erst kommendes WE Zeit.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Schale müsste ja wegen der Drehbarkeit praktisch rausfallen.
> Ich hätte leider erst kommendes WE Zeit.



Ja, die Schale wird tatsächlich einfach nur reingelegt. Hoffe da aktuell auch einfach auf einen Tippfehler. Wenn es so ist, baue ich da einfach einen normalen Steuersatz ein und dann hat sich das Thema.
Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat Acros nur diesen einen Winkel-Steuersatz im Angebot und bei Radon steht ja 44mm im Text.


----------



## seb12 (26. Oktober 2020)

Guckt mal hier. Kollege hat ein race in Large bestellt und das ist heute gekommen (siehe Bilder). Das ist doch klar ein M Rahmen oder ? Das Bike ist komischerweise auch als Large 20" bedruckt/einlackiert. Ihm ist es erst gar nicht aufgefallen (kennt sich damit auch noch nicht so gut aus). Was ist da passiert ? Gekauft bei Bike-discount


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Wie kommst du drauf, dass das ein M-Rahmen ist?


----------



## Remux (26. Oktober 2020)

Miss doch einfach nach. Daten stehen ja auf der Homepage


----------



## seb12 (26. Oktober 2020)

Haben nachgemessen
Sitzrohr ist 420mm
Oberrohrlänge ca. 580mm

die Daten passen 1zu1 zum 18"/M Rahmen. Ist ihm dann auch aufgefallen als die Folie
die für einen L Rahmen gedacht war, am Sitzrohr mal so überhaupt nicht passt von der Länge


----------



## Remux (26. Oktober 2020)

Dann hilft ein Anruf bei Bike Discount um das zu klären. Wäre ja schon eigenartig.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (26. Oktober 2020)

Dafuq?  
Okay, dann muss ich mein Bike mal messen, wenns wieder da ist. Das ist ja verrückt


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. Oktober 2020)

seb12 schrieb:


> Haben nachgemessen
> Sitzrohr ist 420mm
> Oberrohrlänge ca. 580mm
> die Daten passen 1zu1 zum 18"/M Rahmen. Ist ihm dann auch aufgefallen als die Folie
> die für einen L Rahmen gedacht war, am Sitzrohr mal so überhaupt nicht passt von der Länge


Sachen gibts........das darf eigentlich nicht passieren.
Rahmenfarbe finde ich schick, mit der Farbe der Griffe könnte ich mich allerdings nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. Oktober 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht das ist ein Tippfehler. 45 hat ja keiner. Habe da explizit mal bei Acros angefragt.







Sollte dann bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal jemand nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (27. Oktober 2020)

Na super, also vermutlich doch ein Sondermaß.
Ist doch einfach nur scheiße...sorry für die Wortwahl.


----------



## Grizzly71 (27. Oktober 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Na super, also vermutlich doch ein Sondermaß.
> Ist doch einfach nur scheiße...sorry für die Wortwahl.


brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen.....ich finde das auch scheiße.
Problem ist ja wirklich das die Dinger vermutlich irgendwann ausverkauft sind und man dann keinen Ersatz bekommt. Kann man nur hoffen das die Dinger halten oder andere Hersteller nachziehen.
Ich messe kommendes WE trotzdem mal nach.


----------



## -dws- (29. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe diesen Thread hier mitgelesen und habe eine Frage zu dem Sitzrohr des Cube Stereo 170 TM Modell 2021. Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie User seb12 dass mein L Rahmen ein Sitzrohr mit 420er Länge anstatt 470 hat. Alle anderen Werte passen zum L Rahmen. Z.B. Radstand, Steuerrohrlänge, etc. Kann mir evtl jemand sagen ob Cube hier etwas geändert hat oder ob es sich hier um einen Fertigungsfehler handelt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. Oktober 2020)

Das ist ja wirklich super eigenartig. Also laut Website sollte das Sitzrohr definitiv 470mm lang sein. Schau mal ob es eine Telefonnummer bei Cube gibt oder wende dich an deinen Händler, der sollte Cube relativ zeitnah erreichen.


----------



## Goldsprint (29. Oktober 2020)

Minute 3:19

Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass die Geometrie-Änderungen eigentlich doch nicht kommen sollten.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ah okay, dann scheint es wohl so, als hätten die es doch geändert. Glaube aber auch, dass man das beim Fahren gemerkt hätte, wenn es so nicht geplant gewesen wäre 
Aber dann ist es auf der Website falsch angegeben.


----------



## -dws- (29. Oktober 2020)

Sehr interessant.
Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Das bestätigt auch meine bisherigen Recherchen. Wenn man sich Bilder bei z.B. EbayKleinanzeigen vom Stereo 170 TM 2021  anschaut kann man gut erkennen dass das Sitzrohr in Grösse L bei den 2021er Modellen kürzer ist. 
Ich hab mich mal an den Cube Tech Support so wie an meinen Händler gewendet und halte euch mit den News auf dem laufenden. Weiterhin ist mir auch aufgefallen das der Kettenstrebenschutz bei dem 2021er Modell Richtung Tretlager verlängert wurde.
Es bleibt spannend ;-)


----------



## seb12 (30. Oktober 2020)

Das die Sitzrohre scheinbar an anderen 2021 L Rahmen kürzer sind, ist uns auch aufgefallen bei zbs ebay Kleinanzeigen. Sein Steuerrohr ist auch gemessen eher passend zum L Rahmen. Oberrohrlänge wie gesagt aber eher ein M mit 580mm. Verwirrend...


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (30. Oktober 2020)

So, ich hab mein Radl jetzt auch wieder, kann aber noch nicht wirklich sagen, ob die Gabel gefixt wurde...hoffe es allerdings  Aufgrund des Wetters und auch des Lockdown, wird das Rad jetzt aber Winterfest gemacht und kriegt, obwohl neu, einen vollumfassenden Service von mir...vor allem aber weil ich Bock auf Schrauben habe
Ich hab mal alle Leitungen rausgenommen und Basteldraht eingefädelt, sodass ich später alle Leitungen recht easy durch den Rahmen verlegen kann. Dabei ist mir vorne im Steuerrohr etwas aufgefallen...kann mir jemand sagen, dass das bitte unbedenklich ist? Das Bild zeigt von innen das Steuerrohr, durch die seitliche Leitungsführung fotografiert. 


Übrigens ist die obere Lagerschale tatsächlich 45mm im Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seb12 (1. November 2020)

das hab ich noch im Bilder Thread gefunden.
Lt. user ein Large Rahmen, dieser hat zbs ein längeres Sitzrohr. Bin maximal verwirrt.
Auch hat das Bike noch die "alte" GX Eagle Kurbel, das vom Kollegen hat die neue GX-Eagle 






Dagegen das angebliche Large von meinem Kollegen:


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. November 2020)

Puh, das ist wirklich sehr komisch. Also entweder gab es während der Produktion der neuen 2021er-Modelle eine Änderung (was bedeuten würde, dass scheinbar ein paar Leute noch mit der "alten" Geometrie rumfahren) oder da ist irgendwas sehr komisch gelaufen, weil das Sitzrohr der beiden gleichen Modelle und gleiche Größe ja offensichtlich anders ist.


----------



## -dws- (1. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gestern eine Antwort meines Händlers erhalten. Dieser hatte auf meinen Wunsch bei Cube wegen der kürzeren Sitzrohre nachgefragt.
Folgende Antwort hat mein Händler sinngemäß erhalten und an mich weitergeleitet:

_"Die ersten Rahmen, die für die 170er Ausführung von 2021 waren, haben noch ein 47cm Sitzrohr, die neuen 170er Modelle haben nur noch ein 42cm Sitzrohr.
Das ist von CUBE so gewollt und vielfach von Fahrern gewünscht worden.
Auf der Webseite wird noch die Geometrie des älteren Rahmens beschrieben, da die ersten Lieferungen noch die älteren Maße hatten."_

Ich hoffe das hilft erst einmal allen weiter die die gleich Frage hatten wie ich. Parallel habe ich auch noch eine Anfrage bei dem Cube-Tech Support offen. Evtl ist man ja dort so zuvorkommend mir die neuen Geometriemaße zukommen zu lassen. Ich halte  euch auf dem Laufenden.
Noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. November 2020)

Ich würde gerne noch mal auf das Zeug bei mir im Steuerrohr zurückkommen...kann mir jemand sagen, was das ist?

@-dws- 
Okay, dann ist es echt so, wie ich mir das schon gedacht habe. Ist denn wirklich nur das längere Sitzrohr der einzige Unterschied oder ändert sich dadurch die Geo noch anderweitig?


----------



## -dws- (3. November 2020)

@Boogeyman1301 
Das Zeug bei Dir im Rahmen sieht aus wie kleine Überreste vom Schweissvorgang des Rahmens. Solche kleinen Kügelchen entstehen beim Schweissen schonmal und da die Rohre von innen nicht geglättet werden, bleiben solche unschönen Reste schonmal über. Sollte also unbedenklich sein.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. November 2020)

@-dws-

danke dir für die Info. Hab mir fast schon gedacht, dass es sich dabei um irgendwelche Überreste des Schweißvorgangs handelt...Rost hätte es ja auch eigentlich überhaupt nicht sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (4. November 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die obere Lagerschale tatsächlich 45mm im Durchmesser.


Da stellt sich jetzt die Frage ob andere Hersteller das Maß auch aufnehmen. 
Falls jemand was sieht gerne hier posten.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. November 2020)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass andere Hersteller da mitziehen. So doof das klingen mag, aber ich würde für einen einzigen Rahmen nicht eine extra Größe für meinen Steuersatz anbieten.
Und genau für sowas gibt es ja standardisierte Größen! Cube hatte hier so wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund, eine spezielle Größe zu nutzen.


----------



## Grizzly71 (4. November 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass andere Hersteller da mitziehen. So doof das klingen mag, aber ich würde für einen einzigen Rahmen nicht eine extra Größe für meinen Steuersatz anbieten.
> Und genau für sowas gibt es ja standardisierte Größen! Cube hatte hier so wirklich überhaupt keinen Grund, eine spezielle Größe zu nutzen.


Das scheint ja ein Ding zwischen Cube und Acros zu sein?


Ein weiterer neuralgischer Punkt wäre ja auch noch das Innenlager. Weiß jemand was da genau verbaut ist?
Ist ja entweder Sram oder Race Face.....da sollte dann zumindest ein normaler Standard verbaut sein.


----------



## fexbru (4. November 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer neuralgischer Punkt wäre ja auch noch das Innenlager. Weiß jemand was da genau verbaut ist?
> Ist ja entweder Sram oder Race Face.....da sollte dann zumindest ein normaler Standard verbaut sein.


oder Shimano, zumindest ist beim 170er TM von 2020 die XT-Kurbel drin


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (4. November 2020)

Ich hab das TM 2021er-Modell gerade komplett auseinander vor mir. Ist halt ein Pressfit-Lager aber da stehen keinerlei Daten drauf, daher kann ich dir nicht sagen, von wem das ist.
Ich würde aktuell aber von einem Race-Face-Lager ausgehen.

Hab mir jetzt mal die äußeren Dichtringe angeschaut und bei meinem Modell ist ziemlich sicher dieses Innenlager verbaut:








						BB92 CINCH 30mm
					

Bottom brackets are something you never think about until you do. With superior sealing and cable routing clearance our 30mm Cinch BB92 will give you true peace of mind, this bottom bracket stands for precision and and durability.




					www.raceface.com


----------



## seb12 (6. November 2020)

-dws- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe gestern eine Antwort meines Händlers erhalten. Dieser hatte auf meinen Wunsch bei Cube wegen der kürzeren Sitzrohre nachgefragt.
> Folgende Antwort hat mein Händler sinngemäß erhalten und an mich weitergeleitet:
> 
> ...



Diese Antwort kann nicht stimmen. Mein Kollege musste jetzt Bilder mit Zollstock etc an Bike-Discount schicken, in welchem man sieht wie lang Sitzrohr etc ist. Darauf hat sich dann Cube gemeldet und er bekommt jetzt einen neuen Rahmen von Cube (+Kostenerstattung für den Umbau beim örtlichen Cube Händler), diesmal in wirklich Large  . Da scheint also wirklich bei Cube was falsch gelaufen zu sein und keine Geo Änderung oder sowas. Da wurd scheinbar schlicht was verpatzt bei Cube und das nicht nur bei einem Bike wie es aussieht.


----------



## -dws- (6. November 2020)

@seb12 
Hallo, ich habe auch Bilder mit Zollstock am Sitzrohr an meinen Händler gesendet und bekam daraufhin die oben stehende Antwort. Ich werde nochmal nachhaken und melde mich bei Neuigkeiten.  Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## -dws- (6. November 2020)

@seb12 
Hi, das hier ist auch sehr Interessant.
Ich hab ein Bild eines Stereo 170 Modelljahr 2021 in XL gesehen, welches ein Sitzrohr eines L Rahmens hat.








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Lichtenau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (6. November 2020)

seb12 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort kann nicht stimmen. Mein Kollege musste jetzt Bilder mit Zollstock etc an Bike-Discount schicken, in welchem man sieht wie lang Sitzrohr etc ist. Darauf hat sich dann Cube gemeldet und er bekommt jetzt einen neuen Rahmen von Cube (+Kostenerstattung für den Umbau beim örtlichen Cube Händler), diesmal in wirklich Large  . Da scheint also wirklich bei Cube was falsch gelaufen zu sein und keine Geo Änderung oder sowas. Da wurd scheinbar schlicht was verpatzt bei Cube und das nicht nur bei einem Bike wie es aussieht.



Also wenn das stimmt, dann frage ich an, ob das Rad zurück gehen kann...das kann ja nicht sein. Klar, erstmal abwarten, aber sollte es wirklich so sein, bin ich von Cube mehr als nur maßlos enttäuscht. Bisher hab ich mit dem Fahrrad nur Ärger und so viele Probleme zu Anfang vermiesen mir das ganze Fahrrad.


----------



## -dws- (6. November 2020)

Hallo @Boogeyman1301 ,
ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen. Ich habe noch kein Bild eines L Rahmens gefunden welches das 470er Sitzrohr hat und die Ausstattung eines 2021 Modelljahres ( Kurbel, verlängerter Kettenstrebenschutz, etc). Weiterhin müssten dann auch die XL Rahmen versehentlich mit den L Sitzrohren gefertigt worden sein. (Siehe zwei Posts vorher) Und das alles in hundertfacher Ausführung ohne dass dem Qualitätsmanagement das bei Cube aufgefallen sein sollte? Das wäre alles ein ziemlich grosser Zufall. 
Aber wer weiss...  Es bleibt interessant und sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt werde ich diese hier posten.

@seb12  Es wäre super wenn Du uns auf dem Laufenden halten könntest ob dein Bekannter wirklich noch einen L Rahmen mit 470er Sitzrohr von Cube zugesendet bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (6. November 2020)

Ich will schwer hoffen, dass das kein Fehler ist und das einfach nach einer kurzen Zeit entschieden wurde, ein kürzeres Sitzrohr zu verbauen, ich hab nämlich gestern den kompletten Rahmen mit Schutzfolie abgeklebt!!


----------



## seb12 (7. November 2020)

-dws- schrieb:


> Hallo @Boogeyman1301 ,
> ich kann es mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen. Ich habe noch kein Bild eines L Rahmens gefunden welches das 470er Sitzrohr hat und die Ausstattung eines 2021 Modelljahres ( Kurbel, verlängerter Kettenstrebenschutz, etc). Weiterhin müssten dann auch die XL Rahmen versehentlich mit den L Sitzrohren gefertigt worden sein. (Siehe zwei Posts vorher) Und das alles in hundertfacher Ausführung ohne dass dem Qualitätsmanagement das bei Cube aufgefallen sein sollte? Das wäre alles ein ziemlich grosser Zufall.
> Aber wer weiss...  Es bleibt interessant und sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt werde ich diese hier posten.
> 
> @seb12  Es wäre super wenn Du uns auf dem Laufenden halten könntest ob dein Bekannter wirklich noch einen L Rahmen mit 470er Sitzrohr von Cube zugesendet bekommt.



Hab doch das foto gepostet von einem 2021er race das un L das lange sitzrohr hatte. Ich finde es auch rotal komisch alles. Wie gesagt lt BikeDiscount bekommt er jetzt einen neuen Rahmen. Ich sag bescheid sobald der da ist oder ich mehr weis. Die ganze Sache ist sehr komisch. Vielleicht jemand mal cube direkt selber anschreiben ?


----------



## -dws- (9. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hier noch eine Info zu den Sitzrohren des Stereo 170 welche ich eben durch Zufall gefunden hab:








						Alle MTB-Neuheiten im News-Ticker: Diese Räder erwarten uns 2021!
					

Betrachtet man die Bike-Neuheiten für 2021 wird sofort klar: Wir haben ein spannendes Jahr mit interessanten Neuheiten vor uns. Wir zeigen, welche Modelle für 2021 in der Pipeline sind.




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de
				




Zitat:  ".... der Stereo 170 Rahmen hat nun in allen Größen ein kürzeres Sattelrohr...."


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (9. November 2020)

Eben...deswegen hoffe ich ja auch, dass das einfach etwas war, was sie entschieden haben, als schon die ersten Rahmen gebaut wurden. Es macht ja auch durchaus Sinn, weil dadurch Sattelstützen mit mehr Hub verbaut werden können, was laut irgendeinem Video wohl auch der Hauptgrund für die Änderung war.


----------



## seb12 (12. November 2020)

Austauschrahmen kam heute an. Es ist 1zu1 das gleiche wie das Komplettrad von den Maßen her.
Also wird das mit der geänderten Geometrie wohl stimmen.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (12. November 2020)

seb12 schrieb:


> Austauschrahmen kam heute an. Es ist 1zu1 das gleiche wie das Komplettrad von den Maßen her.
> Also wird das mit der geänderten Geometrie wohl stimmen.


Der richtige Rahmen wurde also gegen einen richtigen Rahmen getauscht?


----------



## seb12 (12. November 2020)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Der richtige Rahmen wurde also gegen einen richtigen Rahmen getauscht?


quasi ja... keine ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## -dws- (12. November 2020)

Hallo,
@seb12 vielen Dank fürs Bescheid geben.


----------



## Tobe_K (15. November 2020)

Mal aus reine Interesse, was war alles bei euch dabei war als ihr euer Stereo 170 gekauft/abgeholt habt habt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (15. November 2020)

Das Rad, zwei Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen und eine Rechnung.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (16. November 2020)

Bei mir waren auch die zwei Transportsicherungen für die Bremsen dabei, dann natürlich ein Handbuch, zwei Tokens für die ZEB und 4 kleine transparente Schutzfolien...wahrscheinlich um das Steuerrohr vor den Leitungen zu schützen oder wo auch immer man das benutzen möchte.

Hat jemand von euch eigentlich schonmal versucht, einen Luftdämpfer oben nicht in der eigentlichen Führung zu montieren, sondern in der für Coil? Also wirklich nur in der oberen Dämpferaufnahme. Hab das jetzt schon bei einigen gesehen und eigentlich sollte das ja so nicht sein.


----------



## Tobe_K (16. November 2020)

Okay immerhin mehr wie bei mir. Bei mir haben die das Rad aus dem Verkauf genommen und konnte es so mitnehmen, nichts dabei bekommen außer eine Rechnung. Bei manchen habe ich schon gehört das die das Fox Werkzeug dabei bekommen haben für den Dämpfer.

Bei meiner Frau ihrem Remedy 9.7 auch das gleiche spiel.


----------



## Remux (16. November 2020)

Was für ein Fox Werkzeug ? Normal gehören Token, Anleitungen, bremssicherungen und Folien zum Lieferumfang. Bei dir hat’s der Händler wohl einbehalten oder weggeworfen. Beim Kauf vor Ort ist es wohl eher Glückssache,ob was dabei ist oder nicht.
Ich hatte damals zum stereo 170 SL auch nur eine Anleitung, bremssicherung und Plastikpedale bekommen.


----------



## Tobe_K (16. November 2020)

Der inbussschlüssel für den dämpfer. 
Ja denk auch. Ging alles einfach halt nur schnell. Räder ausm Regal genommen, dahin gestellt und tschau.


----------



## Tobe_K (20. November 2020)

Falls es mal fragen zwecks der drehbaren schalen am Steuersatz gibt für einen steileren oder flacheren Winkel. Habe direkt bei Acros angefragt, denn es gab da 2 verschiedene auslagen von. Bei Cube auf der Seite wurde es anders angegeben als bei Acros.

So wie es jetzt in dem Post steht ist es dann die korrekte Angabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. November 2020)

Hä? Jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter  Man kann die Lagerschalen auch entgegengesetzt verbauen? Also dass oben beispielsweise die Markierung in Fahrtrichtung zeigt und unten in die entgegengesetzte?


----------



## Tobe_K (20. November 2020)

wenn man 2 gleich große hat, wir haben bei unserem Stereo 170 2 verschiedene =) also ist für uns Version 1 die richtige


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. November 2020)

Ach man, dann hab ich ja doch den steileren Lenkwinkel und muss das jetzt nochmal demontieren


----------



## beyerKC (21. November 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren wenn man den Air Dämpfer in die coil Stellung bringt ob es sich bemerkbar macht? Das schonmal jemand getestet oder probiert?


----------



## fexbru (21. November 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Original verbauten Luftdämpfer funktioniert der hat soweit ich im Kopf hab ne ebl von 230*62,5 und der Stahlfederdämpfer hat ne ebl von 230*65. 
Das würde dann bei Luft in Stahl Position weniger Federweg ergeben oder?


----------



## Baba-Ji (14. Dezember 2020)

Wer fährt stahlfederdämpfer - welche feder verwenden Sie für Ihr gewicht (inkl. Kleidung usw.)? Haben Sie die feder in einem feder-rechner berechnet und wie genau war sie?


----------



## fexbru (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich fahre es mit Stahlfederdämpfer. Habe bei nackigen 83 kg mit dem Superdeluxe coil Dämpfer eine Feder zwischen 390-430lbs aktuell glaub ich auf 405 eingestellt. Im Park geht's dann auf 430lbs rauf. 
Verbaut ist die sprindex Enduro coil Feder


----------



## Baba-Ji (15. Dezember 2020)

Welche SAG hast du?
Ich bin 73 kg nackt und ich benutze 400 lbs feder mit ca. 3 Vorspannungswindungen, SAG ± 25%

... ich frage, weil ich über progressive feder nachdenke und immer noch nicht sicher bin, welche härte ich greifen soll ... selbst nach einigen kurzen erfahrungen mit 400 lbs Feder (bei Fox DHX2 Coil 2-pos)


----------



## fexbru (15. Dezember 2020)

zwischen 30-35% wenn ich richtig gemessen habe


----------



## Baba-Ji (15. Dezember 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> zwischen 30-35% wenn ich richtig gemessen habe


OK, das ist ernsthafte SAG 
Wie ist es mit dampferanschlag, nicht often? Und welche SAG fährst du auf deiner gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (15. Dezember 2020)

die Gabel hab ich meistens zwischen 20-25% 
Die Frage mit dem offen verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Baba-Ji (15. Dezember 2020)

fexbru schrieb:


> die Gabel hab ich meistens zwischen 20-25%
> Die Frage mit dem offen verstehe ich nicht


Wie oft machst du "Bottom-out"?


----------



## fexbru (15. Dezember 2020)

höchstens bei Sprüngen/Drops in denen ich die Landung nicht erwische, fahre aber auch nicht so extrem. An sich ist das Rad für das was ich regelmäßig fahre deutlich zu viel


----------



## fexbru (17. Januar 2021)

Hab gestern mein Stereo TM mal zum Mullet umgebaut. Heute die erste Testfahrt absolviert, einen großen Unterschied merke ich noch nicht. Klettert weiterhin super und rollt ganz gut. Hier mal ein Vergleich der GEO:


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (17. Januar 2021)

Moin,
falls jemand ein Schaltauge braucht und wie ich keins online findet kann auch das von Radon mit der gleichen Nummer bestellen.  8651 vom Swoop (?) passt, hab’s hier und getestet. 
Gruß


----------



## fexbru (17. Januar 2021)

Norman_Schmitt schrieb:


> Moin,
> falls jemand ein Schaltauge braucht und wie ich keins online findet kann auch das von Radon mit der gleichen Nummer bestellen.  8651 vom Swoop (?) passt, hab’s hier und getestet.
> Gruß


Danke für die Alternative. Google hat als ersten Treffer, als ich nach Stereo 170 Schaltauge gesucht habe dieses ausgespuckt
Edit:
Die Schaltaugen sind identisch, zumindest ist auf den Bildern auf der Website die gleich Nummer aufgedruckt. Das Cube Schaltauge kostet aber 5€ weniger


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (17. Januar 2021)

Ja das passt, war aber irgendwie nicht lieferbar, bzw. hab ich das so nicht gefunden. Hab nur unter der Nummer gesucht anstelle X12. Immer besser mehrere Möglichkeiten zu haben, wenn es mal kurzfristig da sein soll.


----------



## grumpyflippy (17. Januar 2021)

seb12 schrieb:


> das hab ich noch im Bilder Thread gefunden.
> Lt. user ein Large Rahmen, dieser hat zbs ein längeres Sitzrohr. Bin maximal verwirrt.
> Auch hat das Bike noch die "alte" GX Eagle Kurbel, das vom Kollegen hat die neue GX-Eagle
> 
> ...


Jo das obere Bild ist von mir ... Das war wohl eines der ersten Stereo 170, denke mal da haben sie noch Altteile verbaut um lieferfähig zu sein. Die Auslieferung war im Sept 2020. 
Das mit dem Rahmen wurmt mich ehrlich gesagt. Da ich wenn es wirklich mal steil wird noch ein paar cm mehr wünschen würde. Weiss jemand ob Cube die generell austauscht bei bedarf, oder ist das ne Sondernummer gewesen bei @seb12 seinem Kollegen.


----------



## seb12 (17. Januar 2021)

> grumpyflippy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jo das obere Bild ist von mir ... Das war wohl eines der ersten Stereo 170, denke mal da haben sie noch Altteile verbaut um lieferfähig zu sein. Die Auslieferung war im Sept 2020.
> > Das mit dem Rahmen wurmt mich ehrlich gesagt. Da ich wenn es wirklich mal steil wird noch ein paar cm mehr wünschen würde. Weiss jemand ob Cube die generell austauscht bei bedarf, oder ist das ne Sondernummer gewesen bei @seb12 seinem Kollegen.



Ich glaube wirklich nur die erste Charge wurde noch mit der "alten" Geo ausgeliefert, sprich längere Sitzrohre. Hier ein Bild aus Ebay-Kleinanzeigen der ein 170 in L verkauft hat:





oder hier ein Video mit nem 2021er 170 in XL, da sieht das Sitzrohr so lang aus wie das "alte" Large


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe_K (17. Januar 2021)

Hat jemand die fidlock Flasche verbaut? Weiß nicht ob die bei nem ist 18' Rahmen passt


----------



## fexbru (17. Januar 2021)

Ja hier, aber 20" Rahmen


----------



## grumpyflippy (18. Januar 2021)

seb12 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wirklich nur die erste Charge wurde noch mit der "alten" Geo ausgeliefert, sprich längere Sitzrohre. Hier ein Bild aus Ebay-Kleinanzeigen der ein 170 in L verkauft hat:


Verdammt ich muss mich mal bei Gelegenheit mit meinem Händler in Verbindung setzen ob man da noch was machen kann. Danke auf jedenfall für die Anregungen hierzu. Hatte das am Anfang zwar registriert aber dann gedacht: "Ach Mist, die haben wieder nur Quatsch geschriueben in den Online-Artikeln." Anschließend nicht weiterferfolgt aber geigentlich is das schon eine sache die mich etwas nervt, da es sonst echt das perfekte Bike für mich ist.


----------



## TWA (18. Januar 2021)

Ich habs mir schon länger auf Mullet umgebaut @fexbru. Funktioniert ganz gut; also habe schon das Gefühl, dass ich etwas schneller um die Kurven komme. Hab die Schale im Steuersatz auf die "steile" Position, weil der Lenkwinkel durch Mullet eh schon etwas flacher wird und ich in Kombination mit der flacheren Position der Schalen dann doch ziemlich flach gekommen bin.
Einziges Manko ist, dass der Dämpfer manchmal dann doch bissle durchgeht. Liegt aber nicht am Mullet, sondern eher allgemein am Dämpfer in Kombi mit dem recht linearen Hinterbau. Fahre bei 94kg drei Spacer bei 255 PSI, geht so ganz gut.


----------



## -dws- (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem mich das Thema mit den Sitzrohrlängen des Stereo 170 auch schon länger beschäftigt hat, hab ich vor einiger Zeit mehrere Anfragen an den Cube Support gestellt und auch Antwort erhalten. Hier ein kurzer 
Auszug der Antwort: 

".... _der Unterschied bei der Geometrieangabe kommt daher Zustande, da das Modell mit dem Feedback des CUBE Actionteams angepasst wurde und die Sitzrohre kürzer geworden sind. M entspricht weiterhin M mit 420mm, L entspricht 420mm (also wie Größe M) und XL entspricht dem Wert von L (470mm); Damit erreichen wir eine bessere Überstandshöhe und man kann einfacher nach dem Reach, also der Rahmenlänge die Größe wählen.
Da diese Anpassung im laufenden Modelljahr vorgenommen wurde, werden die neuen Daten in die Website eingepflegt, sobald alles auf die neue Anpassung umgestellt wurde.
Unser Tipp für den Kunden, um die Rahmengröße eindeutig zu bestimmen: Steuerrohrlänge mit der Tabelle abgleichen: 103 – 113 – 133 mm für M/L/XL. ..."_

Ich hoffe das beantwortet eure Fragen bezüglich der Rahmengrössen bzw länge der Sitzrohre der unterschiedlichen Rahmen.


----------



## Rynn94 (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich interessiere mich aktuell sehr für das 2021er Race.
Wie sind eure positiven / negativen Erfahrungen bisher damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grumpyflippy (10. Februar 2021)

Bin top zufrieden ein sehr geiles Rad. In meinen Augen von der Ausstattung her absolut sinnig. Klare Empfehlung wenn du ein Ballerbike fürs Grobe suchst. Um in der Liftschlange im Bikepark damit zu glänzen ist es aber das falsche Rad bzw die falsche Marke.
Mein einziger Kritikpunkt war der NX Trigger aber der is bisher erstaunlich unauffällig und darf vorerst bleiben.


----------



## grumpyflippy (24. Februar 2021)

Hey, 
fahrt ihr euer Stereo 170 eigentlich in der flachen oder in der steilen Einstellung am Steuersatz. Bin da grade am rumprobieren und unschlüssig was ich besser finde.
Ich tendiere zur flachen Einstellung mit 170mm Gabel und Luftdämpfer in den "korrekten" Buchsen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Februar 2021)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1139965
> 
> Sollte dann bei Gelegenheit wirklich mal jemand nachmessen.



Ist doch ein Schnäppchen und nur für Radon und Cube. 
Obwohl es div. Winkelsteuersätze für Standardmaße gibt, das wäre nicht nötig gewesen.


winkelsteuersatz 1° 41/52 | steuersätze | core | products | acros sport GmbH (acros-components.com)


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (24. Februar 2021)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> Hey,
> fahrt ihr euer Stereo 170 eigentlich in der flachen oder in der steilen Einstellung am Steuersatz. Bin da grade am rumprobieren und unschlüssig was ich besser finde.
> Ich tendiere zur flachen Einstellung mit 170mm Gabel und Luftdämpfer in den "korrekten" Buchsen.



Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. Allerdings bin ich mir auch gar nicht so sicher, in welcher Richtung welcher Winkel entsteht. Es gibt bei Youtube ein Video von einem Radon-Bike und das hat ja den selben Winkelsteuersatz und da wird es genau andersrum beschrieben, als ich es auf anderen Websites finde.


----------



## fexbru (24. Februar 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt. Allerdings bin ich mir auch gar nicht so sicher, in welcher Richtung welcher Winkel entsteht. Es gibt bei Youtube ein Video von einem Radon-Bike und das hat ja den selben Winkelsteuersatz und da wird es genau andersrum beschrieben, als ich es auf anderen Websites finde.


hier im Thread wurde schon ein Video von Cube verlinkt, daran halte ich micht. Ich fahre die TM Version mit Coil und 180mm Lyrik als Mullet in der flachen Position und muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Mullet sehr zufrieden bin. 
Hat meine Meinung nach ein paar Vorteile:

Geht besser um Kurven
Zum Reifen mehr Platz nach hinten wenn es richtig steil wird
Mehr Reifenfreiheit an den Sitz- und Kettenstreben, da hatte ich mit einem 29er 2,4" Reifen einiges an Abrieb. (Davor mit den 2,35" von e13 sogar noch mehr)


----------



## grumpyflippy (24. Februar 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> hier im Thread wurde schon ein Video von Cube verlinkt, daran halte ich micht. Ich fahre die TM Version mit Coil und 180mm Lyrik als Mullet in der flachen Position und muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Mullet sehr zufrieden bin.
> Hat meine Meinung nach ein paar Vorteile:
> 
> Geht besser um Kurven
> ...


Hast du mal den Lenkwinkel gemessen der geht doch dann bestimmt inzwischen in die 63° Richtung ... Fährt sich das nicht etwas komisch zwischen den Downhill abschnitten, bzw auf Trails mit weniger als 10 °Gefälle.  

Ich benutze das Rad jetzt nicht für den Bikeparkeinsatz sondern darf damit Endurotouren mit meiner besseren Hälfte oder ein paar Kumppels fahren oder benutze es als Allrounder für den Alpenurlaub wenn man noch nicht weiss ob man im Bikepark endet oder selbst alles strampelt.


----------



## fexbru (24. Februar 2021)

Gemessen nicht direkt Bike stats meinte es wären 63,7 Grad circa. 
Fahre mit dem Rad aber auch alles 3-4 Mal im Jahr im Park und sonst so meine normalen Runden. Fährt sich alles problemlos und klettert immernoch sehr gut.


----------



## luca19721 (2. März 2021)

Hallo, 
wissen Sie, wie hoch die maximale Einfügung der Dropper für den MEDIUM Frame ist?
Ich möchte mein OneUP 180 verwenden
Entschuldigung für die Grammatik
ciao
Luca


----------



## Deleted 568910 (6. März 2021)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem knackendem Steuersatz gemacht?
Will die Lagerschalen nicht andauernd fetten damit's aufhört.
Kann man das bisschen Spiel was die Schalen haben durch Folie, etc. ausgleichen?
Habe schon meinen zweiten Steuerstaz, der Spiel hat und knackt - sowohl Cube als auch Acros meinen dieses Spiel sei normal


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (6. März 2021)

Das ist eine gute Frage. Keine Ahnung ob man da selber großartig viel gegen machen kann...wenn ja, würde mich auch mal interessieren was genau, weil dieses Knarzen auch bisher mein größter Knackpunkt war...hehe, Wortwitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (29. März 2021)

Hi Leute,

ist hier zufällig jemand mit einem Stereo 170 TM 2021? Mir ist jetzt über die Zeit in der ich das Bike habe aufgefallen, dass meine Vorderrad-Bremse andauernd schleift. Bin letztens durch die Stadt gefahren und da war das so unangenehm laut, dass ich mir das genauer angeschaut habe. Wenn das Vorderrad frei dreht, schleift gar nichts. Erst wenn die Gabel etwas im Federweg liegt, fängt das Schleifen an. Hab daraufhin dann die Luft aus der Gabel gelassen und die Bremse quasi im SAG schleiffrei eingestellt und damit war sie auch ohne Belastung schleifrei. Gestern ist mir dann während der Trailfahrt aufgefallen, dass das Teil schon wieder anfängt zu schleifen und langsam macht mich das echt verrückt. Vor allem hört das Schleifen auf, wenn ich den Bremshebel ganz leicht anziehe.
Hat da jemand von euch ne Idee?
Bremse ist ne Hayes Dominion A4 mit 203mm Scheibe an einer Rockshox Zeb Ultimate.


----------



## Tobe_K (29. März 2021)

vorne mal am bremssattel selbst geschaut ob da alles ok is ? hatte das gleiche problem bei meinem SL und musste den bremssattel nur nen mm verschieben das es schleiffrei war


----------



## -dws- (29. März 2021)

@Boogeyman1301
Bei mir kam zum Schleifen noch dazu dass die Bremsbeläge im Sattel bei nicht gezogener Bremse leicht geklappert haben.(Stereo 170 TM mit Hayes Dominion A4) Ein leichtes aufbiegen der kleinen Blechklammer, welche die Bremsbeläge auseinander hält hat bei mir geholfen.
Dadurch ist die Vorspannung etwas grösser womit die Bremsbeläge von der Scheibe weg gedrückt werden. Vielleicht könnte das ja auch gegen das Schleifen helfen.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (30. März 2021)

Hmmm, also der Bremssattel ist ansich schon in Ordnung...würde ich jetzt sagen. Das mit den Klammern werde ich eventuell mal probieren. Vielleicht entlüfte ich die Bremse auch mal, allerdings hat die einen super knackigen, nicht wandernen Druckpunkt, daher würde ich mal sagen, dass damit alles in Ordnung sein sollte.


----------



## RacingEnduro (1. April 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich hab das TM 2021er-Modell gerade komplett auseinander vor mir. Ist halt ein Pressfit-Lager aber da stehen keinerlei Daten drauf, daher kann ich dir nicht sagen, von wem das ist.
> Ich würde aktuell aber von einem Race-Face-Lager ausgehen.
> 
> Hab mir jetzt mal die äußeren Dichtringe angeschaut und bei meinem Modell ist ziemlich sicher dieses Innenlager verbaut:
> ...


Welche Maße genau? Welche Breite braucht man?
Kann man auch ein Sram Dub Tretlager verweden? Wenn ja welches mit welchen Maßen?


----------



## fexbru (1. April 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Welche Maße genau? Welche Breite braucht man?
> Kann man auch ein Sram Dub Tretlager verweden? Wenn ja welches mit welchen Maßen?


Das Tretlager müsste 73mm breit sein. Hab ich bei meinem 20er TM neulich gemessen, als eine neue Kurbel zu breit war


----------



## RacingEnduro (4. April 2021)

Ist bei jemanden schon der Steuersatz vom Stereo 170 kaputt gegangen/verschlissen?


----------



## fexbru (5. April 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Ist bei jemanden schon der Steuersatz vom Stereo 170 kaputt gegangen/verschlissen?


Ist bei dir wirklich das Lager gebrochen oder die Lagerschale? 
Bei mir hält es eigentlich ganz gut. Bin aber mit der Lösung auch nicht zufrieden, dass man da keinen anderen Steuersatz einbauen kann. Finde diese proprietären Systeme meistens ziemlich mäßig..


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (5. April 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ist bei dir wirklich das Lager gebrochen oder die Lagerschale?
> Bei mir hält es eigentlich ganz gut. Bin aber mit der Lösung auch nicht zufrieden, dass man da keinen anderen Steuersatz einbauen kann. Finde diese proprietären Systeme meistens ziemlich mäßig..


Ja finde ich auch, obwohl ich sagen muss, dass ich keine Probleme mehr habe, weil mein ständiges Knarzen gar nicht vom Steuersatz, sondern von der unteren Dämpferschraube kam/kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RacingEnduro (5. April 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ist bei dir wirklich das Lager gebrochen oder die Lagerschale?
> Bei mir hält es eigentlich ganz gut. Bin aber mit der Lösung auch nicht zufrieden, dass man da keinen anderen Steuersatz einbauen kann. Finde diese proprietären Systeme meistens ziemlich mäßig..





 
Die Plastiklagerschalen sind bei mir unbeschädigt, nur der Kugellagerring unten ist gebrochen.
Das jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal. Oben ist das Lager immernoch wie neu.
Wie kann das sein, dass nur unten dauernd das Lager kaputt geht (fahre nicht im Winter/bei Matsch) und das obere Lager wie neu ist. Habe nach dem ersten kaputten Lager von Cube auf Kulanz einen ganz neuen Steuersatz samt Plastikschalen bekommen und das Steuersatzspiel immer kontrolliert - regelmäßig nachstellen müssen.


----------



## fexbru (5. April 2021)

Entweder du machst was falsch oder dein Rad/das Steuerrohr ist im Eimer... 
Fahre mit meinem bei jedem Wetter und hab keinerlei Probleme bislang. Hab auf dem Rad auch schon 3500km drauf (2020er Version)


----------



## RacingEnduro (5. April 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Entweder du machst was falsch oder dein Rad/das Steuerrohr ist im Eimer...
> Fahre mit meinem bei jedem Wetter und hab keinerlei Probleme bislang. Hab auf dem Rad auch schon 3500km drauf (2020er Version)


Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Bei mir zeigen beide Kerben in den Plastikschalen in dieselbe Richtung wenn sie montiert sind. Das müsste richtig sein?

Hast du an der unteren Plastikschale auch Spiel, obwohl das obere Lager perfekt eingestellt ist? Der Mitarbeiter aus dem Cube Store meint das sei normal.
Und musst du auch regelmäßig (alle 100km) dein Lagerspiel nachstellen?


----------



## TWA (8. April 2021)

Servus miteinander, Lager sollte ein Hollowtech 2 sein. 

ZB SHIMANO XT Innenlager Hollowtech II BB-MT800 BSA

Zum Knacken der Lagerschalen habe ich festgestellt, dass da wohl nicht viel zu machen ist. Ich hab des Ding x-mal auseinandergenommen, gereinigt, gefettet, Kumpel auf La Palma in seinem Shop auch. Läuft mit Glück für drei Tage ohne und dann fängts wieder an.


----------



## Goldsprint (8. April 2021)

Komisch, ich habe bis jetzt (seit Sommer) keine Probleme mit den Lagerschalen.

Weiß jemand, wie aktuell die Situation zu dem Sitzstrebenaustausch ist? Wie lange muss man warten?


----------



## fexbru (8. April 2021)

Sitzstrebe hat bei mir in Summe 10monate gedauert. 
1. Anruf seitens Cube es gibt ne Aktion
2. 4 Wochen später Rückruf von mir da meinten sie ne des Rad ist nicht betroffen
3. Nochmal einige Wochen später Rückruf von mir nach Berichten aus dem Internet. Cube meint ne da ist nix.
4. Nochmal Wochen später angerufen gesagt ich will das sie getauscht wird. Cube meinte sie bestellen
5. 6 Wochen später angerufen meinten sie oh der Auftrag hängt... Sie triggern das neu an
6. Nochmal 3 Wochen später angerufen Cube sagt a Mist ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar kommt irgendwann Anfang November (2020)
7. Anfang November bei Cube angerufen Aussage ja dauert noch
8. Mitte Dezember angerufen bei Ihnen, die Sitzstrebe sei nun auf dem Weg
9. Ende Januar angerufen, die Sitzstrebe ist da aber leider beim Transport beschädigt worden. Sie bestellen nach.
10. Anruf Mitte Februar von Cube die Strebe ist da und kann getauscht werden. Wurde dann innerhalb von 20 Minuten vor Ort gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe_K (8. April 2021)

Meine würde auch getauscht. Lieferung war schnell allerdings dann der Termin bei. Händler hat etwas gedauert Corona bedingt. Denke im Normalfall wäre es bei mir um die 1 1/2 Wochen gewesen


----------



## RacingEnduro (8. April 2021)

TWA schrieb:


> SHIMANO XT Innenlager Hollowtech II BB-MT800 BSA


Habe gedacht der Rahmen ist Pressfit (z.B. Sram Dub BB92) und nicht BSA. Zumindest ist das beim Race und TM so


----------



## TWA (8. April 2021)

Sorry, ich hab die falsche Headline kopiert:

Shimano XT Innenlager Hollowtech II BB92 Pressfit BB-MT800-PA​


----------



## RacingEnduro (10. April 2021)

Da untere Lager hat folgende Maße:40x52x7 - 45°/45°

Weiß jemand wo man das Lager einzeln kaufen kann? 
Mein Lager ist verschlissen und ich würde gerne nur das untere Lager tauschen (nicht die Plastikschale).


----------



## Grizzly71 (12. April 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Da untere Lager hat folgende Maße:40x52x7 - 45°/45°
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man das Lager einzeln kaufen kann?
> Mein Lager ist verschlissen und ich würde gerne nur das untere Lager tauschen (nicht die Plastikschale).


Soweit ich weiß gib es den nur komplett und auch nur bei Acros. Steuerrohrlänge beachten


----------



## fweik (12. April 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Da untere Lager hat folgende Maße:40x52x7 - 45°/45°
> 
> Weiß jemand wo man das Lager einzeln kaufen kann?
> Mein Lager ist verschlissen und ich würde gerne nur das untere Lager tauschen (nicht die Plastikschale).


Das ist die übliche Größe für 1 1/2 Zoll. Allerdings gibt es verschiedene Winkel!!!
zB. Ebay:
MH-P16 (Winkel 45°/45°) MHP16 Steuersatz Kugellager 40x52x7mm Durchm 52mm​


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (30. April 2021)

Moin
Mal ein Angebot in die Runde der Stereo 170 Fahrer. Ich habe hier einen neuen Stereo 170 SL Hauptrahmen in Grösse M abzugeben. Wenn jemand Lust hat mal einen M anstelle eines S oder L Rahmens zu testen kann er sich gerne per PN bei mir melden. Die passenden Steuersatzschalen für das M Steuerrohr hab ich natürlich  auch. Preis: fair/günstig  auf VHB. 
Gruß Norman


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (9. Mai 2021)

Hi Leute,

wer von euch fährt hier auch ein Stereo 170 TM von 2021? Hab heute mal bisschen mit Dämpfer und Federgabel rumgespielt und bin bei einem Gewicht von 80 Kg beim Dämpfer bei 190 PSI und damit 25% SAG, bei der Federgabel musste ich allerdings auf 40 PSI runtergehen um 25% SAG zu erreichen, was mir schon sehr wenig vorkommt. Laut Rockshox müsste ich bei meinem Gewicht um die 60 PSI nutzen. Dämpfer ist ganz normal wie vom Werk und in die Federgabel hab ich einen Token eingebaut.

Würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr die Federelemente so eingestellt habt.


----------



## Zonenkind (19. Mai 2021)

Hey, was ist das größte Kettenblatt was man Oval am 170ger fahren kann? Ich bin die letzten Jahre ein ovales 34Zähne von Absolutblack gefahren und wollte was kleineres aber das verbaute 30Zähne Kettenblatt ist mir doch zu klein. Ich hab leider nichts zum Testen da und würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.
Schon mal vorab ein riesen Danke


----------



## RacingEnduro (19. Mai 2021)

Zonenkind schrieb:


> Hey, was ist das größte Kettenblatt was man Oval am 170ger fahren kann? Ich bin die letzten Jahre ein ovales 34Zähne von Absolutblack gefahren und wollte was kleineres aber das verbaute 30Zähne Kettenblatt ist mir doch zu klein. Ich hab leider nichts zum Testen da und würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.
> Schon mal vorab ein riesen Danke


Ich fahre ohne Probleme ein 32 Zähne ovales Kettenblatt. Da max. ein normales 34 Zähne Kettenblatt passt ist meiner Meinung nach 32 Zähne oval das Maximum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (19. Mai 2021)

Bei meinem 170tm in 20" mit der Shimano xt Kurbel passt maximal ein 30er oval.
Selbst bei 30 Zähnen geht es bei mir eng zu...
Ein Kettenblatt von garbaruk ebenfalls mit 30t oval passte gar nicht, da dort die Zähne länger sind.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

Servus,

und zwar ist mein Problem das bei meinem 2020er TM der Dämpfer ziemlich fest im Rahmen sitzt (Musste ihn letztens mit dem Hammer rausschlagen). Könnte das an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen? 
Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen Gemacht?


----------



## fexbru (20. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und zwar ist mein Problem das bei meinem 2020er TM der Dämpfer ziemlich fest im Rahmen sitzt (Musste ihn letztens mit dem Hammer rausschlagen). Könnte das an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen?
> Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen Gemacht?


geht bei mir problemlos


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und zwar ist mein Problem das bei meinem 2020er TM der Dämpfer ziemlich fest im Rahmen sitzt (Musste ihn letztens mit dem Hammer rausschlagen). Könnte das an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen?
> Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen Gemacht?



Hast du die untere hintere Dämpferschraube noch im Rahmen? Da sind ja zwei Befestigungspunkte und ich hab das Gefühl. dass die zweite nicht benötigte den Dämpfer unnötig einspannt. Hatte da vermehrt ein Knacken und nach Entfernen der nicht benötigten Schraube ist es besser geworden.
Allerdings hab ich ebenfalls den Eindruck, dass die Maße der Buchsen auch nicht gerade sehr genau ist.


----------



## Goldsprint (20. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und zwar ist mein Problem das bei meinem 2020er TM der Dämpfer ziemlich fest im Rahmen sitzt (Musste ihn letztens mit dem Hammer rausschlagen). Könnte das an den Dämpferbuchsen liegen?
> Hat von euch jemand schon ähnliche Erfahrungen Gemacht?


Ja, ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen.

Meinen Selbstaufbau habe ich mit Luftdämpfer ausgestattet. Bei mir sitzt er auch fest.


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

Ja die 2te Dämpferschraube ist noch drin. Aber die Dämpferposition passt so oder?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Mai 2021)

Muss der Dämpfer oben nicht in der unteren Position sein?


----------



## fexbru (20. Mai 2021)

ne oben passt. Cube hat das nicht gut gekennzeichnet. Mit dem Only Coil ist gemeint, dass der FlipChip in der Position sein muss und nicht der Dämpfer.
Hier noch von Cube selbst dazu im Video am Sekunde 30ca


----------



## Goldsprint (20. Mai 2021)

Kennt jemand von euch den folgenden Testbericht?:


			CUBE Stereo HPA 170 SL 29 – Testfazit
		


Hier heißt es:
"Wer uns kennt, weiß, dass wir auch gerne mal ein wenig experimentieren und wenn das Stereo 170 schon *mehrfache Dämpferaufnahmen* hat (wenn auch zu einem anderen Zweck), dann probiere ich die auch gerne mal aus. CUBE selbst hat die Kinematik des Bikes ja so ausgelegt, dass eine Position der Dämpferaufnahme für Luftdämpfer und eine für Stahlfederdämpfer ist … unten haben die Aufnahmen sogar unterschiedliche Breiten, damit man den Dämpfer nicht einfach versehentlich falsch einbaut.
Neugierdehalber habe ich aber trotzdem einfach mal die obere Dämpferaufnahme umgehängt – von hinten/unten nach vorne/oben (siehe Bild oben rechts).  Während die Auswirkung auf die Kinematik weniger signifikant sind, ist der Effekt auf die Geometrie und das Handling umso deutlicher. Derart umgebaut hat das Bike nämlich ein um stattliche 10 mm (!) tieferes Tretlager und dementsprechend einen spürbar flacheren Lenk- wie auch Sitzwinkel. Meiner Meinung nach zu tief und flach für den allgemeinen Traileinsatz, aber für eine reine Gravity-Anwendung im Bikepark oder beim Shutteln sehe ich hierin eine  zusätzliche Option das Bike noch Gravity-orieniterter zu machen. Durch das veränderte Übersetzungsverhältnis, verliert man zwar ein paar Millimeter an Federweg, gewinnt dadurch aber ein wenig Progression, die ja gerade im Gravity-Einsatz durchaus willkommen sein kann. Ich warte noch auf Feedback von CUBE, ob ich eventuell einen Aspekt vergessen habe, aber so wird das Stereo 170 noch mehr zum Mini-Downhiller."

Gerne würde ich das mal ausprobieren. Hintergrund: Ich bin 1,85cm und fahre einen XL-Rahmen. Mein Luftdämpfer verfügt über 65mm Hub. Aufgrund dessen ist das Tretlager einen Tick höher.

Bei mir steckt irgendwie die obere Achse am Flipchip im Dämpfer fest. @M_Reicheneder War das bei dir auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

@Goldsprint ne oben bekomm ich sie einwandfrei raus nur unten sitzt der Dämpfer so fest. 
Muss mir das heute nachmittag bei mir auch nochmal genauer anschauen.


----------



## fexbru (20. Mai 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch den folgenden Testbericht?:
> 
> 
> CUBE Stereo HPA 170 SL 29 – Testfazit
> ...


wenn du eh nen 65er Dämpfer hast würde ich die Position vom Coil nutzen. Dann müsste eigentlich alles gleich zu Konfiguration mit Coil sein.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Mai 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch den folgenden Testbericht?:
> 
> 
> CUBE Stereo HPA 170 SL 29 – Testfazit
> ...



Jo stimmt, hatte das falsch im Kopf. Eventuell hilft es auch Montagepaste auf den Flip-Chip bzw. das Gewinde zu schmieren. Mach ich auf jeden Fall immer so und bisher hält auch alles


----------



## M_Reicheneder (20. Mai 2021)

So war gerade mal in der Werkstatt. Also Problem gelöst, hab die 2te Dämpferschraube unten raus geschraubt und schon geht der Dämpfer ganz einfach rein und raus. 
Danke nochmal


----------



## fexbru (20. Mai 2021)

Im Grunde kann man ja die zweite Schraube einfach entfernen und in die Werkstatt packen. Hab meine aber auch noch drin, da ich sie sonst sicher verlieren würde


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Mai 2021)

M_Reicheneder schrieb:


> So war gerade mal in der Werkstatt. Also Problem gelöst, hab die 2te Dämpferschraube unten raus geschraubt und schon geht der Dämpfer ganz einfach rein und raus.
> Danke nochmal



Sehr gut. Das Problem ist, dass vermutlich die meisten die unbenutzte Schraube mit dem Drehmoment festgeschraubt haben, der auf der Schraube steht. Aber dieser Wert ist vermutlich ja dann notwendig, wenn sich auch tatsächlich ein Dämpfer zwischen den Schraubpunkten befindet  Befindet sich dort keiner, wird das Alu ja gezwungenermaßen minimal zusammengezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman_Schmitt (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo, kann mir jemand von den Stereo 170 TM my21 sagen welchen Tune der RS Dämpfer hat. Wollte mir evtl. einen gebrauchten auf Ersatz kaufen bzw. mal gegen meinen CCDB Coil testweise tauschen. 
Gruß


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. Juni 2021)

Das müsste ein MM-Tune sein.


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (1. Juni 2021)

OK, danke
Dann schau ich mal ob ich was passendes auf dem Markt finde.


----------



## RacingEnduro (2. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand auch so eine Art Riss an der Schweißnaht von der Kettenstrebenverbindung?


----------



## fexbru (2. Juni 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1284529
> Anhang anzeigen 1284530
> Hat jemand auch so eine Art Riss an der Schweißnaht von der Kettenstrebenverbindung?


nicht das ich wüsste. Gehe später mal nachschauen.
Du hast aber anscheinend echt pech mit dem Rad. Erst die Geschichte mit der Gabel/Steuersatz und jetzt sowas


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (2. Juni 2021)

Uff, das schaut übel aus. Ne also ich hab nicht so einen Riss. Aber ist ja auch mitten auf der Schweißnaht :O


----------



## clekilein (4. Juni 2021)

Mistig geschweißt - beim dem Endkrater würde ich von außen darauf schließen dass einfach Material fehlt oder ggf. schon ein Riss seit Produktion drin ist.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (13. Juni 2021)

Hey Leute, 

sagt mal hat jemand von euch eigentlich auch ein sich ständig lockernden Steuersatz? Als ich damals gesehen habe, dass die Lagerschalen, die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer aus Kunststoff sind, hab ich mich schon gefragt, ob das so eine geile Idee ist und tatsächlich lockert sich mein Steuersatz andauernd und langsam nervts echt hart. 
Gefühlt muss ich nach jedem Bike-Tag irgendwas am Rad machen, weil es entweder irgendwo knackt, knarzt oder sonst was ist.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (14. Juni 2021)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einbaumaße das Tretlager vom Cube Stereo 170 TM 2021 hat? Wollte jetzt den Schritt gehen und mir einen Propain-Rahmen holen und alle Teile vom Cube dorthin verfrachten, bin mir bei der Kurbel allerdings aktuell nicht so sicher, ob das alles passt. Ins Propain kommt ein 73mm BSA Tretlager.


----------



## Tobe_K (14. Juni 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einbaumaße das Tretlager vom Cube Stereo 170 TM 2021 hat? Wollte jetzt den Schritt gehen und mir einen Propain-Rahmen holen und alle Teile vom Cube dorthin verfrachten, bin mir bei der Kurbel allerdings aktuell nicht so sicher, ob das alles passt. Ins Propain kommt ein 73mm BSA Tretlager.


Nur Mal aus Interesse. Kann man denn alles 1:1 übernehmen ?🤔

Mit dem Steuersatz ist mir jetzt bei knappen 1500km nur einmal passiert bei meinem SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (14. Juni 2021)

Soweit sollte man eigentlich erstmal alles übernehmen können. Bei dem Dämpfer ist das etwas "unschön", weil das Einbaumaß des Dämpfers 230x62,5mm ist und das Propain hat nativ 230x65mm aber diese 2,5mm werden wohl nur den maximalen Federweg ganz leicht beeinflussen. Hat dann wohl irgendwas um die 174mm Federweg anstatt 180mm.


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. Juni 2021)

62.5 Hub bei deinem Dämpfer wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit durch einen inneren Spacer erreicht. Durch Entfernen solltest Du auf die gewünschten 65 kommen. Mach' Dich mal kundig


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (14. Juni 2021)

Jo das weiß ich, aber danke dir nochmal für die Info! Das Cube bzw. die Teile, die in den Propain-Rahmen kommen sind allerdings ein Dienstrad...da möchte ich ungern den Dämpfer öffnen und den Spacer zerschneiden


----------



## RacingEnduro (14. Juni 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> sagt mal hat jemand von euch eigentlich auch ein sich ständig lockernden Steuersatz? Als ich damals gesehen habe, dass die Lagerschalen, die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer aus Kunststoff sind, hab ich mich schon gefragt, ob das so eine geile Idee ist und tatsächlich lockert sich mein Steuersatz andauernd und langsam nervts echt hart.
> Gefühlt muss ich nach jedem Bike-Tag irgendwas am Rad machen, weil esentweder irgendwo knackt, knarzt oder sonst was ist.


Ich!
Ich durfte alle 10 Kilometer im harten Gelände nachziehen.
Du kannst das Rad auch wie ich vom Händler zu Cube einschciken lassen. 
Was dann passiert weis man leider nicht?
Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzigste bei dem allesam Stereo 170 kaputt geht oder Geräusche macht


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (14. Juni 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Ich!
> Ich durfte alle 10 Kilometer im harten Gelände nachziehen.
> Du kannst das Rad auch wie ich vom Händler zu Cube einschciken lassen.
> Was dann passiert weis man leider nicht?
> Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzigste bei dem allesam Stereo 170 kaputt geht oder Geräusche macht


Wenn ich das Rad für alle komischen Geräusche zum Händler bringen würde, hätte ich das Rad quasi nie  Haben die bei dir denn dann auch etwas repariert und seit dem klappt es? Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass alles was mit dem Steuersatz zu tun hat, aus Kunststoff ist und das einfach super schnell nachgibt.


----------



## RacingEnduro (14. Juni 2021)

Bin mal gespannt, ob jetzt nach einiger Zeit und vielen Kilometern sich die Probleme bei Stereo 170-Besitzer häufen und sich das Rad als Schrott rausstellt


----------



## RacingEnduro (14. Juni 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rad für alle komischen Geräusche zum Händler bringen würde, hätte ich das Rad quasi nie  Haben die bei dir denn dann auch etwas repariert und seit dem klappt es? Ich gehe ja davon aus, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass alles was mit dem Steuersatz zu tun hat, aus Kunststoff ist und das einfach super schnell nachgibt.


Nein, es klappt nichts. Bei mir hat das Lockern auch irgendwann erst angefangen. Deshalb wurde es vor 2 Wochen nach 3 Mal Steuersatz tauschen um das Lockern zu beheben eingeschickt. Bei mir hats also nicht am Steuersatz/Spacern/Konus gelegen. Zumindest wurde das alles gewechselt und gleich nach dem Tausch hat sich wieder alles gelockert


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (14. Juni 2021)

Aber die neuen Teile sind doch bestimmt auch wieder aus Kunststoff, oder? Ich glaube halt, dass das allgemein einfach nicht die beste Wahl ist. Aber da der Steuersatz ja so ein spezielles Einbau-Maß hat, kannst du ja nur diesen verwenden. 
Bis mein neuer Rahmen da ist, muss ich ja auch mit dem Cube weiterfahren und ich bestell jetzt einfach mal zur Sicherheit Ahead-Kappe und Spacer aus Alu. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch schon ein kleines bisschen.


----------



## RacingEnduro (15. Juni 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Aber die neuen Teile sind doch bestimmt auch wieder aus Kunststoff, oder? Ich glaube halt, dass das allgemein einfach nicht die beste Wahl ist. Aber da der Steuersatz ja so ein spezielles Einbau-Maß hat, kannst du ja nur diesen verwenden.
> Bis mein neuer Rahmen da ist, muss ich ja auch mit dem Cube weiterfahren und ich bestell jetzt einfach mal zur Sicherheit Ahead-Kappe und Spacer aus Alu. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch schon ein kleines bisschen.


Spacer, Zentrierring und Ahead-Kappe sind aus Alu. Ich hatte aber auch unterschiedlichste passende Zentrierringe aus Plastik ausprobiert/bekommen. Also nur noch die Lagerschalen sind aus Plastik, der Rest ist alles Alu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (17. Juni 2021)

So, ich hab jetzt mal die Spacer und die Ahead-Kappe gegen welche aus Aluminium getauscht und es ist schon krass, was das für einen Unterschied macht. Das Festziehen und Einstellen fühlt sich deutlich angenehmer an...einfach so wie es sein soll. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es dadurch auch besser hält.


----------



## RacingEnduro (17. Juni 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt mal die Spacer und die Ahead-Kappe gegen welche aus Aluminium getauscht und es ist schon krass, was das für einen Unterschied macht. Das Festziehen und Einstellen fühlt sich deutlich angenehmer an...einfach so wie es sein soll. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass es dadurch auch besser hält.


Kannst du bitte mal Bilder von den orginalen Spacern und der orginalen A-Headkappe schicken?


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (17. Juni 2021)




----------



## fexbru (17. Juni 2021)

Hmm bei meinem 2020er TM war zumindest schon mal ne andere ahead kappe verbaut, eine mit Cube Aufdruck aus Metal


----------



## RacingEnduro (18. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist das verbaut gewesen


----------



## fexbru (18. Juni 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1294325Anhang anzeigen 1294327
> Bei mir ist das verbaut gewesen


Bei mir die gleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonenkind (27. Juni 2021)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Ich fahre ohne Probleme ein 32 Zähne ovales Kettenblatt. Da max. ein normales 34 Zähne Kettenblatt passt ist meiner Meinung nach 32 Zähne oval das Maximum


Hab jetzt nen ovales 32 von Gabaruk verbaut. Danke für die Info👌🏻


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. Juli 2021)

So Leute, endlich mal gute Nachrichten:
da meine obere Dämpferschraube schon extrem gelitten hat (Beschichtung löst sich ab), mein Bike im Dämpferbereich seit jeher extrem knarzt und ich zufällig gelesen habe, dass Rockshox Dämpfer wohl sehr gerne "Probleme" mit den hauseigenen Buchsen und Bolzen haben, habe ich mich gestern dazu entschieden, Huber-Buchsen mit den zugehörigen Endkappen zu besorgen und diese einzubauen. Heute habe ich dann die erste Tour gemacht und was soll ich sagen? Das Fahrrad fühlt sich wie ein komplett anderes an. Der Dämpfer und Hinterbau arbeitet jetzt so sensibel und bisher ist das Fahrrad auch komplett lautlos. Ich bin tatsächlich erstaunt, aber gleichzeitig auch enttäuscht, dass ich (evtl. sind die Probleme bei mir einfach sehr krass) noch selber so viel am Rad machen musste, damit es endlich läuft wie es soll.
Aber so lange es jetzt so bleibt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## BL110 (1. August 2021)

Da mein Fox X2 im Stereo 170 Sl aus 2020 schon wieder wegen Garantie nicht da ist, habe ich mir einen DVO Jade gekauft. 
Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht in welcher richtung ich den Dämpfer einbauen soll?
Ausgleichsbehälter oben oder unten wie beim TM aus 2020? Ich glaube das der Dämpfer dort nur andersherum eingebaut ist wegen dem Twistlock. Deshalb würde ich meinen Dämpfer normal, also mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter oben einbauen

Im Vorhinein schonmal vielen dank für Antworten


----------



## Goldsprint (1. August 2021)

Grundsätzlich so, wie Cube den Coil auch verbaut:




Um sicher zu gehen, würde ich einfach mal ohne Feder testen und schauen, ob er irgendwie aneckt. Wenn beides möglich ist, würde ich die Position nehmen, bei der der Schwerpunkt niedriger ist ;-)


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. August 2021)

Glaube nicht, dass es ein Problem geben wird, wenn du den Dämpfer mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben verbaut...da ist ja doch recht viel Platz. Wenn das passt, würde ich das auch so lassen...AGB nach unten sieht irgendwie kacke aus


----------



## xenotime (1. August 2021)

Konnte bis jetzt nach drei  Monaten keine Probleme mit einem RS Dämpfer feststellen. Würde den jade auch mal ohne Feder testen.


----------



## Goldsprint (1. August 2021)

Ich fahre aktuell die DVO-Budgetvariante: Suntour TriAir in 230x65mm.

Unten befindet er sich in der Air- und oben bewusst in der Coil-Position: Im Gegensatz zu vorher (Air und Air) deutlich mehr Gegenhalt und Endprogression. Gefällt mir so richtig gut!


----------



## BL110 (1. August 2021)

Noch ne Frage wie verstellt man die Kettenführung??
nur hochdrücken funktioniert bei mir nicht!


----------



## Goldsprint (1. August 2021)

BL110 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage wie verstellt man die Kettenführung??
> nur hochdrücken funktioniert bei mir nicht!


Das sind doch Schrauben dran ;-) Einfach mal eine lösen und schauen, was passiert.

Aber die Kettenführung braucht man für den Wechsel des Dämpfers doch nicht demontieren.


----------



## BL110 (1. August 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Das sind doch Schrauben dran ;-) Einfach mal eine lösen und schauen, was passiert.
> 
> Aber die Kettenführung braucht man für den Wechsel des Dämpfers doch nicht demontieren.


Ja schon klar!
aber die schleift bei mir und ich kriege die nicht höher als 32t bzw ist die nichtmal bei 32t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahmetcelikkol (5. August 2021)

What do you think of the new one77


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (5. August 2021)

Ahmetcelikkol schrieb:


> What do you think of the new one77


First of all: I don't understand the naming...Stereo 170 was clear because its a Stereo with 170mm of travel. The one77 means basically 177 but it still has 170mm of travel so why one77? 
Despite that, the colors are a little bit boring and only two models. None of them with 180mm of travel in front and they downgraded from the SDG-Dropper...so all in all I am happy, that I have my 2021 TM instead of the new one77.

But I do have a question which may someone can answer. The new one77 Race has its airschock on the bottom mount in the left position rather than right. Is this also may one of the reasons, the new model is more progressive? Did someone tried this way on the older models?


----------



## Ahmetcelikkol (5. August 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> First of all: I don't understand the naming...Stereo 170 was clear because its a Stereo with 170mm of travel. The one77 means basically 177 but it still has 170mm of travel so why one77?
> Despite that, the colors are a little bit boring and only two models. None of them with 180mm of travel in front and they downgraded from the SDG-Dropper...so all in all I am happy, that I have my 2021 TM instead of the new one77.
> 
> But I do have a question which may someone can answer. The new one77 Race has its airschock on the bottom mount in the left position rather than right. Is this also may one of the reasons, the new model is more progressive? Did someone tried this way on the older models?


Sie sagen, die Kinematik hat sich geändert, ich denke das ist der grund. aber wenn der rahmen gleich ist würde ich gerne den alten kaufen, die farbe ist besser


----------



## BL110 (5. August 2021)

Irgendwer hatte doch geschrieben daß er nen Luftdämpfer in der Federdämpfer Position fährt für mehr Gegendruck.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (5. August 2021)

BL110 schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte doch geschrieben daß er nen Luftdämpfer in der Federdämpfer Position fährt für mehr Gegendruck.


Aber da müsste der Dämpfer dann eigentlich ein Einbaumaß von 230x65mm haben oder?


----------



## BL110 (5. August 2021)

Bei den neuen Modellen ist der doch eh 230x65


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (5. August 2021)

Ja die neuen  Ich hab ja eins von 2021 mit einem 62.5er Dämpfer. Den könnte ich natürlich auch in die Position verbauen, hätte dann aber vermutlich weniger Federweg zur Verfügung.


----------



## BL110 (5. August 2021)

Achso!
Ja dann hast du weniger Federweg, aber noch mehr progresion und gegenhalt


----------



## Ahmetcelikkol (5. August 2021)

Cube hat den Geometriegraphen korrigiert und die neue Geometrie ist im Vergleich zur alten wild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clekilein (5. August 2021)

Schön, dass es jetzt ´ne XXL gibt. Die hätt´ ich gerne.

Die neuen Modelle sind bestimmt der Teileknappheit auf dem Markt zum Opfer gefallen. Deswegen auch sicherlich keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr.

Und die Geo unterscheidet sich kaum vom alten. Vor allem wenn man ´ne 180er an der Front hat.

Nur der Name ist irgendwie albern.


----------



## Ahmetcelikkol (5. August 2021)

hta ist lockerer 0.6º


----------



## Goldsprint (6. August 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Aber da müsste der Dämpfer dann eigentlich ein Einbaumaß von 230x65mm haben oder?





Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell die DVO-Budgetvariante: Suntour TriAir in 230x65mm.
> 
> Unten befindet er sich in der Air- und oben bewusst in der Coil-Position: Im Gegensatz zu vorher (Air und Air) deutlich mehr Gegenhalt und Endprogression. Gefällt mir so richtig gut!


Ja, das bin ich. Siehe Post #411


----------



## TWA (9. August 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ja, das bin ich. Siehe Post #411


Hast dus auch schon mit dem Luftdämpfer in Coil-Coil probiert?


----------



## Goldsprint (9. August 2021)

TWA schrieb:


> Hast dus auch schon mit dem Luftdämpfer in Coil-Coil probiert?


Nein, dafür benötigt man breitere Buchsen.


----------



## BL110 (11. August 2021)

Ich benötige Hilfe wegen dem Steuersatz.
In welcher Position ist der flache Lenkwinkel und in welcher der hohe? Also wo muss die Markierung der Schalen sein vorne oder hinten.
Hab die makierungen jetzt vorne und denke aber das sie hinten sein muss, da ich den flachhen Lenkwinkel haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (11. August 2021)

Hab ich hier im Thread schon mal verlinkt. Gibt n Video von Cube dazu. Hab es aber nicht mehr im Kopf, da ich einmal flach eingestellt und dann so gelassen habe


----------



## BL110 (11. August 2021)

Hab das Video gefunden: 



Die drehen die Lagerschalen nach hinten also kann ich sie eben nochmal drehen!
Vielen Dank für die Info.

Noch ne Frage knackt bei euch der Steuersätz auch 
Oder kann es sein das das Knacken von der Fox 36 kommt. Soll auch vorkommen die Tauschen dann da irgendwas auf Garantie.


----------



## Tobe_K (12. August 2021)

BL110 schrieb:


> Ich benötige Hilfe wegen dem Steuersatz.
> In welcher Position ist der flache Lenkwinkel und in welcher der hohe? Also wo muss die Markierung der Schalen sein vorne oder hinten.
> Hab die makierungen jetzt vorne und denke aber das sie hinten sein muss, da ich den flachhen Lenkwinkel haben will.


Schau dir meinen Beitrag an #342


----------



## BL110 (12. August 2021)

Hiernach müssen die makierungen der Lagerschalen vorne seien für den Flächen Lenkwinkel
Dann ist es ja doch richtig


----------



## Orry (13. August 2021)

BL110 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1321587Hiernach müssen die makierungen der Lagerschalen vorne seien für den Flächen Lenkwinkel
> Dann ist es ja doch richtig



Da es leider absolut undurchsichtig ist, wer nun Recht hat, wäre es wohl sinnvoller sich selbst die Mühe zu machen es nachzumessen um sicher zu sein. 🙈

Lade dir am besten mal 'ne Winkelmesser App für dein Smartphone, und lege das Handy dann an eine ebene Fläche an der Federgabel an (zB Stand- oder Tauchrohre) und miss den Winkel, am besten im fahrfertigen Zustand des Bikes.
Das heißt mit Laufrädern montiert.

Dann drehst/baust du die Lagerschalen um und misst den Winkel genau an der gleichen Stelle, im gleichen Zustand wie vorher.

...dann solltest du und viele andere hier (auch ich) endlich erleuchtet sein.
Ich denke, dir wären auch sicher sehr viele sehr dankbar, falls du dir die Mühe machst (auch ich)


----------



## RacingEnduro (13. August 2021)

Orry schrieb:


> Da es leider absolut undurchsichtig ist, wer nun Recht hat, wäre es wohl sinnvoller sich selbst die Mühe zu machen es nachzumessen um sicher zu sein. 🙈
> 
> Lade dir am besten mal 'ne Winkelmesser App für dein Smartphone, und lege das Handy dann an eine ebene Fläche an der Federgabel an (zB Stand- oder Tauchrohre) und miss den Winkel, am besten im fahrfertigen Zustand des Bikes.
> Das heißt mit Laufrädern montiert.
> ...


Offizielle Anleitung für den Winkelsteuersatz von acros


----------



## Tobe_K (13. August 2021)

Orry schrieb:


> Da es leider absolut undurchsichtig ist, wer nun Recht hat, wäre es wohl sinnvoller sich selbst die Mühe zu machen es nachzumessen um sicher zu sein. 🙈
> 
> Lade dir am besten mal 'ne Winkelmesser App für dein Smartphone, und lege das Handy dann an eine ebene Fläche an der Federgabel an (zB Stand- oder Tauchrohre) und miss den Winkel, am besten im fahrfertigen Zustand des Bikes.
> Das heißt mit Laufrädern montiert.
> ...




Hab die Info von Acros direkt


----------



## fexbru (14. August 2021)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Ja, das bin ich. Siehe Post #411


Hast du im Kopf welche Buchsen man dafür dann braucht? Hab mir gestern bei Bike conponents nen dpx2 für 149€ geschossen und würde den gerne statt meinem coil Dämpfer testen.


----------



## fexbru (16. August 2021)

Ist jemandem aufgefallen, dass auf den Produktbildern zu den neuen one77 die Dämpfer bei den beiden Modellen unterschiedlich eingebaut sind obwohl beide Luft sind.
Race:




Pro:


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (16. August 2021)

Jepp und der Super Deluxe hat auch ein "falsches" Einbaumaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahmetcelikkol (16. August 2021)

Mount Points ist auch derselbe wie der alte Rahmen auf den Fotos.


auf den Renderings sind sie anders auf dem neuen


----------



## grumpyflippy (3. September 2021)

BL110 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1321587Hiernach müssen die makierungen der Lagerschalen vorne seien für den Flächen Lenkwinkel
> Dann ist es ja doch richtig





Tobe_K schrieb:


> Hab die Info von Acros direkt


Das sind dann jetzt 3 versionen  XD

Blickt da noch irgednwer durch?


----------



## Tobe_K (8. September 2021)

grumpyflippy schrieb:


> Das sind dann jetzt 3 versionen  XD
> 
> Blickt da noch irgednwer durch?


Verstehe dich  deshalb hab ich direkt Acros geschrieben um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (19. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,

aktuell überlege ich, eventuell auf einen Coil-Dämpfer zu wechseln. Der sollte in korrekter Einbauweise ja 260x65mm lang sein. Wie siehts denn da mit dem Tune aus? Der Super Deluxe Air hat ja soweit ich mir erinnern kann ein MM-Tune. Kann hier jemand. der evtl. ein 2020er TM hat schauen, welches Tune der Coil hat?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (1. November 2021)

Ich habe einen CCDB Coil CS drin, da brauchst du nicht auf den Tune zu achten, die Einstellungen sind breit gefächert, da findest du eine Einstellung.


----------



## Grizzly71 (2. November 2021)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> aktuell überlege ich, eventuell auf einen Coil-Dämpfer zu wechseln. Der sollte in korrekter Einbauweise ja *260*x65mm lang sein. Wie siehts denn da mit dem Tune aus? Der Super Deluxe Air hat ja soweit ich mir erinnern kann ein MM-Tune. Kann hier jemand. der evtl. ein 2020er TM hat schauen, welches Tune der Coil hat?


war das nicht* 230 *x 65 ?


----------



## fexbru (2. November 2021)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> war das nicht* 230 *x 65 ?


Ja


----------



## GG71 (6. Dezember 2021)

'n Abend,
bin frischgebackener 170er Besitzer und wüsste gerne, ob jemand von Euch eine praktikable Spritzschutzlösung fürs HR im Winter parat hat?

Für Vorne habe ich die hauseigene Lösung von Fox (XL) geordert, erschint mir laut Pics im Web brauchbar.





Edit: 
Ich sollte es vllt. mal klarstellen - gesucht wird kein Monster-Schutzblech\-Mudgurad sondern lediglich ein Spritzschutz um Dreck von der Umlenkung\Sattelstütze fern zu halten.
Vllt. ein 0815 Front-Muduard, was man mit ein wenig Anpassung hinten befestigen kann.


----------



## KilianRacing (1. Februar 2022)

Hi Mädlz und Männerz, 

ich habe den Antikartellsteuersatz für das Cube Stereo 170 entwickelt, nachdem ich hier die Probleme mit gelesen habe. Grüße Kilian

Mehr Details hier im Forum: 





						Cube Stereo 170 - Steuersatz lockert sich andauernd und geht kaputt
					

Hi. Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo 170 SL und bei mir lockert sich der Steuersatz ständig (ich kann ihn kurzzeitig perfekt einstellen, d.h. die Kralle ist fest und der Vorbau passend abgelängt + der Vorbau innen/Steuerrohr außen entfettet). Konkret etnwickelt sich das Spiel unten an der Lagerschale...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexLohn (30. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ja, die Schale wird tatsächlich einfach nur reingelegt. Hoffe da aktuell auch einfach auf einen Tippfehler. Wenn es so ist, baue ich da einfach einen normalen Steuersatz ein und dann hat sich das Thema.
> Soweit ich gesehen habe, hat Acros nur diesen einen Winkel-Steuersatz im Angebot und bei Radon steht ja 44mm im Text.


Hast du es mit einem einfachen Steuersaatz probiert? (ZS44)


----------



## Grizzly71 (30. März 2022)

AlexLohn schrieb:


> Hast du es mit einem einfachen Steuersaatz probiert? (ZS44)



ZS44 passt nicht weil Sondermaß






						Cube Stereo 170
					

Ist jemandem aufgefallen, dass auf den Produktbildern zu den neuen one77 die Dämpfer bei den beiden Modellen unterschiedlich eingebaut sind obwohl beide Luft sind. Race:  Pro:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## KilianRacing (30. März 2022)

Das ist ZS45C*/ZS56C* 

C* für Cubetoleranzen


----------



## BeetCake (30. März 2022)

Ich habe bei mir jetzt mal die Kunststoff Spacer und die Kunststoff Aheadkappe rausgeworfen und gegen Metall getauscht. Jetzt lässt sich der Steuersatz vernünftig einstellen und verstellt sich nicht mehr bei jeder Fahrt.


----------



## KilianRacing (30. März 2022)

Coole Lösung, hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2022)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir jetzt mal die Kunststoff Spacer und die Kunststoff Aheadkappe rausgeworfen und gegen Metall getauscht. Jetzt lässt sich der Steuersatz vernünftig einstellen und verstellt sich nicht mehr bei jeder Fahrt.





KilianRacing schrieb:


> Coole Lösung, hast du ein Foto?


würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KilianRacing (31. März 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (31. März 2022)

Das ist doch einfach nur die Ahead-Kappe und halt die Spacer, die jetzt aus Alu sind


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach nur die Ahead-Kappe und halt die Spacer, die jetzt aus Alu sind


Waren die Original aus Kunststoff? Kann mich nicht erinnern das die aus Kunststoff waren?
Ich hatte anfangs gleich einen anderen Vorbau + Kappe und Lenker verbaut.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (31. März 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Waren die Original aus Kunststoff? Kann mich nicht erinnern das die aus Kunststoff waren?
> Ich hatte anfangs gleich einen anderen Vorbau + Kappe und Lenker verbaut.


Ja ich glaube ich hatte das Mal vor über einem Jahr etwa angemerkt, dass die Teile beim 2021er Modell jetzt aus Kunststoff sind, was meiner Meinung nach vollkommen daneben ist. Carbon okay aber normales Plastik?
Hatte es dann auch gewechselt und damit war's/ist's viel besser.


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube ich hatte das Mal vor über einem Jahr etwa angemerkt, dass die Teile beim 2021er Modell jetzt aus Kunststoff sind, was meiner Meinung nach vollkommen daneben ist. Carbon okay aber normales Plastik?
> Hatte es dann auch gewechselt und damit war's/ist's viel besser.


Ich hab das 2020er und da war, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, Kappe und Spacer aus Alu.


----------



## KilianRacing (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube ich hatte das Mal vor über einem Jahr etwa angemerkt, dass die Teile beim 2021er Modell jetzt aus Kunststoff sind, was meiner Meinung nach vollkommen daneben ist. Carbon okay aber normales Plastik?
> Hatte es dann auch gewechselt und damit war's/ist's viel besser.


Glasfaserverstärkter Kunstoff ist es aktuell.


----------



## KilianRacing (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach nur die Ahead-Kappe und halt die Spacer, die jetzt aus Alu sind


Wie hast du die hergestellt? Die dünnwandigen Teile sind ja kaum zuspannen auf der CNC-Drehbank? Ein Drehergenie!?

Ich hab mich dann dafür entschieden, komplett neue Lagerschalen einzupressen, wie ein echter semiintergrierter Steuer. Dann hält die Lösung auch die härtesten Downhills aus. Finale Ligure erprobt ist er schon. Das Thema ist jetzt sorgenfrei. Lenkt super leicht und spielfrei, so wie der Acros leider nie war.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (31. März 2022)

Ich rede ja nicht von mir aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es immernoch nur um die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer  Die kann man überall aus Alu ganz normal kaufen  So hab ich das gemacht und ich denke Mal, so hat das auch BeetCake gemacht.


----------



## KilianRacing (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von mir aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es immernoch nur um die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer  Die kann man überall aus Alu ganz normal kaufen  So hab ich das gemacht und ich denke Mal, so hat das auch BeetCake gemacht.


Got it. 👌👌


----------



## AlexLohn (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von mir aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es immernoch nur um die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer  Die kann man überall aus Alu ganz normal kaufen  So hab ich das gemacht und ich denke Mal, so hat das auch BeetCake gemacht.


Das würde mich interessieren.  Was hast du stattdessen gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boogeyman1301 (31. März 2022)

Ich hatte das hier bestellt:








						3min19sec Ahead Kappe
					

Die Ahead Kappe von 3min19sec – schlicht und flach Mit der Ahead Kappe von 3min19sec verpasst Du Deinem Steuersatz einen schlichten und funktionalen Abschluss. Sie ist mit 1 1/8" Steuersatz-Oberteilen kompatibel und wird mit Schraube geliefert. Die




					www.bike-components.de
				











						3min19sec Headset Spacer Aluminium
					

Die Headset Spacer Aluminium von 3min19sec – Höhenanpassung am Cockpit Mit den Aluminium Headset Spacern von 3min19sec lässt sich der Abstand zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau auf Deine Bedürfnisse einstellen. Die Spacer sind mit 1 1/8" und tapered 1 1




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## BeetCake (31. März 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das hier bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau so was habe ich verbaut. Nur halt Teile, die ich noch rumliegen hatte. Ich denke, dass der Steuersatz damit besser einstellbar ist und besser arbeitet. Jedoch glaube ich dass die Kunststofflagerschalen langfristig eher eine Schwachstelle sind.


----------



## AlexLohn (1. April 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das hier bestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm. Danke für die Info., jetzt wo ich es sehe ist es eh klar  
Hmmm. Die orginal Plastik-Kappe ist bei mir schon nach der ersten Woche gebrochen gewesen und wurde gleich "zu Beginn" ausgetauscht, gegen eine aus Alu. 
Hab jetzt auch mal einen Alu Spacer rein gemacht. Mal sehen....

P.S.: Hatte gestern einen Anruf vom Händler (wohlgemerkt Cube Main Store), weil ich eine Reklamation eingemeldet hatte: 
1. Cube (Hersteller) bestätigt, dass das Cube 170 ein Sondermaß am Steuersatz hat und nur der Acros rein passt.
2. Cube verweist an Acros.
3. Acros sagt es wäre Verschleiß (Tja, das hat man davon, wenn man sich erst nach einem Jahr meldet - fahre das Rad seit Jan. 2021). 
4. Der Händler bietet mir an, einen neuen Acros Steuersatz, zum vollen Preis, mit Einbau gegen Bezahlung zu bestellen. 
Steuersatz: 98,-€
Einbau: 30,-€
5. Wenn ich ihn selber einbauen würde/wollte, hätte ich keine Chance auf Gewährleistung (falls der sich wieder ständig lösen würde). Nur wenn der Händler das Teil eingebau, würde dafür er auch eine Gewährleistung anbieten.
🤑🤮


----------



## grumpyflippy (1. April 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach nur die Ahead-Kappe und halt die Spacer, die jetzt aus Alu sind





Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht von mir aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es immernoch nur um die Ahead-Kappe und die Spacer  Die kann man überall aus Alu ganz normal kaufen  So hab ich das gemacht und ich denke Mal, so hat das auch BeetCake gemacht.


Jo ich auch damit war dann erstmal Ruhe am und im Rad.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (1. April 2022)

AlexLohn schrieb:


> Hmmm. Danke für die Info., jetzt wo ich es sehe ist es eh klar
> Hmmm. Die orginal Plastik-Kappe ist bei mir schon nach der ersten Woche gebrochen gewesen und wurde gleich "zu Beginn" ausgetauscht, gegen eine aus Alu.
> Hab jetzt auch mal einen Alu Spacer rein gemacht. Mal sehen....
> 
> ...


Das ist halt auch einfach nur ne Frechheit...100 Tacken für zwei Plastikschalen, zwei Lager und einen Konus und Zentrierring. Ich hatte jetzt zwei Räder mit Acros-Steuersätzen und beide sind absoluter Schmutz.
Mit dem Tausch der Spacer und der Ahead-Kappe gegen Alu hat sich das schon bedeutend verbessert, allerdings hatte ich auch schon lange kein krankes Wurzelgeballer mit dem Bike...bin mal gespannt, ob da dann auch alles an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## KilianRacing (3. April 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Cb5UPq7taoi/?utm_medium=copy_link
		


Nächster Proto im Test.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. Mai 2022)

Bei Cube auch, servicefreundlicher wirds aber nicht 



JohSch schrieb:


> Kommt das Enduro wohl in Carbon?
> 
> Und mit so einem schrottigen Acros-Steuersatz mit Kabelführung...
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexLohn (5. Juni 2022)

Tja, brauch mich nicht mehr um den Steuersatz kümmern... mein Rad wurde zwischen Mittwoch 1.6. abends und Heute Mittag geklaut. Shit...

Kennt sich jemand mit Versicherungen aus? Hab eine Hausratsversicherung. Glaube aber, die geht nur bis 3000,-€ :-/

Habt ihr Tipps, was ich machen kann? Tschechische, Ungarische, Polnische, Slovakische Gebrauchtbörsen usw.?

Wenn jemand ein Angebot für ein Cube Stereo 170 TM 2021 sieht, bitte melden! Das wäre super nett!
Besonderheiten: RaceFace Tubine2 Carbon Lenker, Anschraubung der Bremsleitung hinten zeigt nach unten Richtung Eingang in Hinterbau (hab ich so montiert - sonst hat das jeder nach oben zeigend, wie ab Werk verbaut...) Was man nicht sieht, habe alle Leitungen im Rahmen mit Schaustoffummantelung nachgerüstet...sogar im Hinterbau. Sonst ist alles noch Original.



Danke euch!


----------



## Grizzly71 (6. Juni 2022)

AlexLohn schrieb:


> Tja, brauch mich nicht mehr um den Steuersatz kümmern... mein Rad wurde zwischen Mittwoch 1.6. abends und Heute Mittag geklaut. Shit...
> 
> Kennt sich jemand mit Versicherungen aus? Hab eine Hausratsversicherung. Glaube aber, die geht nur bis 3000,-€ :-/
> 
> ...


Shit....wo wurde es geklaut? Aus deinem Keller, Garage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brickwalker (7. Juni 2022)

RacingEnduro schrieb:


> Spacer, Zentrierring und Ahead-Kappe sind aus Alu. Ich hatte aber auch unterschiedlichste passende Zentrierringe aus Plastik ausprobiert/bekommen. Also nur noch die Lagerschalen sind aus Plastik, der Rest ist alles Alu


Also bei mir war laut Händler der Schaft der Gabel zu lang. Hab jetz nen Sparer unterm Vorbau drunter und Steuersatz eingestellt. Seitdem klappt’s.


----------



## danxbike (18. Juni 2022)

Hola chicos alguien me puede ayudar con esto pls!?!?!?!?

cube stereo 170


----------



## danxbike (21. Juni 2022)

xenotime schrieb:


> Konnte bis jetzt nach drei  Monaten keine Probleme mit einem RS Dämpfer feststellen. Würde den jade auch mal ohne Feder testen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1316214


Can u pls send more photos with the super deluxe coil pls, i will put the same shock but with the bearings on top u think this will work?

Cheers


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (21. Juni 2022)

How about fitting a shock with the correct sizing recomended by Cube? I don't think that anyone tried to mount a shock with bearing-ends to this frame so 1) you get a shock with "normal" eyes or 2) you have to check on your own if your shock will fit.


----------



## fexbru (21. Juni 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> How about fitting a shock with the correct sizing recomended by Cube? I don't think that anyone tried to mount a shock with bearing-ends to this frame so 1) you get a shock with "normal" eyes or 2) you have to check on your own if your shock will fit.


The 2020 TM model had a coil shock with bearing-mount stock. But the bearing was at the lower shock mount. I think @danxbike wants to know if the shock could be turned upside down.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (21. Juni 2022)

fexbru schrieb:


> The 2020 TM model had a coil shock with bearing-mount stock. But the bearing was at the lower shock mount. I think @danxbike wants to know if the shock could be turned upside down.


Are you sure about that? On the internet I can't find a picture where you can clearly see a bearing-mount...in most pictures it seems to be regular eyes.

Top-mount (bottom shock-mount): https://s14761.pcdn.co/wp-content/u...o-170-2020-Mountainbike-News-033-1140x760.jpg

Bottom-mound (top shock-mount): https://media-prod.velomotion.de/wp...9/02145803/cube.stereo-velomotion-2019-02.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (21. Juni 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Are you sure about that? On the internet I can't find a picture where you can clearly see a bearing-mount...in most pictures it seems to be regular eyes.


Yes I've got that model. But switched to an air-shock.


----------



## danxbike (21. Juni 2022)

Estos son los cojinetes del amortiguador, tengo la cubierta antipolvo de 40 mm y el hardware superior es de 40 mm, así que creo que encajará bien, el hardware inferior es de 20 mm y el amortiguador es de montaje estándar, por lo que debería encajar como esta foto:










Esta es la cubierta del cojinete de polvo de 40 mm.                                                            
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donde compré el amortiguador dice que solo se ajusta a la transición Patrol 2017, pero en este caso los números también se ajustan.

Saludos y gracias por el apoyo


----------



## KilianRacing (24. Juni 2022)

Just FYI









						Cube Stereo 170/ONE77 Steuersatz 2020-2022
					

Cube Stereo 170/ONE77 Steuersatz Modeljahr 2020-2022.  Alternativ-Steuersatz zum Acros...,Cube Stereo 170/ONE77 Steuersatz 2020-2022 in Baden-Württemberg - Schwäbisch Gmünd




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## BL110 (4. Juli 2022)

Mal so ein Tip für alle bei denen sich der originale Steuersatz löst. Ich habe das Problem mit 2mm mehr Spacern gelöst.
Habe aber auch eine Hope Ahead Kappen Und den Steuersatz davor nur mit geringem spiel eingestellt bekommen.

Besser ist es eh die Aluschalen einzupressen!


----------



## GG71 (4. Juli 2022)

BL110 schrieb:


> originale Steuersatz löst


Kommt das Baujahrbedingt vor oder alle?


----------



## BL110 (4. Juli 2022)

GG71 schrieb:


> Kommt das Baujahrbedingt vor oder alle?


Kann ich nicht sagen. Ich hab ein Stereo 170 SL aus 2019 in M, also eins der ersten Modelle.


----------



## yellowbird (19. Juli 2022)

Hallöchens,

nun bin ich auch hier gelandet, nachdem ich nach knapp einem Jahr ein paar Problemchen mit dem Cube Stereo 170 SL 29 black anodized hatte.

Die untere Dämpferschraube 18-01380 war gebrochen, gab es ja schon im Forum. Der Cube-Händler um die Ecke meinte mehrere Wochen … doch in der Bike Saison?

Also machte ich mich an den Dämpferausbau, nahm die Schraube und ging in München zum Schrauben Preisinger:

https://www.schrauben-preisinger.de

Dort bekam ich dann auch Ersatz - aus Stahl - (Achtung: ist ein 1er oder was Gewinde, kein normales M)

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Gleitlager im Dämpfer sich überhaupt nicht bewegen ließen, das untere gar nicht und das obere nur sehr schwer. Das dürfte auch der Grund für den Verschleiß der Schraube sein. Zuerst hatte ich auch auf Huber Buchsen gehofft, aber bis 25.7.2022 nimmt er keine Bestellungen an. Also hab ich die Gleitlager (aus Alu) ausgebaut und auf die Bohrmaschine gesteckt und leicht abgeschliffen, so dass sie kein Spiel haben und sich leicht bewegen ließen. Alles dann komplett mit frischer Schraubensicherung montiert und aufgepumpt.

Jippi, die Bike-Saison ist gerettet!!!

Danke an alle für die wertvollen Tipps.

Viele Grüße aus München


----------



## Grizzly71 (19. Juli 2022)

yellowbird schrieb:


> Hallöchens,
> 
> nun bin ich auch hier gelandet, nachdem ich nach knapp einem Jahr ein paar Problemchen mit dem Cube Stereo 170 SL 29 black anodized hatte.
> 
> ...


super gelöst.   
Wenn man das so hört müsste man ja praktisch immer ein zweites Bike als Ersatzteilspender haben.


----------



## Boogeyman1301 (20. Juli 2022)

yellowbird schrieb:


> Hallöchens,
> 
> nun bin ich auch hier gelandet, nachdem ich nach knapp einem Jahr ein paar Problemchen mit dem Cube Stereo 170 SL 29 black anodized hatte.
> 
> ...


Beim SL ist aber kein RockShox-Dämpfer verbaut, oder? Die haben nämlich gerne mal das Problem mit super schlecht laufenden Gleitbuchsen und bei mir hat sich dadurch fast die gesamte Beschichtung des oberen Dämpfer-Bolzens gelöst. Hätte ich keine Huber-Buchsen verbaut, wär der Bolzen mit Sicherheit auch schon komplett durch…
Das die Lieferzeiten für einen Bolzen allerdings so lang sind, ist auch unschön.


----------



## BeetCake (20. Juli 2022)

Alternativ zu den RS Buchsen kann man neben Huber auch Buchsen von Fox und DVO verbauen.
Da Huber leider in der letzten Zeit nicht produzieren konnte, habe ich in meinem Spindrift nun auch Fox Buchsen in den RS Coil gepresst. Die sind nicht so butterweich wie Huber, aber dennoch deutlich besser als die Rockshox Buchsen. Leider aber auch etwas teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowbird (20. Juli 2022)

Boogeyman1301 schrieb:


> Beim SL ist aber kein RockShox-Dämpfer verbaut, oder? Die haben nämlich gerne mal das Problem mit super schlecht laufenden Gleitbuchsen und bei mir hat sich dadurch fast die gesamte Beschichtung des oberen Dämpfer-Bolzens gelöst. Hätte ich keine Huber-Buchsen verbaut, wär der Bolzen mit Sicherheit auch schon komplett durch…
> Das die Lieferzeiten für einen Bolzen allerdings so lang sind, ist auch unschön.


Mein Stereo 170 SL ist 2021 hat Fox, trotzdem liefen die Buchsen nicht und die Beschichtung der oberen Schraube ist ebenfalls zum größten Teil ab.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | CUBE Stereo 170 SL 29 black anodized
					

Fox Factory Fahrwerk, Shimano XT 12-Gang-Schaltung und 29er Laufräder - die schwarze Macht für Big Mountain Rides



					archiv.cube.eu


----------



## yellowbird (20. Juli 2022)

BeetCake schrieb:


> Alternativ zu den RS Buchsen kann man neben Huber auch Buchsen von Fox und DVO verbauen.
> Da Huber leider in der letzten Zeit nicht produzieren konnte, habe ich in meinem Spindrift nun auch Fox Buchsen in den RS Coil gepresst. Die sind nicht so butterweich wie Huber, aber dennoch deutlich besser als die Rockshox Buchsen. Leider aber auch etwas teuer.


Nach meinem Tuning sind die Buchsen nun butterweich, die Federung spricht deutlich agiler an.


----------



## yellowbird (20. Juli 2022)

Wer von euch hat das 2020er Cube 170 Stereo SL mit den Race Face Kurbeln aus Carbon? Lohnt sich das? Halten die was aus? Wie direkt ist das Fahrverhalten?

Das 2021er hat leider nur die Turbine aus Alu, die sind ca. 200 Gramm schwerer und da dies bewegte Masse ist, würde sich das energetisch sicherlich deutlich bemerkbar machen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Hutaba (8. August 2022)

yellowbird schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat das 2020er Cube 170 Stereo SL mit den Race Face Kurbeln aus Carbon? Lohnt sich das? Halten die was aus? Wie direkt ist das Fahrverhalten?
> 
> Das 2021er hat leider nur die Turbine aus Alu, die sind ca. 200 Gramm schwerer und da dies bewegte Masse ist, würde sich das energetisch sicherlich deutlich bemerkbar machen, was meint ihr?


Das wirkt sich mMn. nicht negativ auf die Tretteffizienz aus. Nur auf das Fahrradgewicht. Die Kurbeln rotieren mit so langsamer Drehzahl, dass das Beschleunigen/Abbremsen dieser nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## yellowbird (13. August 2022)

Wenn man vorne kleiner als 30z und eine 175er Kurbel möchte, wie würde man das angehen?

Race Face bietet nur 30z als kleinstes Kettenblatt für Shimano 12-fach.

Lässt sich eine Deore XT Kurbel einbauen und wie ist das dann mit dem Lager?

Den Chainguard müsste man ebenfalls wechseln, der reicht ja nur bis 30z. Es gäbe einen von e*thirteen: LG1 Race Carbon/ISCG 05 28-38 Zähne Kettenführung inkl. Bashguard

Über hilfreiche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Maefernandez (2. September 2022)

Hi guys, maybe this has been discussed before, but I was wondering if anyone really knows about the leverage/travel on different positions? My doubt is: (IMAGE 1) is the travel the same with the shock in the upper mount on position A with inner position in the lower mount? (IMAGE 2) upper mount on position A with outter in lower mount? (this is regardless if the shock should or should not be mounted these ways)
My guess is that upper A has shorter circumference of link moving to reach the full travel of the shock's shaft, but I don't know how to measure that. Has anyone any information about this?


----------



## ludwig2016 (4. Oktober 2022)

Weiß jemand wo man die untere Dämpferschraube für Luftdämpfer bestellen kann, die ist bei mir gebrochen. Ich werde Ende der Woche mal beim Händler fragen,  meistens ist aber eine Bestellung im Internet deutlich schneller.
danke


----------



## adamkg (4. Oktober 2022)

Wir haben das selbe Problem. Dem Händler wurde ein Liefertermin von 2023 angegeben, also wir brauchen auch eine alternative Lösung. Die Recherche im Internet hat bis jetzt nicht geholfen. Hat jemand schon sowas bestellt?


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (4. Oktober 2022)

Bei war die Schraube auch gebrochen. Ich habe sie dann beim Händler nachbestellt, hat im Frühjahr ca 3 Wochen gedauert. Solange bin ich den Stahldämpfer gefahren. Bei den Schrauben unbedingt auf das Drehmoment achten, da ist echt wenig Material und eine Überlast durch zu hohes Drehmoment plus evtl. Durchschlag lässt die Schraube als schwächstes Glied brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (4. Oktober 2022)

ludwig2016 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man die untere Dämpferschraube für Luftdämpfer bestellen kann, die ist bei mir gebrochen. Ich werde Ende der Woche mal beim Händler fragen,  meistens ist aber eine Bestellung im Internet deutlich schneller.
> danke





adamkg schrieb:


> Wir haben das selbe Problem. Dem Händler wurde ein Liefertermin von 2023 angegeben, also wir brauchen auch eine alternative Lösung. Die Recherche im Internet hat bis jetzt nicht geholfen. Hat jemand schon sowas bestellt?


Als Alternative (bevor nix anderes mehr geht) könnten auch die Buchsen an der unteren Aufnahme getauscht und dann die Position für den Stahldämpfer genutzt werden. 
Hab meinen Luftdämpfer auch an der Aufnahme für Stahlfeder dran. 
Laut Berichten glaube sogar hier aus dem Faden ist das Ganze dann ein bisschen progressiver


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (4. Oktober 2022)

Wenn du oben tauschst wird es deutlich progressiver, unten weiß ich es nicht.


----------

